# ماذا سبب صلب المسيح ؟



## bethoven (12 أغسطس 2008)

ماذا سبب صلب المسيح ؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 أغسطس 2008)

صلب المسيح من اجلك انت


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

bethoven قال:


> ماذا سبب صلب المسيح ؟


 

الاجابة ببساطة هي تتعلق بقوانين الله 
وتتلخص في هذه الكلمات البسيطة 
(لان اجرة الخطية هي موت.واما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا)
(روميه 3: 26) 


قانون الله الاول :اجرة الخطية هي موت 
قانون الله الثاني : بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة 

الانسان اخطأ ، واستحق اجرة الخطية التي هي الموت 
فاذا دفعها مات 

كان الامر يتطلب ان يدفع هذه الاجرة انسان بريء يستطيع ان يموت ويعيش بعدها !!!!!
اي ان يموت ويقوم من الموت منتصرا 

هذا لا يستطيع الانسان ان يفعله وليس في مقدوره ، لان :

كل انسان خاطيء ، اذ الجميع اخطأوا .

فكان ان تجسد الله مولودا من عذراء ، فهو انسان كامل ، ولكن ليس فيه خطية ولم يفعل خطية ولم يعرف خطية الوحيد بلا خطية .

جاء المسيح ، ومات ، ولم يكن الموت سلطان عليه ، فانتصر على الموت واهدى لنا الانتصار لكل من يؤمن .

موت المسيح على الصليب هو حتمية الفداء .

هذه اجابة باختصار ، ويمكن تدعيمها باثباتات الكتاب المقدس اذا رغبت في ذلك 

ربنا معاك


----------



## رؤية (12 أغسطس 2008)

*



			فكان ان تجسد الله مولودا من عذراء ، فهو انسان كامل ، ولكن ليس فيه خطية ولم يفعل خطية ولم يعرف خطية الوحيد بلا خطية .

جاء المسيح ، ومات ، ولم يكن الموت سلطان عليه ، فانتصر على الموت واهدى لنا الانتصار لكل من يؤمن .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يخلق بكلمة كن

لماذا الانتظار حتى يتكون جنين ويولد ويعيش كطفل عادي؟؟؟؟؟

ما الخطية التي يكفرها؟؟؟؟

ان كانت خطيئة آدم فلماذا الانتظار من زمن آدم عليه السلام حتى مجيء المسيح
والبشر خلال هذه الفترة هل هم مذنبون بدون تكفير للذنب*


----------



## love2be (13 أغسطس 2008)

*


new_man قال:






الاجابة ببساطة هي تتعلق بقوانين الله 
وتتلخص في هذه الكلمات البسيطة 
(لان اجرة الخطية هي موت.واما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا)
(روميه 3: 26) 


قانون الله الاول :اجرة الخطية هي موت 
قانون الله الثاني : بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة 

الانسان اخطأ ، واستحق اجرة الخطية التي هي الموت 
فاذا دفعها مات 

كان الامر يتطلب ان يدفع هذه الاجرة انسان بريء يستطيع ان يموت ويعيش بعدها !!!!!
اي ان يموت ويقوم من الموت منتصرا 

هذا لا يستطيع الانسان ان يفعله وليس في مقدوره ، لان :

كل انسان خاطيء ، اذ الجميع اخطأوا .

فكان ان تجسد الله مولودا من عذراء ، فهو انسان كامل ، ولكن ليس فيه خطية ولم يفعل خطية ولم يعرف خطية الوحيد بلا خطية .

جاء المسيح ، ومات ، ولم يكن الموت سلطان عليه ، فانتصر على الموت واهدى لنا الانتصار لكل من يؤمن .

موت المسيح على الصليب هو حتمية الفداء .

هذه اجابة باختصار ، ويمكن تدعيمها باثباتات الكتاب المقدس اذا رغبت في ذلك 

ربنا معاك 

أنقر للتوسيع...



و ان افترضنا كما تقول 

فهل انت ترى ان الله ضعيف ليترك شخص اخر يأخذ له اجر خطية العالم ؟ 

كلام غير منطقى *​


----------



## maarttina (13 أغسطس 2008)

> الله يخلق بكلمة كن
> 
> لماذا الانتظار حتى يتكون جنين ويولد ويعيش كطفل عادي؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


الكتاب المقدس علمنا ان المسيح في ناسوته شابهنا في كل شئ عدا الخطية فكل شئ حدث منذ ان بشر الملاك السيدة العذراء وحتي ولادته لها حكم ودروس اراد الرب ان يعلمنا اياها 
الخطية التي يكفرها هي خطيئة ادم عندما خالف وصية الرب بغواية ابليس وسقط من جنة الرب الي الارض 
فقد حذره الرب وقال له يوم تأكل من هذه الشجرة موتا تموت وحكم الموت كان لا رجعة فيه عند الرب
لكنه اثر ان ياتي هو بنفسه متخذا صورة انسان في كل شئ ولكنه كان الحمل الذي بلا عيب او ذنوب او خطية واحده فكما قال عنه الكتاب المقدس انه فتيل مشتعل لم يطفئ 
اراد بتجسده وحياته علي الارض ان يعلمنا اشياءا كثيرة اراد ان يكون وسطنا لنعلم انه دائما قريب منا ليعلمنا كيف نكون اولاده  وبناته 


> ان افترضنا كما تقول
> 
> فهل انت ترى ان الله ضعيف ليترك شخص اخر يأخذ له اجر خطية العالم ؟
> 
> كلام غير منطقى


 واحده واحده من فضلك اولا من هو الشخص الاخر 
ثانيا ماهو الغير منطقي فيما قيل ؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

love2be قال:


> *فهل انت ترى ان الله ضعيف ليترك شخص اخر يأخذ له اجر خطية العالم ؟ *


 

*عندما يُدبر الله وسيلة وطريقة الخلاص *

*ليس للانسان أن يُعدل على الله *

*فعندما تكون مجرماً ليس من حقك التعديل على القاضي أو القانون*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا سبب صلب المسيح ؟*

*

love2be قال:






و ان افترضنا كما تقول 

فهل انت ترى ان الله ضعيف ليترك شخص اخر يأخذ له اجر خطية العالم ؟ 

كلام غير منطقى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله تجسد في المسيح و كل هذه حصلت برغبة منه لاحياء البشرية..
كل هذا حصل بارادة الله و ليس غصبا او خارجا عن ارادته 
فما اللامنطقي؟
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *الله يخلق بكلمة كن*
> 
> *لماذا الانتظار حتى يتكون جنين ويولد ويعيش كطفل عادي؟؟؟؟؟*




الجامعة 3
[q-bible] 
لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ. 

[/q-bible]


*



ما الخطية التي يكفرها؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الخطيئة بمفهومها العام و بكل انواعها




> *ان كانت خطيئة آدم فلماذا الانتظار من زمن آدم عليه السلام حتى مجيء المسيح*
> *والبشر خلال هذه الفترة هل هم مذنبون بدون تكفير للذنب*




الجامعة 3
[q-bible] 
لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ. 

[/q-bible]


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2008)

love2be قال:


> *و ان افترضنا كما تقول *​
> *فهل انت ترى ان الله ضعيف ليترك شخص اخر يأخذ له اجر خطية العالم ؟ *​
> 
> *كلام غير منطقى *​


 

الله لم يترك لاحد اخر ان يدفع اجرة خطيئة العالم, بالعكس هو دفعها بنفسه

لما تتكلم هنا يا انسان يا محترم, تبقى تتكلم باُسس العقيدة المسيحية التي نؤمن بها, و ليس بهرائات و تفاهات تعتقدها انت و غيرك من الجهلة في المسيحية


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 أغسطس 2008)

> الله لم يترك لاحد اخر ان يدفع اجرة خطيئة العالم, بالعكس هو دفعها بنفسه
> 
> لما تتكلم هنا يا انسان يا محترم, تبقى تتكلم باُسس العقيدة المسيحية التي نؤمن بها, و ليس بهرائات و تفاهات تعتقدها انت و غيرك من الجهلة في المسيحية



*فكرتني بقصة يا روك 

بتاعت الوزير والملك الوثني

نادا الملك الوزير المسيحي وقالة لية الهك منزلش انسان بدالة او ملاك او اي شئ  فقالة الوزير الحكيم بكرة هرد عليك وقبل ميخرج- من القصر راح للنحات بتاع القصر وقالة انا عاوزك تعملي تمثال للولد الصغير ابن الملك وراح للمربية واتفق معاها انها تلبس التمثال لبس الملك واول متشوف الملك والوزير تحدف التمثال في البحيرة الي قصاد النافذة وجة الصبح وسال الملك عن الوزير فجالة فقالة تعالي يا ملك نمشي برة القصر وهما مشين لقي المربية بترمي ابنة في البحيرة فجري ونزل البحيرة لينقذ ابنة فقال الملك مين الي عمل فيا كدة قالة الوزير هيا دية اجابتي عليك لية مندتش احد حراسك وقلتلة ينقذ ابنك لية مقلتليش انا ونزلت انت علشا ن تنقذ ابنك *


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *الله يخلق بكلمة كن*
> 
> 
> *لماذا الانتظار حتى يتكون جنين ويولد ويعيش كطفل عادي؟؟؟؟؟*




يا عزيزي الفاضل 

الرب يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد (هو الله نفسه ظهر في صورة انسان) 
ما علاقة هذا بالخلق هنا؟؟؟

اما لماذا الانتظار ، فهو بالنسبة لك انتظارا ، ولكن بالنسبة لمقياس الله فقد تم في الوقت المحدد .

(ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس 5 ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني.) 
(غلاطية 4: 4 - 5)

(لان المسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لاجل الفجار.)
(روميه 5: 6) 




> *ما الخطية التي يكفرها؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ان كانت خطيئة آدم فلماذا الانتظار من زمن آدم عليه السلام حتى مجيء المسيح*
> *والبشر خلال هذه الفترة هل هم مذنبون بدون تكفير للذنب*




خطية كل انسان 

(الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد)
(روميه 3: 12)

(اذ الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله ) (روميه 3: 23 )


(كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا.)

(اشعياء 53: 6)

هل تستطيع ان تقول انك بلا خطية ؟؟؟؟

اما عن تحديد الوقت المناسب لاعلان الله ، فهذا متروك له 

ولكن دم المسيح الكفاري معروف سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ، وقد مات المؤمنين قبل تجسد المسيح على الايمان بانتظار الفادي ، وبعد الصليب ، بالايمان بان الفداء قد تم 

ليس هناك فرق بين من ماتوا قبل الصليب وبعد الصليب ، فدم الصليب كاف لتطهير الكل ، وكما ترى الان ، فان الايمان بالمصلوب بعد الصليب ليس اسهل بالايمان به قبل الصليب ، فليس هناك افضلية بين هؤلاء واولئك ... 

(عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء 19 بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح 20 معروفا سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم.)

( 1 بطرس 1: 18 - 20)


وربنا معاك .


----------



## رؤية (13 أغسطس 2008)

*# ........................... #*

*مشاركة خارجة عن الموضوع*

*حرر بواسطة ........ fredyyy*


----------



## رؤية (13 أغسطس 2008)

*



			اما لماذا الانتظار ، فهو بالنسبة لك انتظارا ، ولكن بالنسبة لمقياس الله فقد تم في الوقت المحدد .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما أقصده انه كان بالامكان تجاوز هذه الفترات وان يكون المسيح بالشكل عندما بدأ برسالته بعمر 30 سنة

والطفل يكون بحاجة الى من يعتني به 

وهذه الصفة لا تليق بالله أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟



			هل تستطيع ان تقول انك بلا خطية ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا لا

كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون




			ولكن دم المسيح الكفاري معروف سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ، وقد مات المؤمنين قبل تجسد المسيح على الايمان بانتظار الفادي ، وبعد الصليب ، بالايمان بان الفداء قد تم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني تقصد ان دمه فداء لمن عاش منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى قيام الساعة؟؟؟؟


اذن التوقيت بنزوله لن يغير شيء

يعني ان نزل منذ آدم أو اليوم نفس النتيجة؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *اذن التوقيت بنزوله لن يغير شيء*


 

*وهل يضرك توقيت ظهور المسيح في الجسد*

*عندما يختار الله توقيت معين لشئ *

*ليس للإنسان أن يعترض *

*هو يعمل كل شئ حسناً وهو يعلم كل شئ*


----------



## رؤية (13 أغسطس 2008)

*



			وهل يضرك توقيت ظهور المسيح في الجسد

عندما يختار الله توقيت معين لشئ 

ليس للإنسان أن يعترض 

هو يعمل كل شئ حسناً وهو يعلم كل شئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كنت اتساءل طالما التوقيت غير مهم في نزول المسيح وطالما الهدف من قدومه حسب رأيكم هو الفداء وخلاصكم من الخطايا كما جميع البشر

وطالما ان وقت الخطية كان بخلق آدم

أتساءل لماذا بعد آلاف السنين يكون تكفير الخطايا وليس بمجرد ارتكاب آدم للخطية*


----------



## love2be (13 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> الله لم يترك لاحد اخر ان يدفع اجرة خطيئة العالم, بالعكس هو دفعها بنفسه
> 
> لما تتكلم هنا يا انسان يا محترم, تبقى تتكلم باُسس العقيدة المسيحية التي نؤمن بها, و ليس بهرائات و تفاهات تعتقدها انت و غيرك من الجهلة في المسيحية


 
*# ............................ #*

*مشاركة خارج الموضوع*

*حرر بواسطة ......... fredyyy*


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *كنت اتساءل طالما التوقيت غير مهم في نزول المسيح وطالما الهدف من قدومه حسب رأيكم هو الفداء وخلاصكم من الخطايا كما جميع البشر*
> 
> *وطالما ان وقت الخطية كان بخلق آدم*
> 
> *أتساءل لماذا بعد آلاف السنين يكون تكفير الخطايا وليس بمجرد ارتكاب آدم للخطية*


 

( عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء 19 بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح 20 معروفا سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم.) 
(1 بطرس 1: 18 - 20)

غفران الخطايا في نظر الله تم منذ تأسيس العالم بدم يسوع المسيح، الله هو الازلي الابدي ( السرمدي) الوقت بالنسبة لنا نحن ، ماضي وحاضر ومستقبل اما بالنسبة لله فالوقت لا شيء .

اذا سؤالك ( اذا فهمته) عن تحديد الوقت هو بالنسبة لاعلان الفداء بالمخلص ، وبالنسبة للكتاب المقدس ، فقد تم الاعلان عن الفداء في لحظة التكفير عن خطية آدم 

راجع قصة آدم في التكوين ، فان الله قال ان المخلص سوف يأتي من نسل المرأة ،وستكون عداوة بينه وبين الشيطان ( تكوين 3: 14) ثم قام الله بعمل الذبيحة الكفارية والبس آدم وحواء اقمصة من جلد الذبيحة (تكوين 3: 21) وبعد هذا قام احد ابناء آدم ( قايين ) بتقديم قربان من الثمار فرفضها الله ، وقدم ( هابيل ) ذبيحة حيوانية فكانت مقبولة بحسب تعليم الله (تكوين 4: 3 - 8) .

اذا خطة الله معروفة منذ تأسيس العالم 
اعلان الله عن الكفارة تم بعد اول خطية للانسان الاول 

ثم في الوقت المعيّن ، مات المسيح .

من يقرأ قصة الكتاب المقدس لسقوط آدم واعلان الله بالمخلص المولود من امرأة ، وتدرج هذا الاعلان الى استكماله في الفداء على الصليب ، يجد ان سؤالك بغير معنى !!! 

قصة الكتاب المقدس كأنها تقول ان الانسان معه ( شيك مصرفي ) وينتظر الوصول الى البنك لصرفه ، فالنقود معه بالفعل ، قوتها ومفعولها واثارها ، تنتظر فقط ( عملية التسييل) اي تحويلها الى اوراق مالية . ( وهذا ببساطة معناه الايمان ) .


ارجوك لا تقيس اجابات اسئلتك على قصة القرآن ، ففيها المزيد والمزيد من الحيرة والتساؤلات اكثر منها اجابات .


سلام الرب معك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أغسطس 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة رؤية 
++ سيادتك تقولين : (( الله يخلق بكلمة كن لماذا الانتظار حتى يتكون جنين ويولد ويعيش كطفل عادي؟؟؟ ))
+++ أقول لسيادتك : تأمـَّلى سؤالك ، ستجدين فيه الإجابة ، فلو نظرتى لكل أعمال الله ، بما فيها خلق الجنين -- كما ذكرتى سيادتكِ -- ستجدين أعمال الله تأخذ وقتاً ، قصيراً أم طويلاً ، بحسب النظام الذى وضعه الله لها .
++ نظام الله -- فى الخليقة كلها -- هو التدرج مع الزمن : بداية ، و زمن ، ونهاية  .
++ زكذلك خطة الخلاص ، إبتدأت فى زمن ، وتدرجت فى النمو مع الزمن ، حتى إكتملت فى الفداء على الصليب ، وستستمر على حالة الإكتمال هذه ، إلى منتهاها ، فى يوم الدينونة .


----------



## رؤية (14 أغسطس 2008)

*



			أقول لسيادتك : تأمـَّلى سؤالك ، ستجدين فيه الإجابة ، فلو نظرتى لكل أعمال الله ، بما فيها خلق الجنين -- كما ذكرتى سيادتكِ -- ستجدين أعمال الله تأخذ وقتاً ، قصيراً أم طويلاً ، بحسب النظام الذى وضعه الله لها .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن هنا لا نتحدث عن اي مظاهر كونية

انتم تقولون ان من ولد هو الاله

يعني الاله انتظر حتى مر بمراحل الضعف طوال فترة الطفولة وحتى اتم ما جاء لأجله؟؟؟؟

كما ان مرحلة الطفولة هي مرحلة حاجة هل الله يحتاج لبشر ليعتني به؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## رؤية (14 أغسطس 2008)

*



			اذا خطة الله معروفة منذ تأسيس العالم 
اعلان الله عن الكفارة تم بعد اول خطية للانسان الاول 

ثم في الوقت المعيّن ، مات المسيح .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حسب عقيدتكم مات الله؟؟؟؟؟
استغفر الله العظيم يا رب


انت قلت



			ولكن دم المسيح الكفاري معروف سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ، وقد مات المؤمنين قبل تجسد المسيح على الايمان بانتظار الفادي ، وبعد الصليب ، بالايمان بان الفداء قد تم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني هؤلاء البشر كانوا ينتظرون مجيء المسيح برأيك حسنا

هل كانوا يعلمون ان الخطية ستغفر بمجيئه؟؟؟؟

ان لم يكونوا يعلمون بالمغفرة فهذا يعني انهم ماتوا وهم لا يعلمون مصيرهم بدخول الجنة كما انتم الآن متأكدون؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *حسب عقيدتكم مات الله؟؟؟؟؟*
> *استغفر الله العظيم يا رب*


 

الله لا يموت 
الذي مات هو الجسد (الناسوت)
واللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت اقامه مرة اخرى من الاموات اذ ان الموت لا يمكن ان يسود عليه 

(فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح)
(1 بطرس 3: 18)

(24 الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه.)
(اعمال 2: 24) 




> *انت قلت*
> 
> 
> *يعني هؤلاء البشر كانوا ينتظرون مجيء المسيح برأيك حسنا*
> ...




بل كانوا يعلمون ويثقون ويؤمنون انه بطاعة الله بتقديم الذبيحة ، فانه يتم التكفير (ستر او تغطية) الخطية حتى مجيء الذبيح الحقيقي ليغفر الخطايا عى الصليب .

(راجع الرسالة الى العبرانيين الاصحاح 11)


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *
> 
> حسب عقيدتكم مات الله؟؟؟؟؟
> استغفر الله العظيم يا رب
> ...



وعندى سؤال 
لو انت قاضى وعندك ابن اختلس من شركته مبلغ من المال وجاء امامك لتحاكمه هل هستحكم بالعدل وتدخله السجن ام انك ستدفع عنه المبلغ وتخرجه من قفص الاتهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رؤية (18 أغسطس 2008)

*



			وعندى سؤال 
لو انت قاضى وعندك ابن اختلس من شركته مبلغ من المال وجاء امامك لتحاكمه هل هستحكم بالعدل وتدخله السجن ام انك ستدفع عنه المبلغ وتخرجه من قفص الاتهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أن تشبه الله بالقاضي

والابن هو المسيحي أم كل البشر؟؟؟؟؟؟

ان كنت تقصد ان الله لأنه يحب البشر او المسيحيين ان قصدت المسيحيين سيغير من القانون الذي وضعه لاجلهم فهذا يعني ان القانون ظالم

وحاشا لله ان يكون ظالما بل هو العدل والحق

ولن ينزل تشريع الا ان كان فيه مصلحة للعباد

يعني ان عدت لقصتك فان هذا القاضي لم يحاكم ابنه كما حاكم باقي الناس أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟
هذه محاباة وليست محبة*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *ان كنت تقصد ان الله لأنه يحب البشر او المسيحيين ان قصدت المسيحيين سيغير من القانون الذي وضعه لاجلهم فهذا يعني ان القانون ظالم*


 

*الله يحب كل الناس دون تفرقة بين انسان وآخر *

*لكن الذي يوجد الفرق بين انسان وآخر هو الايمان بفداء المسيح *

*ذلك يقسم كل البشر الى فريقين لا ثالث لهما *

*مؤمنين بفداء المسيح على الصليب ...وغير مؤمنين *

*إذاً قانون الله غير ظالم لأنة أعطى الفرصة للكل ... مكتوب*

يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا *أَحَبَّ* اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ *لاَ يَهْلِكَ* كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ *الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*.


*لاحظي : *
*أحب الله العالم ............. ( بلا إستثناء )*
*لمن عدم الهلاك .......... ( كل من يؤمن )*
*النتيجة الأكيدة ......( نوال الحياة الأبدية )*





رؤية قال:


> *وحاشا لله ان يكون ظالما بل هو العدل والحق*


 

*فعلاً حشا لله أن يكون ظالماً *

*لأنه مع وجود عقاب شديد للخطية *

*أوجَد الله الحل لنجاة الانسان من عقوبة الخطية*

*لذلك إستقر العقاب فقط على الذي لم يقبل النجاة من العقاب بالمسيح*

*وهذا قمة عدل الله لأن الحل كلمة ( أؤمن بفداء المسيح) *

*فتعبر العقوبة الشديدة. فالانسان هو الذي يظلم نفسة *

*إذ يختار عدم الايمان فيمكث علية غضب الله*





رؤية قال:


> *هذه محاباة وليست محبة*


 

*أكتفي بالآيات :*

يوحنا الاولى 4 : 16 
وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا. 
*اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ،* وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ. 

أخبار الأيام الثاني 19 : 7
وَالآنَ لِتَكُنْ هَيْبَةُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيْكُمُ. احْذَرُوا وَافْعَلُوا. 
لأَ*نَّهُ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا ظُلْمٌ وَلاَ مُحَابَاةٌ وَلاَ ارْتِشَاءٌ*. 

 رومية 2 : 11
لأَنْ *لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللهِ مُحَابَاةٌ*.


----------



## رؤية (18 أغسطس 2008)

*



			لأنه مع وجود عقاب شديد للخطية 

أوجَد الله الحل لنجاة الانسان من عقوبة الخطية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من أوجد هذا العقاب الشديد للخطية أليس الله في نظركم؟؟؟؟؟
ألستم تقولون ان عقاب الخطية هو الموت؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا هو القانون الظالم الذي أقصده


يعني تقولون ان الله غير هذا القانون لأجل البشر الذين يحبهم أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا غيره؟؟؟؟؟؟
أليس لأن العقاب هو الموت؟؟؟؟

وهذا قانون ظالم لذلك غيره أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟

من فرض هذا القانون؟؟؟؟

لا أحد يفرض على الله شيئا


اذن تقولون ان هذا القانون الشديد القسوة من الله؟؟؟؟؟؟

ان كان الاجابة نعم

فأنتم تقولون ان الله ظلم هنا
استغفر الله العظيم


ثم غير هذا القانون ربما لشعوره بقسوة القرار

فكان الحل هو الصلب والفداء

هل كلامي صحيح حسب معتقدك؟؟؟؟؟





			لأَنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللهِ مُحَابَاةٌ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حاشا لله ان أصفه بالمحاباة

لكن حسب كلام أخيك السابق فانه يقول 




			لو انت قاضى وعندك ابن اختلس من شركته مبلغ من المال وجاء امامك لتحاكمه هل هستحكم بالعدل وتدخله السجن ام انك ستدفع عنه المبلغ وتخرجه من قفص الاتهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وكلامك




			أوجَد الله الحل لنجاة الانسان من عقوبة الخطية

لذلك إستقر العقاب فقط على الذي لم يقبل النجاة من العقاب بالمسيح

وهذا قمة عدل الله لأن الحل كلمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني هنا كيل بمكيالين

ان المسيحيين قد تم فك عقاب الخطية عنهم بالموت؟؟؟؟؟

والذي لا يقبل بالمسيح فاديا(غير المسيحي) سيبقى عقاب الخطية عليه بالموت

أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل رؤية 

تحية سلام ونعمة في المسيح يسوع 



رؤية قال:


> *من أوجد هذا العقاب الشديد للخطية أليس الله في نظركم؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ألستم تقولون ان عقاب الخطية هو الموت؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

هذا هو القانون العادل 
هل تريد ان تعيش في عالم ليس فيه عدالة 
فيكون المجرم والخاطيء طليقا بغير عقاب ؟؟

اجرة الخطية هي الموت 
الموت الروحي هو انفصال روح الانسان عن الحياة ( الذي هو الله ) مصدر كل الحياة 
والموت الجسدي هو انفصال روح الانسان ( المائته ) عن جسده .



> *هذا هو القانون الظالم الذي أقصده*
> 
> 
> *يعني تقولون ان الله غير هذا القانون لأجل البشر الذين يحبهم أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟*
> ...


 


الله لم يغير القانون 
ولكن العدل والرحمة تحققا في الصليب 

بمعنى ان الله دفع عن الانسان اجرة الخطية التي لا يستطيع الانسان ان يدفعها 



> *يعني هنا كيل بمكيالين*
> 
> *ان المسيحيين قد تم فك عقاب الخطية عنهم بالموت؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...




لا بالطبع الصورة ليست كذلك 

ولكن الصورة هي ان الله قد دفع اجرة الخطية 
كل من يقبل هذه الحقيقة بالايمان فهو قد قبل الخلاص 
كل من لا يقبل هذه الحقيقة بالايمان فعليه اذا ان يدفع اجرة الخطية بنفسه 
التي هي الموت والانفصال عن الله الابدي  !!!!!

هل تريد شرح هذا الكلام بامثلة ؟؟؟


----------



## رؤية (18 أغسطس 2008)

*



			هذا هو القانون العادل 
هل تريد ان تعيش في عالم ليس فيه عدالة 
فيكون المجرم والخاطيء طليقا بغير عقاب ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا لا
لقد أسأت فهمي

طبعا كل خاطئ سيأخذ عقابه طالما لم يتب




			الله لم يغير القانون 
ولكن العدل والرحمة تحققا في الصليب 

بمعنى ان الله دفع عن الانسان اجرة الخطية التي لا يستطيع الانسان ان يدفعها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هنا أتيت بمقصدي

تقول ان الانسان غير قادر على دفع اجرة الخطية

اذن هل الله وضع عليه اجرة للخطية لا يستطيع الانسان ان يتحملها؟؟؟؟

هذا ما قصدته بالظلم

حيث ان قبل الانسان الاعتقاد المسيحي بالصلب والفداء فقد كفرت خطيته

وان اتى انسان غير مسيحي مثلا أخطأ وتاب عن خطيته فهذا لا يجديه نفعا حيث انه لم يقبل عقيدة الصلب والفداء فيبقى عليه عقاب الخطية الموت وان تاب عن ذنبه فهذا لا يغفر له

لكني ارجو ان تجيبني

هل عقاب الخطية الموت في عقيدتكم هو قانون يطبق في الحياة الدنيا أم في الحياة الآخرة؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *تقول ان الانسان غير قادر على دفع اجرة الخطية*
> *اذن هل الله وضع عليه اجرة للخطية لا يستطيع الانسان ان يتحملها؟*
> *هذا ما قصدته بالظلم*


 
*هذا ليس ظلماً توخى الحذر عندما تتكلمين عن عدل الله*

*ليس مجرماً من دفع عني مبلغاً كبيراً كنت سُأسجن إن لم أدفعه*

*إقبلي الحل الإلهي بدلان أن تقاومي الله *

*فالله لا يطالبكِ اليوم بأن تموتي بل بأن تؤمني (هل الايمان صعب)*




رؤية قال:


> *حيث ان قبل الانسان الاعتقاد المسيحي بالصلب والفداء فقد كفرت خطيته*


 

*كل من يؤمن ( من أي خلفية وليس المسيحيين فقط )*

*بالمسيح الفادي له حياة أبدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة*





رؤية قال:


> *وان اتى انسان غير مسيحي مثلا أخطأ وتاب عن خطيته فهذا لا يجديه نفعا حيث انه لم يقبل عقيدة الصلب والفداء فيبقى عليه عقاب الخطية الموت وان تاب عن ذنبه فهذا لا يغفر له*


 

*دعكِ من الناس الآن ........ فالرسالة موجهه إليكِ *

*التوبة الحقيقية عن الخطية يليها الايمان بفداء المسيح *
*فليست التوبة فقط عن فعل الخطية أساس القبول أمام الله*

*فالمقبول أمام الله **من قال بثقة : *
*يارب إني نادم على كل خطية فعلتها *
*وأقبلك وأقبل غفرانك الممنوح لي مجاناً بنعمتك *
*فموتك الكفاري عني على الصليب يمنحني الحياة الأبدية *
*إقبلني كإبناً لك. متعني بالحرية التي فيك. فلا أعيش عبداً للخطية*​*إن قلتي هذه الكلمات من القلب فقد قبلت الله وسيحل رضى الله على حياتك*


----------



## geegoo (18 أغسطس 2008)

*تقول ان الانسان غير قادر على دفع اجرة الخطية*

*اذن هل الله وضع عليه اجرة للخطية لا يستطيع الانسان ان يتحملها؟؟؟؟*

*هذا ما قصدته بالظلم*
*و هل طلب الله للانسان ان يحيا حسب وصاياه و في طاعته طلب مستحيل ؟؟*
*هل اخفي الله عقوبة الخطيئة عن الانسان ام اعلنها من اليوم الاول ؟؟*
*الظلم هو وضع عقوبة لخطأ لابد ان يحدث ....*
*و الظلم هو اخفاء العقوبة عن من سيختار اذا ما اخطأ الاختيار ...*
*و هذا لم يحدث مع الانسان ...*

*وان اتى انسان غير مسيحي مثلا أخطأ وتاب عن خطيته فهذا لا يجديه نفعا حيث انه لم يقبل عقيدة الصلب والفداء فيبقى عليه عقاب الخطية الموت وان تاب عن ذنبه فهذا لا يغفر له*
*تأكدي ان الله هو الكمال المطلق في كل صفاته ..*
*هو العدل الكامل المطلق .. و الرحمة الكاملة المطلقة ..*
*لن يحاسب الله انسانا الا علي قدر معرفته و ضميره ..*
*معرفته عن الحق حينما يبحث عنه .. لا حينما يسمعه من اخرين ..*
*لكني ارجو ان تجيبني*

*هل عقاب الخطية الموت في عقيدتكم هو قانون يطبق في الحياة الدنيا أم في الحياة الآخرة؟؟؟؟*
*اعتقد الاجابة واضحة ...*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2008)

geegoo قال:


> *الظلم هو وضع عقوبة لخطأ لابد ان يحدث ....*


 

*الى يومنا هذا ... يوجد أشخاص يتعدون السرعة المقررة لهم أثناء القيادة *

*فهل يمكن أن نسمي قانون المرور بــ القانون الظالم *
*لأنه وُضع لخطئ سيحدث في المستقبل*



geegoo قال:


> *لن يحاسب الله انسانا الا علي قدر معرفته و ضميره ..*


 

*لا تعمم الأمور بل خصصها لنفسة كن محدداً ولا ترفض خلاص نفسك*

*نعم نعم ستحاسب أنت على كل ما قد عرفته في منتدى الكنيسة *

*وليس لك أن ُتسيئ الإختيار لأنك عرفت الإختيار الصحيح *

*آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح تخلص أنت وأهل بيتك *

*ليس لك أعذار وإن أخطأت فستندم والى الأبد *

*إرحم نفسك وقرر خلاص نفسك *

*بالايمان بفداء المسيح لك*


----------



## رؤية (19 أغسطس 2008)

*



			ليس مجرماً من دفع عني مبلغاً كبيراً كنت سُأسجن إن لم أدفعه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا المبلغ الكبير الذي تقولون ان البشر لا يستطيعون تسديده حسب عقيدتك مفروض على شخص غير مسيحي تسديده وهذا بنظري ظلم




			إقبلي الحل الإلهي بدلان أن تقاومي الله 

فالله لا يطالبكِ اليوم بأن تموتي بل بأن تؤمني (هل الايمان صعب)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا لا أقاوم الله

والايمان بالمسيحية في نظري مستحيل

انا اتكلم عن نفسي

فأنا ديني الاسلام وأشعر بالسعادة والقناعة والرضا والراحة في ديني فلماذا أتركه؟؟؟؟




			دعكِ من الناس الآن ........ فالرسالة موجهه إليكِ 

التوبة الحقيقية عن الخطية يليها الايمان بفداء المسيح 
فليست التوبة فقط عن فعل الخطية أساس القبول أمام الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لك فريدي على شعورك الطيب

لكن أنا أحب ديني وأحب الله حسب ديني

صدقني نقاشي هنا ليس لأنني أشك بصحة عقيدتي بل على العكس كل يوم أتيقن من صحة عقيدتي

ولكن نقاشي لأعرف اجابات أسئلتي ويعرفها من لا يعرفها

وأدعو الله لك أن يريك الحق حقا ويرزقك اتباعا ويريك الباطل باطلا ويرزقك اجتنابا*


----------



## رؤية (19 أغسطس 2008)

> و هل طلب الله للانسان ان يحيا حسب وصاياه و في طاعته طلب مستحيل ؟؟
> هل اخفي الله عقوبة الخطيئة عن الانسان ام اعلنها من اليوم الاول ؟؟
> الظلم هو وضع عقوبة لخطأ لابد ان يحدث ....
> و الظلم هو اخفاء العقوبة عن من سيختار اذا ما اخطأ الاختيار ...
> و هذا لم يحدث مع الانسان ...



ما اعترض عليه هو كون عقاب الخطية شيء في نظركم لا يستطيع الانسان حمله لوحده وان الله حسب عقيدتكم كلف الانسان بشيء لا يستطيع سداده

يعني الانسان المسيحي قد


----------



## رؤية (19 أغسطس 2008)

*أعتذر عن قطع المشاركة معك جوجو

ما أقصده مثلا انسان غير مسيحي

مسلم أو بوذي أو يهودي أو............................

من أي ديانة غير المسيحية ستكلف هذا الثمن

لكن سأسألك

مثلا شخص غير مسيحي موحد لله ويعبده حسب دينه ومخلص في عبادته لله في نظركم سيكون عقاب الخطية الموت الذي لا يستطيع تحمله

ولا أدري ان كانت هذه العقوبة تتغير ان كان هذا الشخص الغير مسيحي مجرم وارتكب من الآثام الكثير هل تختلف عقوبته عن عقوبة الشخص الاول الموحد والمؤمن

وقارني هذا مع شخص ثالث من المسيحية ربما لا يكون ملتزما بتعاليم المسيحية ويرتكب الكثير من الاخطاء فهو قد رفع عنه سداد الخطية لانه مسيحي

هذا ما أراه ظلما




			تأكدي ان الله هو الكمال المطلق في كل صفاته ..
هو العدل الكامل المطلق .. و الرحمة الكاملة المطلقة ..
لن يحاسب الله انسانا الا علي قدر معرفته و ضميره ..
معرفته عن الحق حينما يبحث عنه .. لا حينما يسمعه من اخرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم أنا بنظري ان العدل ان يحاسب الانسان حسب عمله طالما هو موحد لله فالله لن يظلمه

وان عرف الحق فعليه اتباعه وان أعرض عن الحق بعلم منه انه الحق هنا يستحق العقاب

والذي لا نستطيع تقييم مقدار عقوبته عند الله*


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *وقارني هذا مع شخص ثالث من المسيحية ربما لا يكون ملتزما بتعاليم المسيحية ويرتكب الكثير من الاخطاء فهو قد رفع عنه سداد الخطية لانه مسيحي*
> 
> *هذا ما أراه ظلما*





من قال لك هذا الكلام يا عزيزي رؤية ؟؟؟

اقرأ هذا الكلام من الرب يسوع المسيح ، وقل لي هل تجده يوافق تفسيرك وفهمك ؟؟؟

(انا الكرمة الحقيقية وابي الكرّام. 2 كل غصن فيّ لا يأتي بثمر ينزعه.وكل ما يأتي بثمر ينقيه ليأتي بثمر اكثر. 3 انتم الآن انقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به. 4 اثبتوا فيّ وانا فيكم.كما ان الغصن لا يقدر ان يأتي بثمر من ذاته ان لم يثبت في الكرمة كذلك انتم ايضا ان لم تثبتوا فيّ. 5 انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان.الذي يثبت فيّ وانا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير.لانكم بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا. 6 ان كان احد لا يثبت فيّ يطرح خارجا كالغصن فيجف ويجمعونه ويطرحونه في النار فيحترق.) 

( يوحنا 15 : 1 - 6)


(21 ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات. 22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. 23 فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم 24 فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ويعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر. 25 فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح ووقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط.لانه كان مؤسسا على الصخر. 26 وكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها يشبّه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل. 27 فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط.وكان سقوطه عظيما)

(متى 7: 21 - 27)

اعتقد انك (ظلمت ) الايمان المسيحي ، باسقاط فهما خاطيء و(نسبته) الى الايمان المسيحي بغير وجه حق ، ربما فقط لتثبت ظلما للايمان المسيحي ليس فيه ..

الايمان المسيحي يطلب الايمان في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح والثبات في تعليمه ووصاياه ، لان ليس عند الله محاباة 



(ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله.لا تضلوا.لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور 10 ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله. 11 وهكذا كان اناس منكم.لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح الهنا)
 (كورنثوس 6: 9 - 11)



 
ليس عند الله في المسيحية محاباة 


(شدة وضيق على كل نفس انسان يفعل الشر اليهودي اولا ثم اليوناني. 10 ومجد وكرامة وسلام لكل من يفعل الصلاح اليهودي اولا ثم اليوناني. 11 لان ليس عند الله محاباة) 

(روميه 2: 9 - 11)
 



مع احترامي وربنا معاك


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *... وأشعر بالسعادة والقناعة والرضا والراحة في ديني فلماذا أتركه ؟*


 


* الى هذه النقطة وجب وضع مفارقة بسيطة وواضحة*

لوقا 16 : 22 
فَمَاتَ الْمِسْكِينُ *وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ* إِلَى حِضْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ........

*** عندما يموت المؤمن تحمله الملائكة *
*لكنك عندما تموت تنتظر عذاب القبر*​لوقا 23 : 43
فقال له يسوع : الحق أقول لك إنك اليوم *تكون معي في الفردوس*http://www.jctoday.com/bsoe/onlinebible/search/dif.asp?yoyo=42023043&soso=14&dif_word=الفردوس 

*** يوجد ضمان لدخول الفردوس بدم المسيح *​*عندما ُتسأل عن نهايتك تقول (الله أعلم)*​
*** المسيح الذي نعبدة صاحب القبر الفارغ هو حي*​*من تتبعه مات بالمرض وُدفِنَ وهو باقي في قبره*​


​


----------



## عاشقة المصطفى (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا سبب صلب المسيح ؟*



ابانووب قال:


> صلب المسيح من اجلك انت



يعنى هلا انا بعمل اي شي  **خطيئة يعني ماتحسبش عليها 

لانها مغفورة سلفا

30:


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ماذا سبب صلب المسيح ؟*




عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> يعنى هلا انا بعمل اي شي **خطيئة يعني ماتحسبش عليها





عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> لانها مغفورة سلفا
> 
> 30:





مداخلتك رقمها 37 ، وقد قمت بالرد على كلامك في المداخلة رقم 35 

هل قرأتيها قبل ان تضعي تعليقك ؟؟؟ لا اعتقد .

لماذا لا تقضي بعض الوقت في قراءة الموضوع من اوله الى آخره ؟؟؟

ومع هذ فسوف اقوم ببعض التوضيح للاخوة المسلمين الذين يختلط عليهم الفداء والغفران باستغلال هذا في فعل المزيد من الخطايا .

هذ الفكر لا يصدر الا عن انسان يحب الخطية ولم يأتي الى الرب يسوع المسيح تائبا نادما على خطاياه .

يقول الكتاب المقدس :

(لانه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلّصة لجميع الناس 12 معلّمة ايانا ان ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية  ونعيش بالتعقل والبر والتقوى في العالم الحاضر 13 منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح 14 الذي بذل نفسه لاجلنا لكي يفدينا من كل اثم ويطهر لنفسه شعبا خاصّا غيورا في اعمال حسنة. 15 تكلم بهذه وعظ ووبّخ بكل سلطان.لا يستهن بك احد)

(تيطس 2: 11 - 15)

هل لاحظتي ، ظهرت نعمة الله (لجميع الناس) نحن المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين ، معلمة ايانا ( المؤمنين ) ان ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية  ونعيش بالتعقل والبر والتقوى في العالم الحاضر .


اذا فالناظر الى عمل الخلاص بصليب المسيح وغفران الخطايا من الخارج يقول ، هذه وسيلة لفعل المزيد من الخطايا بدون ان يحاسب عليها الانسان ، هذا التفكير  ، ولكن المؤمن الحقيقي ، يكتسب بالخلاص قلبا نقيا جديدا يكره الخطية لانها تكسر قلب الله الاب ومحبته ، فالنعمة تعلمنا ان نعيش بالبر والتقوى في العالم الحاضر 

يقول الكتاب المقدس :

 
(فانكم انما دعيتم للحرية ايها الاخوة.غير انه لا تصيّروا الحرية فرصة للجسد بل بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضا.
14 لان كل الناموس في كلمة واحده يكمل.تحب قريبك كنفسك.
15 فاذا كنتم تنهشون وتأكلون بعضكم بعضا فانظروا لئلا تفنوا بعضكم بعضا
16 وانما اقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد.
17 لان الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد.وهذان يقاوم احدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون.
18 ولكن اذا انقدتم بالروح فلستم تحت الناموس.
19 واعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى عهارة نجاسة دعارة
20 عبادة الاوثان سحر عداوة خصام غيرة سخط تحزب شقاق بدعة
21 حسد قتل سكر بطر وامثال هذه التي اسبق فاقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت ايضا ان الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله.
22 واما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان
23 وداعة تعفف.ضد امثال هذه ليس ناموس.
24 ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الاهواء والشهوات.
25 ان كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك ايضا بحسب الروح.)
(غلاطية 5: 13- 25)

عذرا للاقتباسات المطولة ، ولكني احببت ان اضع الاقتباس في سياقه . 
 

ربنا معاكي


----------



## sherifma2003 (20 أغسطس 2008)

ليا مداخلة صغيرة بعد اذن الجميع

اولا : توقيت مجىء السيد المسيح لة حكمة فقد جاء بعد ان تم توحيد العالم ثقافية باللغة الاتينية وسياسيا
بالحكم الرومانى مما سهل على الرسل التبشير والتنقل ونشر رسالة الخلاص 

ثانيا: المسيح كان لابد ان يولد طفا ثم شابا ورجلا لكى لا يكون عفوا عن الكلمة (مسخا) freak جاء فجاة من مكان غير معلوم فكان يجب ان يمكث على الارض كأى انسان عادى يجوع ويعطش ويشعر بالبرد والحر ويتعرض للملذات ويرفضها كمثال لحياة الطهارة التى يريدها الله فالمسيح بلا خطية ويريدنا نرفض الخطية ونتغلب عليها بقدر اسطاعتنا وموهبة الروح القدس بنا 

بالنسبة لانكار تجسد الله ساضرب سأسل سؤالا صغيرا

هل يستطيع الله فعل اى شىء؟؟؟
هل يستطيع الله ان يظهر فى الجسد ويعيش على الارض ؟؟ 

الاجابة بنعم او لا وطبعا الاجابة ستكون بنعم

اذا الله يستطيع ان يفعل اى شىء لانة مطلق القدرة فكيف لنا ان نحدد قدراتة ونقول لة يصلح ولا يصلح المفروض احنا اللى نسمع كلامة مش هو اللى نحددلة ما يستطيع ومالا يستطيع عملة وما يليق ومالا يليق
بملكوتة

اخيرا : انا لا استعجب من لا يستطيع تقبل فكرة تجسد الله ببساطة لان الشيطان المسيطر على هذة العقول
احتار فى طبيعة المسيح ففى تجربتة على الجبل يقول الشيطان للمسيح امر الحجر ليتحول خبزا فيقول لة ليس بالخبر وحدة يحيا الانسان فهو انسان وعندما يقولة لة القى نفسك عن حجاب الهيكل فيامر ملائكتة برفعك يرد علية بمكتوب لا تجرب الرب الهك اذا فهو الله
ولاخر ثانية والمسيح على الصليب استمرت حيرة الشيطان وشكة وخوفة فيقول على لسان اللص المصلوب على اليسار لو كنت ابن الله خلص نفسك وخلصنا
ولكن بقيامة السيد المسيح من بين الاموات وانتصارة على الموت تم ادانة الشيطان والفداء لكل البشرية
لان لو اجر الخطية موت فالمسيح بلا خطية ولم يكن يستحق الموت على الصليب

سلام الرب مع الجميع


----------



## رؤية (20 أغسطس 2008)

*



			عندما يموت المؤمن تحمله الملائكة 
لكنك عندما تموت تنتظر عذاب القبر

لوقا 23 : 43
فقال له يسوع : الحق أقول لك إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس 


** يوجد ضمان لدخول الفردوس بدم المسيح 

عندما ُتسأل عن نهايتك تقول (الله أعلم)

** المسيح الذي نعبدة صاحب القبر الفارغ هو حي

من تتبعه مات بالمرض وُدفِنَ وهو باقي في قبره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا أعلم انه حسب عقيدتك المفروض مصيري النار وانت ايضا حسب عقيدتي مصيرك النار

أجارنا الله واياكم منها

لكن هذا لا يجعلني ادين بجميع اديان العالم حتى لا ادخل النار حسب عقيدتهم بل ما يهمني قناعتي بعقيدتي ومحاولة السير في الطريق الجنة

لا يوجد ضمان لدخول الجنة حسب قناعتي الا برحمة من الله

أرجو ان تجيبني أخيرا سؤال ان سمحت لي

في عقيدتك كل من هو غير مسيحي طبعا بعد قدوم المسيح ولم يؤمن بها مخلصا فمأواه النار

أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟

أرجو ان توضح لي هل شخص موحد لله كالمسلم مثل شخص يعبد الاصنام مثلا له نفس المصير؟؟؟؟؟

وهل شخص غير مسيحي وموحد لله يرتكب الآثام كشخص غير مسيحي ومؤمن بوحدانية الله ولا يرتكب الآثام*


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل رؤية 

سلام ونعمة المسيح 

اسمح لي ان اتدخل قليلا .



رؤية قال:


> *أنا أعلم انه حسب عقيدتك المفروض مصيري النار وانت ايضا حسب عقيدتي مصيرك النار*
> 
> *أجارنا الله واياكم منها*


*
* 
*وفي المقابل : بحسب عقيدتي وايماني فانا مخلّص ومكاني ملكوت السموات مع المسيح ، وانت بحسب عقيدتك لا زلت لا تعرف اين ستقضي ابديتك ، بل على العكس فانت لا زلت - كمسلم - تفكر ، كم من الوقت ستقضيه في النار قبل الخروج منها - هذا اذا خرجت - اتكلم اليك كمسلم وليس بصفتك الشخصية ، بحسب ( ان منكم الا ورادها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا )( مريم : 71)*



> *لكن هذا لا يجعلني ادين بجميع اديان العالم حتى لا ادخل النار حسب عقيدتهم بل ما يهمني قناعتي بعقيدتي ومحاولة السير في الطريق الجنة*
> 
> *لا يوجد ضمان لدخول الجنة حسب قناعتي الا برحمة من الله*
> 
> ...




اذا كان في عقيدتك كما تقول ليس هناك ضمان لدخول الجنة بالاعمال وانما برحمة الله 
بشرط ان يكون مسلما .

فالسؤال نفسه موجه للعقيدة الاسلامية :

هل شخص يهودي او مسيحي لا يرتكب الآثام ( بحسب نظرتك البشرية ) يكون مصيره النار ، لان (من لا يؤمن بالاسلام ولا يرتضيه دينا فهو في الاخرة من الخاسرين )  مع ان شخص مسلم موحد بالله يرتكب كل الآثام والموبقات يدخل الجنة ، لان مفتاحها هو الشهادتين فقط ، والحديث الشهير انت تعرفه الذي يسألون فيه نبي الاسلام ( وان سرق وان زنى ) قال محمد ( وان شرب الخمر ) ...

اخي الفاضل : ان لديك نفس الفكر الذي تستغربه من ايماننا . فاين المشكلة اذا ؟؟؟

دعك من تشييع الموضوع والسؤال عن مصير هذا وذاك ، الله لن يحاسبك بمصير هؤلاء ، كل انسان سوف يقف بنفسه امام عرش الله يقدم حسابا عن نفسه ، ولعبة الشيطان الكبيرة على مر التاريخ هي اشغال الناس بأن يضعوا انفسهم مكان الله في القضاء ، فيحكمون على احكام الله .


سيدي الفاضل : دعني اسألك عن مصيرك الابدي انت 
هل انت بالفعل لديك الثقة والايمان انك ناج من النار ، وان لك مكان في النعيم الابدي ؟؟؟

هذا هو السؤال الذي يجب ان نتكلم فيه 

مع فائق احترامي ومحبتي


----------



## رؤية (20 أغسطس 2008)

*



			اسمح لي ان اتدخل قليلا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الحوار مفتوح للجميع
أكون شاكرة ان أجبتني




			بشرط ان يكون مسلما .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ليس بشرط

يعني المؤمنون من الأديان السابقة قبل قدوم الاسلام مصيرهم الجنة باذن الله ورحمته




			هل شخص يهودي او مسيحي لا يرتكب الآثام ( بحسب نظرتك البشرية ) يكون مصيره النار ، لان (من لا يؤمن بالاسلام ولا يرتضيه دينا فهو في الاخرة من الخاسرين ) مع ان شخص مسلم موحد بالله يرتكب كل الآثام والموبقات يدخل الجنة ، لان مفتاحها هو الشهادتين فقط ، والحديث الشهير انت تعرفه الذي يسألون فيه نبي الاسلام ( وان سرق وان زنى ) قال محمد ( وان شرب الخمر ) ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان كنت تريد نقاش الاسلاميات انا على اتم استعداد لكن لتقبل الادارة ردي في هذا القسم بدون حذف

عندما طرحت السؤال أعرف الجواب حسب عقيدتي

لكن طرحته لأعرف الاجابة حسب العقيدة المسيحية




			دعك من تشييع الموضوع والسؤال عن مصير هذا وذاك ، الله لن يحاسبك بمصير هؤلاء ، كل انسان سوف يقف بنفسه امام عرش الله يقدم حسابا عن نفسه ، ولعبة الشيطان الكبيرة على مر التاريخ هي اشغال الناس بأن يضعوا انفسهم مكان الله في القضاء ، فيحكمون على احكام الله .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا مكان هؤلاء الناس في عقيدتك واسأل ما مصيري حسب عقيدتم

ان كان في السؤال ضير لا بأس ان لم تجيبوني
ويبقى لكم مني الاحترام



			سيدي الفاضل : دعني اسألك عن مصيرك الابدي انت 
هل انت بالفعل لديك الثقة والايمان انك ناج من النار ، وان لك مكان في النعيم الابدي ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

باذن الله ورحمته*


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *أنا أعلم انه حسب عقيدتك المفروض مصيري النار وانت ايضا حسب عقيدتي مصيرك النار*


 
*إعتقادات الانسان لا تغيِّر من عدالة الله*

*يوجد طريق واحد للنجاة من الظلمة الابدية ونوال الحياة*

*الذبيحة التي ُتظهر البدلية - البار من أجل الأثمة -*

*ُيذبح الحيوان البرئ ليحيا الانسان الخاطي*

*ذلك ما فعله المسيح مات وهو البار ليحيا الانسان الخاطي *

*الطبيعة نفسها تعلمنا ذلك *

*فالانسان يحيا حياته المحدودة بالتغذي على موت النبات والحيوان المحدود*

*ولكي نحيا حياة غير محدودة (أبدية) نتغذي على موت المسيح الحي الذي بلا حدود*

*أخذ المسيح موتي .... ليعطيني حياته *




رؤية قال:


> *لا يوجد ضمان لدخول الجنة حسب قناعتي الا برحمة من الله*


 

*لا ضمان لنوال الحياة الأبدية إلا بقبول موت المسيح النيابي *

*وإذا كنت تظن أنه ب**رحمة الله فقط*

*فرحمة الله لابد أن تكون مبنية على أساس عدله وقداسته*

*فقناعتك تجعل الرحمة تتغاضي عن العدل وتسلبه قداستة الإلهيه*




رؤية قال:


> *أرجو ان توضح لي هل شخص موحد لله كالمسلم مثل شخص يعبد الاصنام مثلا له نفس المصير؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وهل شخص غير مسيحي وموحد لله يرتكب الآثام كشخص غير مسيحي ومؤمن بوحدانية الله ولا يرتكب الآثام*


 

** لا تعدد نوعية الناس فهم إما مؤمنون بفداء المسيح ويعبدوا الله الواحد الحي*

** أو غير مؤمنون بفداء المسيح ولا يعبدوا الله الحي*

** عزيزي أعذرني *
** * * أنت عندما ُتقبل الحجر الأسود أنت عابد أصنام * * * *​ 
*والإثم الوحيد الذي هو أساس باقي الآثام هو عدم قبول فداء المسيح*

*وللعلم المسيحية ُتعطي التحرير من حب فعل الآثام *


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة رؤية 

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح تكون معك .

اختي ، انت من زج بالاسلاميات في الموضوع ، وانا مجرد قمت بالرد على مداخلتك ، الان لماذا تعتبري ردي اقحاما للاسلاميات في الموضوع ؟؟؟ الم يكن ردك السابق اقحاما سبقني ؟؟

عموما ، لن اتكلم اسلاميا ، حتى لا تتهميني باني اريد توريطك في مخالفة قوانين المنتدى .

دعيني اجيبك عن سؤالك مرة اخرى ، بدون اقحام الاسلاميات 

يجب علينا اولا توحيد المعطيات لكي نستطيع ان نحكم حكما موحدا .

ما هو مصير قبل او بعد مجيء المسيح ؟؟؟

هو نفس المصير ، لان الله هو نفس الاله ، ولكن قبل المسيح كان الايمان بانتظار المخلص بدون ان يعرف المؤمن المنتظر ما هي التفاصيل ، فقد عرفنا التفاصيل بعد مجيء المسيح بنفسه وشرحها لنا وعرفنا ان النبؤات القديمة والذبائح كانت رموز .

اذا فالخلاص في القديم قبل المسيح او بعد المسيح يمكن تلخيصه في كلمة واحدة (الطاعة)
ان الانسان يستمع الى كلام الله ويطيعه ويصدقه ، اليس هذا هو الايمان ؟؟؟

اما اذا كان سؤالك عن من لم يسمع بالخلاص ؟؟؟

فيقول في هذا الوحي المقدس :

(11 لان ليس عند الله محاباة 12 لان كل من اخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك.وكل من اخطأ في الناموس فبالناموس يدان. 13 لان ليس الذين يسمعون الناموس هم ابرار عند الله بل الذين يعملون بالناموس هم يبررون. 14 لانه الامم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء اذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم 15 الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوبا في قلوبهم شاهدا ايضا ضميرهم وافكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية او محتجة. 16 في اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر الناس حسب انجيلي بيسوع المسيح)
(روميه 2: 11 - 16) 


*************

اعتقد ان بهذا يكون مفهومنا متطابقا عن معاملة الله للبشر قبل المعرفة والادراك بماهية الخلاص .


الآن نعود الى كلامنا :

ما هو موقفك انت ، لقد سمعت رسالة الخلاص ، وتعرفين ان الخلاص لن يكون بالاعمال ، ولكن الخلاص دائما وابدا هو برحمة الله ومغفرته .

ولكن هل الله ظالم ، فيرحم البريء والمذنب معا ؟؟؟ 
الكتاب المقدس يقول : 
( مبرّئ المذنب ومذنّب البريء كلاهما مكرهة الرب.)
(امثال 17 : 15)

والكتاب المقدس هو الذي قال ان الله حدد مسبقا ، وقبل ان يخطيء الانسان الاول ( آدم ) ان اجرة الخطية هي موت .

ماذا ستقولين عن قاضي يضع قانونا لمعاقبة المخطيء ، ثم يكون هو اول من يخرق هذا القانون لان المخالف قريبه او معرفته ؟؟؟

هل ستقولين هذا القاضي عادل او ظالم ؟؟؟

ليس هناك اي حل يقبله المنطق والعقل سوى ان تتحقق قداسة الله وعدالته ورحمته في امر واحد ، هو الصليب .

واعتقد انني يجب ان اتوقف عند هذا الحد ، حتى لا اطيل ، وحيث ان الاخوة الاحباء المشاركين يوضحون لك هذه النقطة ، ما هو سبب صلب المسيح ؟؟؟ 


تحقيق عدالة الله ورحمته ومحبته بدون تعارض اي منهما ، بل على العكس ، كل هذه الصفات تتكامل في تناسق عجيب يليق بالهنا القدير ، الذي اعلن عن ذاته وخطته للخلاص بخط واضح صريح مستقيم بواسطة اكثر من 40 كاتب بالوحي المقدس ( انبياء ورسل وكهنة ) على مدار 1500 سنة ، كتبوا كتابا واحدا هو الكتاب المقدس ، ولم يخرج عن هذا الخط الا واحد ، ادعى بغير اثبات انه يأتيه وحي السماء ، فخالف وعارض كل هؤلاء الانبياء ، ثم لم يكن هناك من مخرج من هذه الورطة الا اتهام التحريف والتزييف . 

وربنا يعمل حتى الآن ، فينير عقول واذهان ، ليرجعوا من فخ ابليس الذي اقتنصهم الى هلاك ابدي لا محالة . 
الرب حنّان ورحيم ، ويحب الخطاة ، رغم انه يكره الخطية ، فادعيه واسأليه ، هو موجود ، ويجيب دعوة الداعي اذا دعاه بالايمان والخضوع والطاعة لما يعلنه لنا .


مع محبتي واحترامي


----------



## رؤية (21 أغسطس 2008)

*



			إعتقادات الانسان لا تغيِّر من عدالة الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا لم أقل اعتقاد بل عقيدة دينية




			يوجد طريق واحد للنجاة من الظلمة الابدية ونوال الحياة

الذبيحة التي ُتظهر البدلية - البار من أجل الأثمة -

ُيذبح الحيوان البرئ ليحيا الانسان الخاطي

ذلك ما فعله المسيح مات وهو البار ليحيا الانسان الخاطي 

الطبيعة نفسها تعلمنا ذلك 

فالانسان يحيا حياته المحدودة بالتغذي على موت النبات والحيوان المحدود

ولكي نحيا حياة غير محدودة (أبدية) نتغذي على موت المسيح الحي الذي بلا حدود

أخذ المسيح موتي .... ليعطيني حياته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لك لهذا التوضيح




			لا ضمان لنوال الحياة الأبدية إلا بقبول موت المسيح النيابي 

وإذا كنت تظن أنه برحمة الله فقط

فرحمة الله لابد أن تكون مبنية على أساس عدله وقداسته

فقناعتك تجعل الرحمة تتغاضي عن العدل وتسلبه قداستة الإلهيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لمَ حكمت هكذا على قناعتي حتى بدون نقاشها

أنا أؤمن بعدل الله ورحمته أتدري لماذا استنكرت قولكم انه منذ البدء قال الله عقاب الخطية الموت

وبما ان الانسان لا يستطيع تحمل العقاب وحده تقولون (استغفر الله العظيم) بأن الله نزل ليتحمل العقاب

لانني أؤمن بعدل الله وأنه لا يفرض على الانسان ما لا يستطيعه

وبرحمته ممكن ان يغفر له خطأه ان أخطأ ومحاسبته بعدل على كل أعماله




			لا تعدد نوعية الناس فهم إما مؤمنون بفداء المسيح ويعبدوا الله الواحد الحي

* أو غير مؤمنون بفداء المسيح ولا يعبدوا الله الحي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل تقصد انه لا فرق ان كان هذا الانسان مجتنب للخطايا أو ان كان مرتكب للخطايا؟؟؟؟؟
يعني لهما نفس العقاب؟؟؟؟؟




			عزيزي أعذرني 
* * * أنت عندما ُتقبل الحجر الأسود أنت عابد أصنام * * *
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عليك ان تسأل قبل أن تحكم انني أعبد الاصنام

لكن هكذا أنتم جميعا

ليرحمكم الله*


----------



## رؤية (21 أغسطس 2008)

*



			اختي ، انت من زج بالاسلاميات في الموضوع ، وانا مجرد قمت بالرد على مداخلتك ، الان لماذا تعتبري ردي اقحاما للاسلاميات في الموضوع ؟؟؟ الم يكن ردك السابق اقحاما سبقني ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا طرحت السؤال من باب المعرفة لأعرف ما مصير انسان مثلي حسب عقيدتك ولم أرد التطرق للاسلاميات




			عموما ، لن اتكلم اسلاميا ، حتى لا تتهميني باني اريد توريطك في مخالفة قوانين المنتدى .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تقلق لا ألقي الاتهامات بشكل عشوائي




			ما هو موقفك انت ، لقد سمعت رسالة الخلاص ، وتعرفين ان الخلاص لن يكون بالاعمال ، ولكن الخلاص دائما وابدا هو برحمة الله ومغفرته .

ولكن هل الله ظالم ، فيرحم البريء والمذنب معا ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ليس هكذا

الرحمة تكون لمن يستحق الرحمة




			والكتاب المقدس هو الذي قال ان الله حدد مسبقا ، وقبل ان يخطيء الانسان الاول ( آدم ) ان اجرة الخطية هي موت .

ماذا ستقولين عن قاضي يضع قانونا لمعاقبة المخطيء ، ثم يكون هو اول من يخرق هذا القانون لان المخالف قريبه او معرفته ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ولمَ خرق القوانين ان كان القانون عادلا؟؟؟؟؟



			وربنا يعمل حتى الآن ، فينير عقول واذهان ، ليرجعوا من فخ ابليس الذي اقتنصهم الى هلاك ابدي لا محالة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعم الله يهدي من يشاء 

ويختلف من هو الذي اقتنصه ابليس حسب فعل هذا الانسان والتزامه بالتعاليم الربانية




			الرب حنّان ورحيم ، ويحب الخطاة ، رغم انه يكره الخطية ، فادعيه واسأليه ، هو موجود ، ويجيب دعوة الداعي اذا دعاه بالايمان والخضوع والطاعة لما يعلنه لنا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كل بني آدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون

عسى الله أن يجعلنا من التوابين والمتطهرين والمستغفرين


هدانا الله واياكم أجمعين لما يحب ويرضى

أمين يا رب العالمين*


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

اختي الفاضلة رؤية 

سلام ونعمة 



> *الرحمة تكون لمن يستحق الرحمة*





كلام جميل ، ولكنه عام 
فمن هو الذي يستحق الرحمة ؟؟
اليس من يؤمن في ان هناك من دفع ثمن خطاياه

يا اختي الفاضلة ، هنا موقع الاختلاف الكبير بيننا 
فنحن نقول ان لكل خطية ثمن ، وانت تقولين ان الغفران يكون بتجاهل ثمن الخطية ، وهذا هو انتفاء العدالة الذي نقصده .

*



ولمَ خرق القوانين ان كان القانون عادلا؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

ومن الذي حكم بعدالة القانون او عدم عدالته؟؟
انت أو انا ؟؟
واذا كانت القوانين الارضية كلها عادلة في نظرك ، فلماذا نجد دائما من يكسرها ؟؟؟
هل هذا دليل على ان القوانين الارضية غير عادلة لان هناك من يكسرها ويخرقها ؟؟
لماذا يضعون اشارات المرور في الشوارع ؟؟ هل هي غير عادلة حتى ان هناك من يكسرها ويخرقها 
سواء بقصد او بغير قصد ؟؟؟




يا اختي الفاضلة :

ان الله هو من سن القانون ، فاذا قلنا ان القانون ظالم ، فهذا اتهام الى الله انه ظالم .

انا عن نفسي ارى ان القانون عادل ومنطقي وطبيعي 

اجرة الخطية هي موت ، معناها = انفصال الانسان (روح ونفس وجسد) عن مصدر الحياة ، فاذا عصى الانسان وصايا الله ، فهذه خطية موجهة الى ذات الله ، من قائل الوصية ؟؟ هو الله ، كسر الوصية احتقار لذات الله ، مشّرع الوصية ذاته .

ارجو ان تنتبهي معي لهذا المثال الصغير :
وارجو ان تنظري اليه في صورة المثال للتشبيه فقط ، فلا تحاسبيني على المثال ولكن على المنطق والفكرة فيه .

اذا كان آب لديه طفل صغير ، ويحب لعب الكرة ، فقال له ابوه، اذا اردت ان تلعب الكرة فيجب ان يكون هذا في الحديقة الخارجية ، لا تلعب الكرة داخل المنزل ، والا عليك ان تصلح ما افسدته بلعبك .

فقام الولد الصغير بلعب الكرة في المنزل وكسر المصباح .

الآن الطفل الصغير بالقطع ليس لديه ثمن المصباح ، ماذا يفعل ؟؟

نحن هنا سوف نتفق : 

يذهب الطفل باكيا الى ابوه ويطلب العفو والمغفرة عن غلطته .

ولكن سوف نختلف قليلا عن ما يفعله الآب :

بحسب الفكر الاسلامي فأن الاب سوف يقوم بمسامحة الابن لانه غفور رحيم .

بحسب الفكر المسيحي فأن الاب سوف يتكلم مع ابنه ويسأله ، الم اقل لك لا تلعب الكرة داخل المنزل ؟؟ الم اقل لك انك يجب ان تصلح ما اخربته ؟؟ الان انت كسرت المصباح ، ولكني اعلم انه ليس لديك ثمن شراء مصباح آخر ، سوف اسامحك ،ولكن عليك ان تعرف انني انا سوف اقوم بشراء مصباح آخر .


هذا تماما الفرق بين مفهوم الغفران في المسيحية .
انت تقولين ان القانون ظالم ، فاي ظلم في قانون يقول ان من كسر شيئا او اخربه عليه باعادته الى ماكان عليه ؟؟

اجرة الخطية هي موت ، اي انفصال الانسان عن الله ، وهذا هو الموت .

اعادة هذا الانفصال الى ماكان عليه ليس بمقدور الانسان ، ولكنه في مقدور الله فقط .

ولذلك تجسد الله ودفع الثمن عن الانسان . لانه الوحيد القادر ان يدفع الثمن ، ان يموت ولا يكون للموت سلطان عليه .

ان قصة المسيح لا تنتهي بالصليب ، بل تنتهي بالقيامة المجيدة .

اختي الفاضلة :

نحن متفقون على ان الله محب وغفور ورحيم 
ولكن نختلف في مفهوم عدالة الله ، هذا الموضوع مشوش ومشوه في الفكر الاسلامي . 

فالمسلم يقول انه سوف يدخل الجنة برحمة الله ، وليس بالاعمال، ولكنه يلهث وراء الاعمال ، لانه يقول انها سوف تدخله الجنة ( لان الاعمال يذهبن السيئات) !!!!

اذا كان ايمانك بكلامك صحيحا ، فلماذا لا ارى الثقة في كلامك انك سوف تدخلين الجنة برحمة الله ؟؟؟ 

لماذا لم تكن هذه الثقة موجودة عند ابو بكر ، الذي قال ( لو كانت احدى قدمي في الجنة والاخرى خارجها ، ما أمنت مكر ربي) ؟؟

لماذا قال نبي الاسلام ( والله اني رسول الله ولا اعلم ماذا سوف يفعل بي ) ؟؟؟

لماذا يقول القرآن (ان منكم الا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ) ؟؟

اين الرحمة واين دخول الجنة في الفكر الاسلامي ؟؟؟

بحسب الفكر الاسلامي ، اذا كان آدم اخطأ وطرده الله من الجنة ، ثم تلقى كلمات وتاب عليه ، بمفهومكم انه غفر له ، فلماذا لم يعد الى الجنة مرة اخرى ؟؟؟

بحسب الفكر الاسلامي : اذا كان آدم اخطأ وطرده الله من الجنة ، فلماذا اولد انا مطرودا من الجنة ؟؟ لماذا لم يدخلني انا الجنة ويكتفي بطرد آدم ؟؟

كل هذه المشاكل والاسئلة ليس لديها رد واضح في الفكر الاسلامي، قد تجدين اجابة احداها تقنعك كمسلم عند احد المفسرين ولكن بالتأكيد سوف تجدي مفسر آخر يرمي كل هذا عرض الحائط ويقول تفسيرا آخر لن يريحك .

اما بالنسبة للفكر المسيحي فالموضوع منطقي وسلسل ( على الاقل بالنسبة لي ) 

الله عادل وقدوس ومحب ورحيم 
كل هذه الصفات لا تتعارض في الصليب ، بل تجتمع وتلتقي في تناسق فريد .

رأينا القانون ، ورأينا العدل ، ورأينا المحبة 


اذا رجعنا الى المثل الذي نقوله ، ان هناك المجرم الذي كسر القانون الذي لا يستطيع ان يدفع ثمنه ، فاذا تقدم المحب الكريم دفعه بدلا عنه ، فاذا آمن المجرم بهذا خرج حرا طليقا ، واذا لم يصدق وظل ينتظر ان يدفع هو ثمن الجريمة ، او ظل يناقض عدالة القاضي او القضية ، فهو خلف القضبان .

الموضوع هو الايمان بما يقوله الله . وقد سبق وقلت ان هذا متفق عليه بين 40 كاتب للوحي المقدس على مدار 1500 سنة في كتاب واحد .

المختلف عن هذا هو كاتب واحد ، كتب كتابا واحدا في 20 سنة .

ربنا معاك


----------



## رؤية (21 أغسطس 2008)

*



			يا اختي الفاضلة ، هنا موقع الاختلاف الكبير بيننا 
فنحن نقول ان لكل خطية ثمن ، وانت تقولين ان الغفران يكون بتجاهل ثمن الخطية ، وهذا هو انتفاء العدالة الذي نقصده .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومن قال انني أتجاهل ثمن الخطية
بل على العكس هناك صغائر من الذنوب وكبائر ولكل منها عقاب يناسب حجم الذنب



			ومن الذي حكم بعدالة القانون او عدم عدالته؟؟
انت أو انا ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما قصدته قولكم ان المسيح أتى لما رأى ان البشر لا يستطيعون دفع ثمن الخطية
هل يعد هذا اقرار من المسيح أن وضع ثمن للخطية أكبر مما يتحمله البشر؟؟؟
لذلك أتى ليدفع الثمن عنهم
يعني هو وضع القانون ولما لم يستطع البشر وفاء الثمن أتى هو ليدفع ثمن وضعه على البشر لعجزهم عن دفعه

لا أرى في هذا حكمة وعدل

لا تعتقد أنني أشوه صورة ربي لكني لا أعتقد أن هذا القانون صادر عن الله المحيط والعالم بطبيعة البشر حتى قبل أن يخلقهم فلن ُيفاجأ بعجز البشر حيال هكذا قانون ويحاول التملص لابقاء القانون لكن هو يدفع الثمن




			واذا كانت القوانين الارضية كلها عادلة في نظرك ، فلماذا نجد دائما من يكسرها ؟؟؟
هل هذا دليل على ان القوانين الارضية غير عادلة لان هناك من يكسرها ويخرقها ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


القوانين الأرضية غير كاملة لانها صدرت عن بشر وفي نقطة ما ستجد ثغرة ظلم فيها

يعني عدم تنفيذ قانون من قبل شخص لا يعني خطأ هذا القانون بل ما أقوله ان ظلم هذا القانون شخص بريء فأكيد يوجد خطأ بهذا القانون

القوانين الأرضية فيها عدل وممكن ان يقع منها ظلم لانها من صنع البشر

لكن قانون من الله مستحيل ان يظلمنا ان طبقناه كما أراد الله لنا




			ان الله هو من سن القانون ، فاذا قلنا ان القانون ظالم ، فهذا اتهام الى الله انه ظالم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حاشا لله أن يكون ظالما وصدقني لن يأتي يوم وأصف الله بالظلم أبدا
لكني أتساءل فقط ان وجدت قانون فيه ظلم فأقول هو ليس من عند الله




			يذهب الطفل باكيا الى ابوه ويطلب العفو والمغفرة عن غلطته .

ولكن سوف نختلف قليلا عن ما يفعله الآب :

بحسب الفكر الاسلامي فأن الاب سوف يقوم بمسامحة الابن لانه غفور رحيم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أتظن أنه ليس للمسلم عقاب حسب شرائع دينه
أرجو أن تتحرى الدقة فلا يمكننا قول تفاصيل هنا




			ان قصة المسيح لا تنتهي بالصليب ، بل تنتهي بالقيامة المجيدة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ونحن نؤمن بقدوم المجيء في آخر الزمان حيث هي من علامات الساعة




			فالمسلم يقول انه سوف يدخل الجنة برحمة الله ، وليس بالاعمال، ولكنه يلهث وراء الاعمال ، لانه يقول انها سوف تدخله الجنة ( لان الاعمال يذهبن السيئات) !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سأعطيك مقارنة ربما تصل لك من خلالها الفكرة دون التطرق للاسلاميات

شخص يفعل الخير لوجه الله يبتغي مرضاة الله من عمله ويتجنب المعاصي أيضا رغبة برضا الله عليه وباخلاص النية لله هل يستوي مع شخص

يفعل الخير ربما أكثر من الأول ويتجنب المعاصي أكثر من الأول لكنه يبتغي من هذا أن يقال عنه أنه انسان جيد أو الوصول لمنصب أو أي هدف دنيوي

كلاهما فعل الخير لكن الجزاء سيكون مختلف حسب نية قيام كل منهما بعمله

يجب ان تكون الأعمال خالصة لوجه الله

النفس أمارة بالسوء والشيطان يوسوس للانسان ليجعله يكفر بربه ان استطاع اذن نحن في حالة حرب مع الشيطان أنا عن نفسي أرجو من الله أن أكون المنتصر في نهاية المطاف وتكون الخاتمة بخير

لكن أظنك ترى بعض الناس يكون ذو سلوك جيد أمام الناس ربما يمر بمحنة أو مشكلة فتجعله يقنط من رحمة الله فيعمل الذنوب ويبتعد عن ربه ويموت على ذلك عافانا الله واياكم من سوء الخاتمة

هذا المصير مخيف جدا ونحن نجتهد لنكون بعيدين عن وسوسة الشيطان ونحاول التقرب من الله أكثر لكن يبقى الخوف من النفس الأمارة بالسوء

رحمة الله واسعة والقنوط من رحمته ذنب فان أحسنت العمل فمن رضا الله علي وان أسأت فبخطأ من نفسي

أرجو أن تكون الصورة واضحة




			بحسب الفكر الاسلامي ، اذا كان آدم اخطأ وطرده الله من الجنة ، ثم تلقى كلمات وتاب عليه ، بمفهومكم انه غفر له ، فلماذا لم يعد الى الجنة مرة اخرى ؟؟؟

بحسب الفكر الاسلامي : اذا كان آدم اخطأ وطرده الله من الجنة ، فلماذا اولد انا مطرودا من الجنة ؟؟ لماذا لم يدخلني انا الجنة ويكتفي بطرد آدم ؟؟

كل هذه المشاكل والاسئلة ليس لديها رد واضح في الفكر الاسلامي، قد تجدين اجابة احداها تقنعك كمسلم عند احد المفسرين ولكن بالتأكيد سوف تجدي مفسر آخر يرمي كل هذا عرض الحائط ويقول تفسيرا آخر لن يريحك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كنت أتمنى أن ُيسمح لي باجابتك لكني أعلم مسبقا ان أجبت ستُحذف اجابتي




			ربنا معاك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنار الله قلبك*


----------



## geegoo (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت رؤية ..


رؤية قال:


> *ما قصدته قولكم ان المسيح أتى لما رأى ان البشر لا يستطيعون دفع ثمن الخطية*
> *الله هو خالق الزمن و لذلك لا تسري عليه قوانينه ...*
> *الخطة المعدة من قبل الله ازلية ابدية ...*
> *لا يوجد منذ الخلق و حتي نهاية العالم حدث جديد امام الله او انتظار لحدث ثم القيام برد فعل ..*
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة : رؤية 

سلام ونعمة في المسيح يسوع .


اشكر الله اننا بدأنا نتفق على بعض الامور 

1- نحن الان متفقون على ان هناك اجرة وثمن للخطية ، يجب على الانسان ان يدفعه (انت مختلفة في ان لكل خطية ثمن ، فهناك خطايا يستطيع الانسان ان يدفع ثمنها ) وهذا ما سوف نبين خطأه .

2- متفقون ان قوانين الله غير ظالمة ( انت مختلفة فقط في ان القانون باعلان الكتاب المقدس في وجهة نظرك انه ظالم ) وهذا ما سوف نبينه ونستوضحه لاحقا .

نشكر الله كثيرا من اجل ما نتفق عليه ، والان نأتي لتوضيح بعض النقاط 

*



ما قصدته قولكم ان المسيح أتى لما رأى ان البشر لا يستطيعون دفع ثمن الخطية
هل يعد هذا اقرار من المسيح أن وضع ثمن للخطية أكبر مما يتحمله البشر؟؟؟
لذلك أتى ليدفع الثمن عنهم
يعني هو وضع القانون ولما لم يستطع البشر وفاء الثمن أتى هو ليدفع ثمن وضعه على البشر لعجزهم عن دفعه

لا أرى في هذا حكمة وعدل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

اسمحي لي اولا يا اختي الكريمة ، 

انت الان تضعين كلاما على افواهنا لم نقله ، فهل قلنا ان المسيح اتى لما رأي أن الثمن كان فادحا علينا ؟؟؟

على العكس ، الكتاب المقدس يرد على هذه بمنتهى الصراحة ، ان خطة الفداء كانت معروفة امام الله قبل خلق آدم وقبل تأسيس العالم كله :

(عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء 19 بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم  المسيح 20 معروفا سابقا قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم.)
(1 بطرس 1: 18 - 20) 

وايضا يقول :

(مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح 4 كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة 5 اذ سبق فعيّننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته)
(افسس 1: 3 - 5)

اذا عندما وضع الله القانون وضعه بحكمة ، فهو يعرف سابقا قدرة الانسان ، ولم تكن خطية آدم مفاجأة بالنسبة لله - حاشا - بل كل شيء مكشوف امامه ، فهو الله وليس آخر ، وكما قال الكتاب المقدس 

(اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله وليس آخر.الاله وليس مثلي. 10 مخبر منذ البدء بالاخير ومنذ القديم بما لم يفعل قائلا رأيي يقوم وافعل كل مسرتي)
(اشعياء 46: 9 - 10) 





> *القوانين الأرضية فيها عدل وممكن ان يقع منها ظلم لانها من صنع البشر
> 
> لكن قانون من الله مستحيل ان يظلمنا ان طبقناه كما أراد الله لنا
> *





حسنا يا اختي الفاضلة : 

نتفق ان قوانين الله مستحيل ان تكون ظالمة .

فما هو الظلم في رأيك في هذا القانون :

( وأخذ الرب الاله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها. 16 واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا. 17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.)

(تكوين 2: 15 - 17) 

والآن حتى نفهم هذا القانون فهو ببساطة يقول :

(وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة)
(تكوين2: 7) 
 
كل الخليقة حدثت بكلمة الله ( كن ) ولكن الوحيد من المخلوقات كلها الذي يتمتع بنفخه روح الله هو آدم (ابو الانسانية ) ، ولكي يتمتع آدم بالحياة ، كان يجب ان يبقى متصلا بمصدر الحياة ( الله ) ، ولكن قانون الله هو ، اذا اردت ان تستمر في العلاقة فعنوانها ودليلها هو الطاعة ، لا تأكل من الشجرة ، ويوم تأكل منها ، فهذا اعلان العصيان ، سوف تنفصل عن الله مصدر الحياة ( موتا تموت ) .

ولهذا فعندما اكل آدم بالفعل يومها ، مات روحيا ، بالطرد من محضر والشركة مع الله .

هل هذا القانون ظالم في نظرك ؟؟؟

********

الآن : رأينا عدل الله ، ولكن محبته تقول انه سوف يدفع ثمن الخطية بنفسه ، ذلك ان الانسان لا يستطيع ان يدفع ثمن الخطية الفادح ( الموت) .
وهذا يقودنا الى الرد على النقطة الثانية في كلامك 


*******

*



ومن قال انني أتجاهل ثمن الخطية
بل على العكس هناك صغائر من الذنوب وكبائر ولكل منها عقاب يناسب حجم الذنب


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


هنا نختلف وبشدة في مفهوم الخطية .
فليس هناك شيء اسمه خطية صغيرة وخطية كبيرة 
الخطية بتعريف الكتاب ( هي التعدي ، او كسر الوصية ) مهما كانت صغيرة او كبرة ، فهي خطية ، ولها نفس العقاب .
هل هذا ظلم ؟؟؟

وصايا الله بحسب المفهوم المسيحي هو مثل ( سلسلة او عقد ) اذا  انكسرت واحدة ، او انفصمت ، فقد انكسر العقد باكمله .

( لان من حفظ كل الناموس وانما عثر في واحدة فقد صار مجرما في الكل 11 لان الذي قال لا تزن قال ايضا لا تقتل.فان لم تزن ولكن قتلت فقد صرت متعديا الناموس.)
(يعقوب 2: 10 - 11) 

الخطية بالمفهوم المسيحي ، هي تعدي على ذات الله مصدر الوصية و قائلها وشارعها :

( كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي ايضا.والخطية هي التعدي.)
(1 يوحنا 3: 4) 

هل في هذا ظلم ؟؟

مثال للتوضيح لابد منه :

افرضي ان انسانا قرر ان يشتري عمود اشارة مرور على حسابه الخاص ووضعه على ناصية الشارع ، هل اذا كسرت الاشارة تحسب مخالفة ؟؟ بالطبع لا 

ولكن عمود الاشارة الحقيقي الذي وضعته الدولة اذا كسرت الاشارة فيه تحسب مخالفة ، اليس كذلك ؟؟

من اين اكتسب عمود الاشارة قوته ؟؟؟

اليس من المشّرع ؟؟؟

كسر الاشارة لعمود الاشارة الخاص بجاري ليس فيه اهانة للدولة ، ولكن كسر الاشارة في الميدان العام والذي وضعته الدولة يعتبر اهانة للدولة ، ولهذا تأتي المخالفة .

هذا تماما ما يحدث بالنسبة لقوانين الله ، كسر وصايا الله هي تعدي عى ذات الله ، لانها احتقار لمشرعها ومصدرها . 

مثلا : اذا قال الله لا تسرق وانا سرقت ، يمكن للدولة ان لا تحاسبني اذا سرقت انسان بسيط ينام على الرصيف وليس له قوة ، ولكنها ستحاسبني بمنتهى القسوة اذا كانت السرقة ضد احد المشاهير ، من الممثلين او اعضاء مجلس الشعب مثلا .

لماذا ؟؟ اليست هذه سرقة وتلك سرقة ؟؟
نعم ، ولكن الفارق ، فيمن تمت هذه السرقة . 

اما بالنسبة لقانون الله ، فلا فرق بين ان تسرقي انسان غنيا او فقير ا ، شهيرا او غير شهير ، لان السرقة هي كسر لوصية الله نفسه ، وكما قلت لك ، ليس هناك خطية كبيرة وصغيرة ، لان كسر الوصية هي اهانة الله ذاته ، وليس في ذلك الامر ، اهانة صغيرة او كبيرة ، هي اهانة الله فقط .

************

ولهذا فاجرة الخطية هي الموت .

هل هناك انسان يستطيع ان يقول انه لم يخطيء ولو خطية واحدة في حياته ، فاذا لم يفعلها بيده او بعينه ، الم يفكر في ان يفعلها بقلبه ؟؟؟

يقول الكتاب المقدس ( الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله )(روميه 3: 23) 

ونحن كخطاة ، لا نستطيع ان نصلح ما افسدنا بالخطية ، اذا اول عقاب للخطية هو الطرد من محضر الله ( الموت الروحي ) فكيف نتصالح مع الله ونحن امواتا بالخطايا والذنوب ؟؟  ونحن مطرودون من محضر الله القدوس ؟؟

ليس هناك سوى حل واحد ، هل تعرفين ما هو ؟؟؟


----------



## رؤية (22 أغسطس 2008)

*الى 
geegoo



			لا يوجد منذ الخلق و حتي نهاية العالم حدث جديد امام الله او انتظار لحدث ثم القيام برد فعل ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حسب قولكم ان يسوع وضع قانون عقاب الخطية الموت

لما رأى الانسان لا يستطيع دفع ثمن الخطية بالموت جاء ليدفع هو الثمن

يبدو لي هذا الامر وكأنه تفاجأ بعجز الانسان عن دفع ثمن الخطية وبما انه لا يمكن التراجع عن القانون جاء هو ليدفع الثمن




			قانون العقوبات في معظم دول العالم يقضي باعدام القاتل ..
فهل رأيت جريمة القتل توقفت ؟؟
الله ذاته قال لادم انه عند كسر الوصية .. " موتا تموت " ..
و مع ذلك اختار ادم كسر الوصية ..
كما يختار بعض البشر حتي الان قتل اخرين مع علمهم بالعقوبة ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماذا لو سب شخص شخصا آخر
الشتم ذنب وله عقاب لكن هل يستحق ان يعاقب بالموت عليه؟؟؟؟؟



			ارجو ان تتنبهي اكثر من ذلك حين تتكلمي عن الله حتي لو في اطار مسيحي ..
عموما الله لا يحاول شيئا ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حبذا لو قرأت الجملة بأكملها فأنا لم أنسب الى التملص بل قلت




			والعالم بطبيعة البشر حتى قبل أن يخلقهم فلن ُيفاجأ بعجز البشر حيال هكذا قانون ويحاول التملص لابقاء القانون لكن هو يدفع الثمن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قلت لن يفاجأ وبالتالي لن يتملص




			و وضوح الوصية لا يمنحهم اي فرصة ...
و المثال المضروب للطفل و الاب ... لا يستلزم ان كل الاطفال سيخالفوا ابيهم ..
و لكن يستلزم ان يتم دفع ثمن المعصية ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ثمن كل الخطايا واحد هو الموت

اظن بعض الذنوب لا تستحق هذا العقاب فهو باهظ بالنسبة لها




			اين الظلم هنا ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

استنكر ان كل الذنوب لها نفس العقاب هو الموت

أعلم ان الله عظيم ولا يجب ان نعصيه لا بصغائر الذنوب ولا كبائرها
لكن نفس الانسان أمارة بالسوء ولا يوجد انسان لا يخطئ هل كل خطأ نخطئه يستحق الموت

كم مرة نكون قد متنا قبل ان نموت




			ثانية ... ما هو مفهومك للظلم ؟؟؟؟
وصية واضحة ... و مخالفتها لها عقوبة واضحة ... و لا يوجد اي مبرر للمخالفة ...
فأين الظلم في تطبيق العقوبة ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أدري ان مخالفتنا لأوامر الله هو عصيان له أو ارتكابنا لنواهيه يعد معصية لكن رغم ذلك هل توقفنا عن اقتراف الذنوب
لا
نحاول ان لا نعصي الله
لكن هل نطبق هذا مئة بالمئة
لا
كل بني آدم خطاء
هل أستحق ان لم أعصِ الله لسنين وفي لحظة ضعف فعلت ذنب كالكذب مثلا هل أستحق عليه الموت والبعد عن الله
هل ان تبت عنه واستغفرت الله هل هذا لا يكفي*


----------



## رؤية (22 أغسطس 2008)

*الى  new_man 




			سلام ونعمة في المسيح يسوع .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وعليكم السلام



			انت الان تضعين كلاما على افواهنا لم نقله ، فهل قلنا ان المسيح اتى لما رأي أن الثمن كان فادحا علينا ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ألم تقل الآن




			ذلك ان الانسان لا يستطيع ان يدفع ثمن الخطية الفادح ( الموت) .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طالما الثمن فادح اذن لماذا لم يكون العقاب بشكل يستطيع الانسان ان يدفع الثمن ويعود كما كان ويغفر الله له ذنوبه



			فما هو الظلم في رأيك في هذا القانون :

( وأخذ الرب الاله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها. 16 واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا. 17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.)

(تكوين 2: 15 - 17)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

موتا تموت

أعلم ان آدم عليه السلام عصى الله بأكله من الشجرة المحرمة والله لا يظلم أحدا حيث بين له العقوبة ان عصاه

لكن حسب كتابك الثمن باهظ

لا تظن اني اقلل من عظمة الله لا أبدا
فخالقنا ابدا لا يستحق ان نعصيه
ولكني واثقة برحمته
عندما يعاقب يضع الرحمة في العقاب



			هنا نختلف وبشدة في مفهوم الخطية .
فليس هناك شيء اسمه خطية صغيرة وخطية كبيرة 
الخطية بتعريف الكتاب ( هي التعدي ، او كسر الوصية ) مهما كانت صغيرة او كبرة ، فهي خطية ، ولها نفس العقاب .
هل هذا ظلم ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مثلا لو استغبت انسان ما اكون قد ارتكبت خطية طبعا أكيد أخطأت بحق الله
لكن هل عقابي سيكون مساويا لشخص قتل هذا الانسان او سرقه
أرى من الظلم ان يكون العقاب واحد لجميع الذنوب



			افرضي ان انسانا قرر ان يشتري عمود اشارة مرور على حسابه الخاص ووضعه على ناصية الشارع ، هل اذا كسرت الاشارة تحسب مخالفة ؟؟ بالطبع لا 

ولكن عمود الاشارة الحقيقي الذي وضعته الدولة اذا كسرت الاشارة فيه تحسب مخالفة ، اليس كذلك ؟؟

من اين اكتسب عمود الاشارة قوته ؟؟؟

اليس من المشّرع ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بصراحة لا أعرف كثيرا بقوانين السير

لكن القانون كما قلت يكتسب قوته من المشرع
فكيف ان كان هذا المشرع هو الله



			اما بالنسبة لقانون الله ، فلا فرق بين ان تسرقي انسان غنيا او فقير ا ، شهيرا او غير شهير ، لان السرقة هي كسر لوصية الله نفسه ، وكما قلت لك ، ليس هناك خطية كبيرة وصغيرة ، لان كسر الوصية هي اهانة الله ذاته ، وليس في ذلك الامر ، اهانة صغيرة او كبيرة ، هي اهانة الله فقط .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا صحيح واتفق معك ان الله عادل لا يفرق بين البشر فهو خالقهم

انت هنا قارنت بين السرقة من شخص فقير او سرقة من شخص غني
كلها سرقة والمفروض لها نفس العقاب

ما أختلف معك فيه عقوبة السرقة مقارنة بعقوبة الشتم او الكذب او الغيبة او القتل او الزنا

هل كلها لها نفس العقوبة وهي الموت

القانون الوضعي البشري اذن اكثر رحمة حيث ميز عقوبة السارق عن عقوبة القاتل عن عقوبة الزاني

حاشا لله ان يكون ظالما او ان يسبقه احد خلقه في عدله ورحمته




			فكيف نتصالح مع الله ونحن امواتا بالخطايا والذنوب ؟؟ ونحن مطرودون من محضر الله القدوس ؟؟

ليس هناك سوى حل واحد ، هل تعرفين ما هو ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا علينا التوبة عن الذنب والعزم على عدم الرجوع له وكثرة الاستغفار ليسامحنا الله

ثانيا هذا الذنب ان كان فيه اعتداء على حق من حقوق البشر فعلينا اصلاح هذا وطلب السماح ممن اخطأنا بحقهم

حسب شريعتي بعض الذنوب تستوجب اقامة الحدود والقصاص

ان كان هذا الذنب منها فعلينا اذن الاعتراف بهذا الذنب لجهة القضاء ليتم فينا حكم الله*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة رؤية 

سلام ونعمة 

انا سعيد جدا بالتقدم الهائل في كم المتفق عليه حتى الآن بيننا في الكلام .

احب ان اؤكد مرة اخرى ، نحن متفقون على ان الخطية لها اجرة وثمن ينبغي ان يدفعه الانسان ، ومتفقون على ان الله محب للانسان ورحيم ويريد ان يقبل الانسان مرة اخرى الى محضره القدوس . 

مختلفون فقط في قياسك لشدة وقسوة ثمن الخطية الذي هو الموت .

باقي بعض الجزئيات ، وسترين بعدها ان الكتاب المقدس صادق في كل ما قاله عن الله وعن الخطية واجرتها .




> طالما الثمن فادح اذن لماذا لم يكون العقاب بشكل يستطيع الانسان ان يدفع الثمن ويعود كما كان ويغفر الله له ذنوبه




دعيني اسايرك في فرضيتك :

ولنتكلم عن عن خطية آدم بالمعصية وكسر وصية الله الوحيدة بالاكل من الشجرة .

قال الله لآدم ( يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت ) وآدم اكل من الشجرة وعاش بعدها عدة مئات من السنين ، اذا هل كان الله كاذبا في قوله ( يوم تأكل ) ؟؟؟

بالطبع لا : الموت هنا هو الانفصال عن الله مصدر الحياة ، فمات آدم فعلا يوم اكل من الشجرة ، طرده الله من محضره ( الجنة ) و مات آدم روحيا بالانفصال عن الله ، واستتبع هذا انه فقد سلطانه الذي اعطاه له الله ،مثلا  فبعد ان كان له سلطان خلافة الله على الحيوانات ، كانت الحيوانات تراه فتهابه ، اصبح كل حيوان يجتريء على الانسان .

اذا الله القدوس لا يعايش ولا يتهاون مع الخطية ، كل من يفعل الخطية ينفصل عن الله مصدر الحياة ( يموت ) ، اجرة الخطية هي موت .


الان : فرضيتك ان العقوبة (ثمن الخطية ) كانت يجب ان تكون شيئا يستطيع الانسان ان يدفعه؟؟ 

في رأيك والانسان الان منفصل عن الله بالخطية ، مطرود من محضر الله ، كيف يستطيع ان يدخل الى محضر الله لكي يدفع اجرة الخطية ؟؟ 

اذا كانت اجرة الخطية هي انه مطرود ، فكيف يسترجع مكانته الى محضر الله ؟؟؟

دعيني اجيبك عن فرضية اجابتك الاولى ( لكي نكسب بعض الوقت بدلا من انتظار ردك ) 

اذا قلتي ان يتوب ويستغفر الله ، فاذا غفر الله له انتفى العدل 

مثال : سبب بلاوي الشرق الاوسط والبلاد العربية هي انه اذا اخطأ الشريف تركوه واذا اخطأ الفقير اقاموا عليه الحد . 
او بمعنى آخر ، اذ كانت الدولة تضع قانون للمرور ، فاذا اخطأ ابن الرئيس وعفا عنه الرئيس بدون دفع العقوبة ، فانه رئيس محب لابنه ولكنه ظالم وفاسد . ، ولكن اذا حكم على ابنه بالعقوبة ، ثم دفع هو ثمنها كان رئيسا عادلا وفي نفس الوقت محبا لابنه .

وبداية ، فان الفكر الاسلامي لم يحل هذه القضية ، فآدم لم يرجع الى الجنة مرة اخرى ؟؟

والآن بحسب فكرك الذي يرفض قبول عدالة الله في الحكم على الخطية بان مرتكبها (موتا يموت) بمعنى انفصلت روحه  عن الله مصدر الحياة ، وحيث ان الانسان هو نفس وروح وجسد ، فانه قد اختل كيانيا وذاتيا ،وهذا يستتبعه الموت الجسدي ( انفصال الروح عن الجسد ) .

مرة اخرى :

اذا كان آدم اخطأ ، فثمن الخطية هو اموت ، او بمعنى آخر الحكم على آدم بالطرد من محضر الله القدوس ، والانفصال عن الله مصدر الحياة .

هذا الثمن لا يمكن ان يدفعه الانسان ، يحتاج الانسان الى وسيط يدخل الى محضر الله القدوس ليدفع ثمن الخطية ، هذا الانسان ينبغي ان يكون لم يخطيء ، بلا خطية ، لم يفعل خطية . 

واترك لك الدور في الرد 

هل لديك فكرة عن ماذا يمكن ان يكون ثمن الخطية المقبول بالنسبة لك فلا يكون ظالما ، ويستطيع الانسان ان يفعله ؟؟

بدون ان نسلب من الله قداسته او عدالته او رحمته .

وشكرا لامتاعك لنا بالحوار


----------



## رؤية (22 أغسطس 2008)

*



			اذا قلتي ان يتوب ويستغفر الله ، فاذا غفر الله له انتفى العدل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا انتفى العدل؟؟؟
التوبة عن الذنب ليست كلمة يقولها اللسان ولا تظهر بشكل واقع على الانسان
يوجد حقوق للبشر يجب ان ترد كجزء من التوبة

يوجد حقوق لله ان كان الذنب يستحق اقامة الحد يجب ان يقام الحد

والأهم من هذا كله هو شعور الانسان بأنه أخطأ في حق ربه فشعر بالندم وعزم على عدم العودة الى الذنب مرة اخرى وقرر تطهير نفسه باقامة حكم الله عليه

وضح لي اين انعدم العدل




			وبداية ، فان الفكر الاسلامي لم يحل هذه القضية ، فآدم لم يرجع الى الجنة مرة اخرى ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


آدم عليه السلام تاب عن ذنبه واستغفر الله ولجأ اليه فتاب الله عليه وانتهى امر المعصية والغفران

بقاء آدم على الأرض ليس جزءا من العقاب بل لأن الله أراد أن يستخلفه في الأرض ليكون منه نسل ويأتي بشر مثلي ومثلك يخطئون ويتوبون الى الله ويتيقنوا ان لا ملجأ من الله الا اليه




			هذا الثمن لا يمكن ان يدفعه الانسان ، يحتاج الانسان الى وسيط يدخل الى محضر الله القدوس ليدفع ثمن الخطية ، هذا الانسان ينبغي ان يكون لم يخطيء ، بلا خطية ، لم يفعل خطية .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تقصد الدم؟؟؟؟
والموت معذبا؟؟؟
وخروج الروح منه بصعوبة؟؟؟؟



			هل لديك فكرة عن ماذا يمكن ان يكون ثمن الخطية المقبول بالنسبة لك فلا يكون ظالما ، ويستطيع الانسان ان يفعله ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أجل أحب الهي حسب عقيدتي الذي ان أخطأت والتجأت اليه يسامحني
لكن هذا لا يجعل لدي الرغبة في أن أكثر من الذنوب لأن كثرة الذنوب تميت القلب فلا يعود الانسان يشعر بالاطمئنان والراحة في حياته وسيلقى العقاب بعد مماته

لا تظن أن أي ذنب نرتكبه ونقول بلساننا أننا تبنا ينتهي الذنب أبدا

بامكانك طرح ذنب كمثال لنرى كيف يمكن أن نتوب عنه حسب عقيدتك وعقيدتي




			وشكرا لامتاعك لنا بالحوار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لك أنت قلما أجد شخصا يحاورني بهذا الهدوء*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة رؤية 

سلام ونعمة 



> *لماذا انتفى العدل؟؟؟
> التوبة عن الذنب ليست كلمة يقولها اللسان ولا تظهر بشكل واقع على الانسان
> يوجد حقوق للبشر يجب ان ترد كجزء من التوبة
> 
> ...





حسنا اختي الفاضلة سأوضح لك ، اذا تم الغفران للمذنب بدون ان يدفع هو او من ينوب عنه اجرة الخطية ( العقوبة المقررة سلفا) بموجب القانون ، فقد انعدم وانتفى العدل 


مثلا : القانون يقول ان عقوبة القاتل هي الاعدام.
ما رأيك في توبة وندم القاتل واقسامه مائة يمين انه لن يكررها وانه سوف يعيش حياة صالحة  ، ويبني مستشفي لانقاذ المرضى من الموت ، هل هذه التوبة كافية لكي يعفيه القاضي من العقوبة ?

فاذا فعلها هل  و قاضي عادل ام انتفت عنه  صفة العدل ? 

اتوقف لتلقي الجواب قبل استكمال تطبيق هذا المفهوم على ما حدث لآدم والبشرية من ذريته

ربنا يبارك فكرك وحياتك


----------



## رؤية (22 أغسطس 2008)

*



			سلام ونعمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وعليكم السلام



			اذا تم الغفران للمذنب بدون ان يدفع هو او من ينوب عنه اجرة الخطية ( العقوبة المقررة سلفا) بموجب القانون ، فقد انعدم وانتفى العدل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا قلت يتوجب عليه دفع ثمن الخطية ويجب ان يكون ثمنها ضمن طاقته وقدرته ومناسب لحجم خطيته




			القانون يقول ان عقوبة القاتل هي الاعدام.
ما رأيك في توبة وندم القاتل واقسامه مائة يمين انه لن يكررها وانه سوف يعيش حياة صالحة ، ويبني مستشفي لانقاذ المرضى من الموت ، هل هذه التوبة كافية لكي يعفيه القاضي من العقوبة ?
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا طبعا
فهو قد أخطأ خطأ كبير
في حق الله بارتكابه ما نهاه الله عنه
في حق العباد بقتله نفس حرمها الله
وفي حق نفسه بسفكه دم بريء

التوبة هنا لا تكفيه



			فاذا فعلها هل و قاضي عادل ام انتفت عنه صفة العدل ?
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم أفهم السؤال

ان كان قصدك ان القاضي عفا عنه فهو يكون غير عادل وعفوه لا يصح حيث ليس من حقه العفو وحق من قتل بقي معلقا*


----------



## fredyyy (22 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *اظن بعض الذنوب لا تستحق هذا العقاب فهو باهظ بالنسبة لها*


 
*الانسان المذنب ليس له أن ُيشرع ... فواضع القوانين هو الله*



رؤية قال:


> *ان مخالفتنا لأوامر الله هو عصيان له أو ارتكابنا لنواهيه يعد معصية ......*


 

*نعم العصيان هو أساس كل خطية (فالوصية تقول لا تفعل ... والانسان يفعل)*

*هذا هو ملخَّص القضية*



رؤية قال:


> *هل أستحق ان لم أعصِ الله لسنين وفي لحظة ضعف فعلت ذنب كالكذب مثلا هل أستحق عليه الموت والبعد عن الله*
> *هل ان تبت عنه واستغفرت الله هل هذا لا يكفي*


 

*الميت لا يُثمر للحياة *

*الغير ثابت في المسيح لايمكن أن يعمل الصالحات أو يُثمر للحياة لأنه بعيد عن مصدر الحياة*

*فالميت (من ليس له المسيح) لا يقدر أن يعمل أعمال الأحياء *

يوحنا 15 : 4 ا
*إثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ*. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. 

*الصلاح لا يأتي من غير الصالحين ... ففاقد الشئ لا يعطيه*



رؤية قال:


> *حسب قولكم ان يسوع وضع قانون عقاب الخطية الموت*
> *لما رأى الانسان لا يستطيع دفع ثمن الخطية بالموت جاء ليدفع هو الثمن*


 

*إن كنت لا تريد أن تقبل الله في عدله ورأيتك ُتبدي حبك في تغيير قانون الله *

*فإليك باب آخر للدخول الى رحمة الله التي لا يستحقها أي انسان*

*متى : 23*
1 وَجَعَلَ يَسُوعُ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ قَائِلاً: 
2 «يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ *إِنْسَاناً مَلِكاً صَنَعَ عُرْساً لاِبْنِهِ* 
3 وَأَرْسَلَ عَبِيدَهُ لِيَدْعُوا الْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ *فَلَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَأْتُوا*.
4 فَأَرْسَلَ أَيْضاً عَبِيداً آخَرِينَ قَائِلاً: قُولُوا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: هُوَذَا غَدَائِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ. ثِيرَانِي وَمُسَمَّنَاتِي قَدْ ذُبِحَتْ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُعَدٌّ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَى الْعُرْسِ! 
5 وَلَكِنَّهُمْ *تَهَاوَنُوا* وَمَضَوْا وَاحِدٌ إِلَى حَقْلِهِ وَآخَرُ إِلَى تِجَارَتِهِ 
6 وَالْبَاقُونَ أَمْسَكُوا عَبِيدَهُ وَشَتَمُوهُمْ *وَقَتَلُوهُمْ*. 
7 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْمَلِكُ غَضِبَ وَأَرْسَلَ جُنُودَهُ *وَأَهْلَكَ* أُولَئِكَ الْقَاتِلِينَ وَأَحْرَقَ مَدِينَتَهُمْ. 
8 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَمَّا الْعُرْسُ فَمُسْتَعَدٌّ وَأَمَّا الْمَدْعُوُّونَ فَلَمْ يَكُونُوا مُسْتَحِقِّينَ. 
9 فَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَفَارِقِ الطُّرُقِ *وَكُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ فَادْعُوهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. 
*10 فَخَرَجَ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ إِلَى الطُّرُقِ وَجَمَعُوا كُلَّ الَّذِينَ وَجَدُوهُمْ أَشْرَاراً وَصَالِحِينَ. *فَامْتَلأ الْعُرْسُ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ*. 
11 فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَلِكُ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ رَأَى هُنَاكَ *إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَكُنْ لاَبِساً لِبَاسَ الْعُرْسِ. 
*12 فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا صَاحِبُ كَيْفَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى هُنَا وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ لِبَاسُ الْعُرْسِ؟ فَسَكَتَ. 
13 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: ارْبُطُوا رِجْلَيْهِ وَيَدَيْهِ وَخُذُوهُ *وَاطْرَحُوهُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ.* هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ.


*دعوة للفرح *
*دعوة الى العرس *
*دعوة للتمتع بالملك وطعامه *

*فقط يجب أن *
*لا تتهاون بالدعوة الملكية *
*ولا ترفض دعوته المجانية*
*وكن راضياً بالملابس الملوكية *

إشعياء 61 : 10 
فَرَحاً أَفْرَحُ بِالرَّبِّ. تَبْتَهِجُ نَفْسِي بِإِلَهِي لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَلْبَسَنِي *ثِيَابَ الْخَلاَصِ. كَسَانِي رِدَاءَ الْبِرِّ* مِثْلَ عَرِيسٍ يَتَزَيَّنُ بِعِمَامَةٍ وَمِثْلَ عَرُوسٍ تَتَزَيَّنُ بِحُلِيِّهَا. 

*لتحظى برضى الله الملك العظيم وتفهم أفكارة*


----------



## رؤية (22 أغسطس 2008)

*



			الانسان المذنب ليس له أن ُيشرع ... فواضع القوانين هو الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا لا أشرع لكني أحاكم القوانين بعقلي لأحدد هل هي قوانين الهية أم لا




			الميت لا يُثمر للحياة 

الغير ثابت في المسيح لايمكن أن يعمل الصالحات أو يُثمر للحياة لأنه بعيد عن مصدر الحياة

فالميت (من ليس له المسيح) لا يقدر أن يعمل أعمال الأحياء 

يوحنا 15 : 4 ا
إثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. 

الصلاح لا يأتي من غير الصالحين ... ففاقد الشئ لا يعطيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل تقصد أن غير المسيحي يكون غير صالح؟؟؟؟؟؟




			دعوة للفرح
دعوة الى العرس 
دعوة للتمتع بالملك وطعامه 

فقط يجب أن 
لا تتهاون بالدعوة الملكية 
ولا ترفض دعوته المجانية
وكن راضياً بالملابس الملوكية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مسألة العقيدة الدينية هي مسألة محورية تحدد مصير الانسان
هل تظن أن أي عاقل ممكن أن يتهاون فيها

صدقني لا أتهاون أبدا بعقيدتي*


----------



## fredyyy (22 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *أنا لا أشرع لكني أحاكم القوانين بعقلي لأحدد هل هي قوانين الهية أم لا*


 

*إطمئن الكلام الموجود في الكتاب المقدس كلام الله*

*وكلام الله لا يُمتحن ... بل يمتحن دوافع الناس *



رؤية قال:


> *هل تقصد أن غير المسيحي يكون غير صالح؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

*إجابتك صحيحة *

*لأن الغير مسيحي من أين يأتي بالصلاح *



رؤية قال:


> *مسألة العقيدة الدينية هي مسألة محورية تحدد مصير الانسان*


 

*نعم هي محورية ومصيرية *

*لذلك أمضي وقتاً مفتوحاً معك لتوضيح سبيل الخلاص الوحيد من الهلاك*



رؤية قال:


> *هل تظن أن أي عاقل ممكن أن يتهاون فيها **صدقني لا أتهاون أبدا بعقيدتي*


 

*التهاون غير مطلوب *

*لكن إتخاذ القرار الصحيح في الأمور المصيرية مهم جداً *

*فالخسارة لا ُتعوض ... فنحن نتكلم عن أغلى وأعظم مشروع يمكن أن يُنجزه الانسان*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضل : رؤية 

سلام ونعمة المسيح تنور عقلك وقلبك .



رؤية قال:


> اقتباس:
> اذا تم الغفران للمذنب بدون ان يدفع هو او من ينوب عنه اجرة الخطية ( العقوبة المقررة سلفا) بموجب القانون ، فقد انعدم وانتفى العدل
> 
> ****
> ...





اختي الفاضلة :

عندكم في القرآن ، ان القاتل يجب ان يقام عليه الحد ويقتل 
وان الزاني يجب ان يقام عليه الحد ويقتل  رجما ، والمفسد في الارض تقطع يديه ورجليه من خلاف ويصلب ، والسارق تقطع يده .

هل ترين ان هذه كلها عقوبات عادلة ؟؟؟

هل هي في مقدور الانسان ان يدفعها ؟؟؟

مثلا في عقوبة السارق : هل العدل ان يرجع المسروقات ، او ان تقطع يده ؟؟؟

في العقوبات التي يحكم فيها القرآن بالموت والقتل ، هل هي تتناسب مع الجريمة ؟؟
هل ترين ، حد قتل المرتد المسلم عقوبة عادلة ، حتى وان ارتد الى ديانة يعترف بها الاسلام انها سماوية ( مثل اليهودية او المسيحية ) ؟؟؟؟

اختي الفاضلة :  ارى ان كلامك اصبح الرفض بغير دليل او برهان ، 



القانون يقول ان عقوبة القاتل هي الاعدام.
ما رأيك في توبة وندم القاتل واقسامه مائة يمين انه لن يكررها وانه سوف يعيش حياة صالحة ، ويبني مستشفي لانقاذ المرضى من الموت ، هل هذه التوبة كافية لكي يعفيه القاضي من العقوبة ? 
****

*لا طبعا*
*فهو قد أخطأ خطأ كبير*
*في حق الله بارتكابه ما نهاه الله عنه*
*في حق العباد بقتله نفس حرمها الله*
*وفي حق نفسه بسفكه دم بريء*

*التوبة هنا لا تكفيه*

[/quote]


عظيم جدا 

اذا اتفقنا على الاقل هنا ، انك توافقين على ان عقوبة الاعدام لا ينفع معها التوبة ، لانها ضد وصية الله . 

اليس واضع القانون واحد ؟؟؟

الذي قال لا تقتل هو الذي قال لا تسرق وهو الذي قال لا تكذب 

اذا كانت التوبة لا تنفع مع كسر وصية (لاتقتل) ، فلماذا تنفع مع كسر وصية (لا تأكل من الشجرة ) ؟؟؟

ألم نتفق ان الجرم لا يقاس بفعله ، وانما يقاس فيمن توجه ضده فعل التمرد والعصيان ؟؟؟

بمعنى :

اذا وضعت انا قانونا ، (اي قانون ) وقمت انت بكسره وعصيانه ، فهل هذا يقارن بقانون وضعته الدولة وقمت انت بكسره وعصيانه ؟؟؟

هل يستوي كسر القانون في الحالين ؟؟؟

بالطبع لا ، لماذا ، لان كسر القانون الاول موجه لشخص ضعيف ليس له سلطان كحالي ، اما كسر القانون الثاني فهو موجه ضد الدولة . 

تعالي قولي لي : بالنسبة لحد السرقة في القرآن ، والذي يشترط معه قطع اليد ، هل اشترط فيه كمية السرقة قليلة او كبيرة ؟؟؟
انا اتكلم عن ماجاء في القرآن ، لان هذه المعضلة اضطرت للمفسرين ان يكتبوا تفسيرات وتبريرات ، وشروحات ، ولكن القانون في القرآن ( بكلام ونص الله بحسب ايمانكم ) لم يوضح مطلقا انه تقطع يد السارق في المبالغ الكبيرة ، ولا تقطع في المبالغ الصغيرة .

**************

وحتى نصل معا الى شيئا ما في هذا الموضوع .

دعيني اكرر سؤالي ، الذي تتجاهلينه في كل مرة ، ( ربما سهوا او نسيانا ) 


حينما قال الله لآدم لا تأكل من الشجرة والا يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت .

وقت لك ان الموت هنا لم يحدث جسديا ، بل حدث موتا روحيا ، اي انفصال عن الله 

بمعنى آخر ، دعيني اقوله بمثال ، اذا  قلت لابني لا تدخن السجائر ، واذا عصيت امري ودخنت السجائر ، فهذه علامة على انك لا تريد ان تعيش تحت طاعتي وقوانين بيتي ، و تريد ان تعيش بنفسك ، بدون الاعتماد علي ، ويوم تفعل هذا الامر ، سوف تذهب انت من طريق وانا من طريق .  

هل هذا القانون قانون ظالم في نظرك ، لا يستطيع احد ان يدفعه ؟؟؟؟

هذا ما فعله الله مع آدم  ، ولكن انفصال آدم عن الله ، هو الموت الروحي .


الان انت تقولين ان آدم في مقدوره ان يتوب ويندم ، ولكنك في قول سابق ، قلت ان هناك جريمة لا تنفع معها التوبة ، وهذه واحدة منها ، هل تعرفين لماذا ؟؟؟

لآن آدم يوم اكل من الشجرة ، وانفصل عن الله ، مات روحيا .

فكيف يرجع الى الله وهو ميت ؟؟؟

كان لا بد ان يحيا اولا لكي يعود الى الله 

وهذا مافعله المسيح تماما : 
( دخل الى الموت، وخرج منه حيا ،و اخرجنا من الموت و احيانا معه وادخلنا معه الى قدس الاقداس مرة اخرى الى محضر الله ) ، وسوف نناقشه معا ، اذا رغبتي ، 


ولكن الان : سؤالي باختصار شديد 

هل اذا قال الله لآدم تحذير قبل الاكل من الشجرة ، ، يوم تأكل من الشجرة ، سوف تذهب من طريق وانا من طريق ، سوف ننفصل عن بعضنا البعض ،  هل هذا حكما عادلا او ظالما ؟؟؟؟

ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك


----------



## رؤية (23 أغسطس 2008)

*



			سلام ونعمة المسيح تنور عقلك وقلبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وعليكم السلام




			عندكم في القرآن ، ان القاتل يجب ان يقام عليه الحد ويقتل 
وان الزاني يجب ان يقام عليه الحد ويقتل رجما ، والمفسد في الارض تقطع يديه ورجليه من خلاف ويصلب ، والسارق تقطع يده .

هل ترين ان هذه كلها عقوبات عادلة ؟؟؟

هل هي في مقدور الانسان ان يدفعها ؟؟؟

مثلا في عقوبة السارق : هل العدل ان يرجع المسروقات ، او ان تقطع يده ؟؟؟

في العقوبات التي يحكم فيها القرآن بالموت والقتل ، هل هي تتناسب مع الجريمة ؟؟
هل ترين ، حد قتل المرتد المسلم عقوبة عادلة ، حتى وان ارتد الى ديانة يعترف بها الاسلام انها سماوية ( مثل اليهودية او المسيحية ) ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رجم الزاني عندما يكون محصنا

وأجل أرى ان العقوبات مناسبة للجرم


لو كان هناك دولة اسلامية لكان الفقير غير محتاج لأن يسرق ليأكل فيوجد زكاة وصدقات مخصصة للفقراء هذا ان لم يكن قاصرا وان كان قاصرا فنفقته واجبه على أهله

يعني السارق يكون طماعا ان سرق ولديه ما يسد قوت يومه

كما أن حد السرقة معروف والسارق عندما يسرق يعرف عواقب السرقة من اقامة الحد فان سرق فهو يستحق اقامة الحد عليه




			اذا اتفقنا على الاقل هنا ، انك توافقين على ان عقوبة الاعدام لا ينفع معها التوبة ، لانها ضد وصية الله . 

اليس واضع القانون واحد ؟؟؟

الذي قال لا تقتل هو الذي قال لا تسرق وهو الذي قال لا تكذب 

اذا كانت التوبة لا تنفع مع كسر وصية (لاتقتل) ، فلماذا تنفع مع كسر وصية (لا تأكل من الشجرة ) ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بعض الذنوب لا تكفي فيها التوبة حيث فيها اعتداء على حقوق العباد فمثلا السارق ان تاب واستغفر ان كانت توبته صادقة فهذه خطوة أولى لكن المسروق منه ماذا استفاد بتوبته بعد ضياع ماله

يجب ان ترد الحقوق لاصحابها

وكل جريمة فيها حد لا يقام الحد الا بشروط تتوفر في المجرم

بينما ليس مثل السرقة له عقاب عند الله لكن لم يحدث اعتداء على حق من حقوق العباد

يعني الله رحمته واسعة وواسع المغفرة لكن هناك امور يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار كالاعتداء على حقوق الآخرين




			اذا وضعت انا قانونا ، (اي قانون ) وقمت انت بكسره وعصيانه ، فهل هذا يقارن بقانون وضعته الدولة وقمت انت بكسره وعصيانه ؟؟؟

هل يستوي كسر القانون في الحالين ؟؟؟

بالطبع لا ، لماذا ، لان كسر القانون الاول موجه لشخص ضعيف ليس له سلطان كحالي ، اما كسر القانون الثاني فهو موجه ضد الدولة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أجل لاننتظر أن تكبر المعصية بل ننظرالى عظمة من عصينا




			تعالي قولي لي : بالنسبة لحد السرقة في القرآن ، والذي يشترط معه قطع اليد ، هل اشترط فيه كمية السرقة قليلة او كبيرة ؟؟؟
انا اتكلم عن ماجاء في القرآن ، لان هذه المعضلة اضطرت للمفسرين ان يكتبوا تفسيرات وتبريرات ، وشروحات ، ولكن القانون في القرآن ( بكلام ونص الله بحسب ايمانكم ) لم يوضح مطلقا انه تقطع يد السارق في المبالغ الكبيرة ، ولا تقطع في المبالغ الصغيرة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في السنة النبوية تفصيل ان أردت أسرد لك تفاصيل موجبات اقامة حد السرقة 



			آخر ، دعيني اقوله بمثال ، اذا قلت لابني لا تدخن السجائر ، واذا عصيت امري ودخنت السجائر ، فهذه علامة على انك لا تريد ان تعيش تحت طاعتي وقوانين بيتي ، و تريد ان تعيش بنفسك ، بدون الاعتماد علي ، ويوم تفعل هذا الامر ، سوف تذهب انت من طريق وانا من طريق . 

هل هذا القانون قانون ظالم في نظرك ، لا يستطيع احد ان يدفعه ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنت أردت تحذير ابنك من تدخين السجائر لكن بقولك انك ستطرده من المنزل ان فعل

ان فعل طبعا المفروض ستطرده من المنزل لكن هل بهذا تكون قد حللت المشكلة اما ضخمتها

فبطرده من المنزل سيكون بخطر أكبر من التدخين ان وجد رفقاء سوء وربما تفقده

ألست معي انه يجب حل المشكلة بحكمة أكبر

ان أخطأت بحق الله بارتكاب معصية واستقر في نفسي انني قد مت روحيا وانني بعيدة عن رحمة الله فلا شيء في العالم يغنيني عن حاجتي لخالقي

لكن ان أخطأت وأنا أعلم أنني أخطأت بحق ربي العظيم وأعلم أنه يتوجب علي دفع ثمن الخطية مهما كان حتى لو كان باقامة حد سأفعله و أنا مرتاحة نفسيا أنني أبتغي رضا الله وأن الله سيقبل توبتي وسيغفر لي زلتي حتى لو خسرت روحي ثمنا لرضا ربي فهو قليل




			الان انت تقولين ان آدم في مقدوره ان يتوب ويندم ، ولكنك في قول سابق ، قلت ان هناك جريمة لا تنفع معها التوبة ، وهذه واحدة منها ، هل تعرفين لماذا ؟؟؟

لآن آدم يوم اكل من الشجرة ، وانفصل عن الله ، مات روحيا .

فكيف يرجع الى الله وهو ميت ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بأكل آدم من الشجرة المحرمة قد عصى الله وندم على ذنبه وتاب الى الله لكنه لم يعتدي على حق بشر بل عصى الله وبتوبته واستغفاره قد قبل الله توبته

لو بقي آدم بعد معصيته يشعر بغضب الله عليه وموته روحيا وبعد الله عنه وجفائه له لتغير تاريخ البشرية أجمع

ما أقوله انه يجب ان يشعر الانسان العاصي لله بأن رحمة الله ستشمله ان تاب وعاد الى الطريق القويم

فمثلا انسان ارتكب معصية أو خرق للوصايا العشرة لديكم كالكذب مثلا ان تيقن انه مات روحيا و ُطرد من رحمة الله فماذا يبقى له من العالم ربما سيكون الموت الروحي محفزا كبيرا لينتحر وينهي بهذا معصيته

الشعور بالبعد عن الله يقتل الانسان
 كل شيء في الدنيا يهون ان شعرنا ان الله راضٍ عنا

لكن الحياة كلها ليس لها معنى ان خسرنا رضا الله عنا فيها*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة : رؤية 

سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معك 




رؤية قال:


> *رجم الزاني عندما يكون محصنا*
> 
> *وأجل أرى ان العقوبات مناسبة للجرم*




لن اخوض في تفاصيل كثيرة ، حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع عن مسارة الاصلي 
ولكن ، ها انت ترين ان عقوبة القتل ، مقابل شيء آخر غير القتل هي عقوبة مناسبة 

ولكني انا مثلا ارى ان العقوبة ظالمة ، ليس لان الزنى شيء بسيط وسهل ، ولكن بحسب الفكر الاسلام هناك حلول اخرى اكثر عدلا ويكون فيها العقوبة مساوية للجرم 

 في الاسلام الحلول الاخرى ليست صعبة ، بالنسبة للزاني أو الزانية 
فليس هناك في الاسلام (ابدية الزواج الواحد ) كما هو موجود في المسيحية مثلا 
الم تعتبري ان العقوبة المناسبة في هذا الجرم هو تطليق الزاني او الزانية ؟؟؟

الاسلام اوجد الطلاق وهو حل لمشاكل كثيرة ، فلماذا لا يكون حلا لهذه المشكلة 
بدلا من القتل مقابل الزنى 
فيكون القتل مقابل القتل ، عقوبة عادلة 
والتطليق مقابل الزني عقوبة عادلة 

وعموما كما قلت لك ، لن اخوض في هذا الموضوع 
انا اكتفي فقط بالخروج منه بنتيجة تفيد موضوعنا 

انك ترين ان العقوبة (القتل مقابل شيء آخر غير القتل) عقوبة عادلة (بدون تفكير ولا تمحيص ) لمجرد انها وردت في القرآن 




> *كما أن حد السرقة معروف والسارق عندما يسرق يعرف عواقب السرقة من اقامة الحد فان سرق فهو يستحق اقامة الحد عليه*




حسنا يا اخت رؤية 

بغض النظر عن التبرير لوجود السرقة ،ولم يكن هذا هو بحثي في السؤال 
ولكن نكتفي بأنك تقري معنا ، ان وجود العقوبة قبل الخطية هو امر كاف وواف لتحذير مرتكب الجرم من العقوبة .

بمعنى انه لا يفاجأ بما لم يعلمه ، هو يسرق وهو يعلم ان هناك عقوبة .

هذا شيء جميل ان نصل اليه .




> *بعض الذنوب لا تكفي فيها التوبة حيث فيها اعتداء على حقوق العباد فمثلا السارق ان تاب واستغفر ان كانت توبته صادقة فهذه خطوة أولى لكن المسروق منه ماذا استفاد بتوبته بعد ضياع ماله*
> 
> *يجب ان ترد الحقوق لاصحابها*
> 
> ...




اختي رؤية :

هل اذا سرق انسان في الاسلام ، ثم بعد القبض عليه تاب واناب واعاد المسروقات  : 
هل هذا يعفيه من اقامة العقوبة عليه ( بقطع اليد ) ؟؟؟

لا اعتقد .

وهنا انت ترين ان العقوبة لا تقبل التوبة لانها موجهة الى الله والعباد 
وحسب قولك (بعض الذنوب لا تكفي فيها التوبة حيث فيها اعتداء على حقوق العباد) ولكنك مع هذا ترين ان الذنب اذا تم ارتكابه في حق الله فقط فيكفي فيه التوبة ، بدون اقامة العقوبة ؟؟؟

مع انك تتفقين معي ان الذنب يحتسب بقيمة وعظمة من ارتكب الخطأ ضده ؟؟ بقولك ( *أجل لاننتظر أن تكبر المعصية بل ننظرالى عظمة من عصينا ) * ، فلماذا الخلط والتناقض في ردودك واضح في هذا الامر .



> *أنت أردت تحذير ابنك من تدخين السجائر لكن بقولك انك ستطرده من المنزل ان فعل*
> 
> *ان فعل طبعا المفروض ستطرده من المنزل لكن هل بهذا تكون قد حللت المشكلة اما ضخمتها*
> 
> ...




مع احترامي وتقديري ، فانت لا زلت تحكمين بعاطفتك ، وهي الرحمة ، بدون التفكير في تطبيق العدالة ، وربما هذا ناجم عن مشكلة الفكر الاسلامي المتغلغل في افكارك .

ولكني ومرة اخرى بدون الدخول في تفاصيل ، المثل كان للتوضيح وليس للمناقشة ، ومع هذا اسمحي لي بالرد على هذه الجزئية 

افترضي معي ان هناك اخوة آخرين في البيت .

ماذا سوف يفعلون اذا رأوا الآب ، الذي وضع قانون بأن من (يفعل جرما ضد قوانين البيت عليه مغادرته) ؟؟ الن يكون هذا تشجيع للاخرين لمعرفة ان هذا الاب هو رحيم وطيب ، ولن يوقع العقوبة باي ابن مادام سوف يعتذر ؟؟ 
كيف ستكون صورة هذا الاب في البيت ؟؟ هل تعتقدين ان احدا سوف يأخذ اي من كلامه بصورة جادة بعد ذلك ؟؟

ولكن ، ماذا لو نفذ الاب عقوبته ، ثم اوجد طريقة اخرى لكي ينال ابنه مغفرته وعودته الى البيت مرة اخرى ، الن يكون هذا حلا ذو قيمة ، يحفظ للاب كرامته وصدقه وعدالته امام جميع من في البيت ، وايضا يحفظ صورته كمحب ويغفر لابنائه ؟؟؟

هل تعرفين ماذا يقول علم نفس التربية ، في تهديد الاطفال بعقوبات لا تنفذ ؟؟؟



> *بأكل آدم من الشجرة المحرمة قد عصى الله وندم على ذنبه وتاب الى الله لكنه لم يعتدي على حق بشر بل عصى الله وبتوبته واستغفاره قد قبل الله توبته*
> 
> *لو بقي آدم بعد معصيته يشعر بغضب الله عليه وموته روحيا وبعد الله عنه وجفائه له لتغير تاريخ البشرية أجمع*
> 
> ...





اختي الفاضلة رؤية :

اعذريني ، فانت الان تتكلمين بصورة آحادية النظرة للمفهوم المسيحي للخطية والتوبة والمغفرة .

فانت تكلميني كما لو كان على الانسان الخاطي ان يموت وانتهى الامر عند هذا الحد .

ولكن لم يكن هذا هو كلامي ، نحن هنا نناقش موضوع عنوانه ( سبب صلب المسيح ) ، نحن نناقش ، غفران ورحمة الله ، الذي لا يتناقض مع عدالته .

لست ادري هل انت تقصدين ان تحصري ردك على تصويره بأننا نتكلم فقط عن العقوبة ، وان الانسان لا يستطيع ان يدفعها فهذا معناه انتهاء المطاف بالنسبة للانسان .

تصورين ان الاسلام يصور الله انه رحيم ، والمسيحية تصوره انه قاس .

اختي الفاضلة :

مرة اخرى اقول : الله في المسيحية هو رحيم وحنّان وطويل الروح وكثير الرحمة ، ومحب للبشر وللخطاة - رغم كره الخطية - بصورة تفوق حتى ما فهمتيه في الاسلام .

في الاسلام الله لا يحب : الكافرين ، الظالمين ، الخائنين ، المستكبرين ، المفسدين ، من كان مختالا فخورا، من كان خوانا اثيما .

بينما المسيح يقول انه يحب الخطاة ، وآتي لخلاصهم .

في الاسلام ، الله طرد آدم من الجنة حتى بعد توبته وندمه ، في الكتاب المقدس ، الله قدم ذبيحة حيوانية فداء عن آدم ،وعمله انها رمز للمخلص الذبيح الحقيقي . 


اختي الفاضلة : رؤية .

لديك خلطا واضحا حتى الآن في رؤية العدالة انها قسوة ، اذا كانت من وجهة نظر المسيحية ، اما من جهة نظر الاسلام ، فهي مبررة ومقبولة ومنطقية بالنسبة لك.

لديك خلطا في ان مفهوم المسيحية يتوقف عند العقوبة وتحقيق العدالة ،وتغمضين العين عن ان ثمن الخطية لا يستطيع الانسان ان يدفعه - لسبب بسيط - ان اجرة الخطية هي موت ، والانسان بعد الخطية هو ميت ، فكيف يفعل الميت اي شيء  لكي يحيا مرة اخرى ؟؟

ولكن هذه الاجرة التي لا يستطيع الانسان ان يدفعها ، هناك من دفعها بالنيابة عنه ، هو الله الآب المحب في الفكر المسيحي.

عندما تعطي الام او الاب لعبة لابنها ، فيكسرها ، ويحطمها ، ثم يذهب باكيا اليه ، فتحتضنه وتقبله ، ولكن هذا الغفران ليس مجانيا ، هناك من دفع ثمن اللعبة المكسورة وهو الآب او الام . 

الغفران في المسيحية نأخذه برحمة الله ومحبته ، ولكن الثمن لم ندفعه ولم يطلب الله ان ندفعه ، هو فقط يطلب الايمان بانه قد تم دفعه من قبل الله القادر على دفع الثمن  .

***************

دعيني الآن اسألك مرة اخرى ، السؤال الذي لم تتفضلي بالاجابة عليه :

*سؤالي باختصار شديد 

هل اذا قال الله لآدم تحذير قبل الاكل من الشجرة ، يوم تأكل من الشجرة ، سوف تذهب من طريق وانا من طريق ، سوف ننفصل عن بعضنا البعض ، هل هذا حكما عادلا او ظالما ؟؟؟؟
*


ربنا معاك ، ينور طريقك وعقلك لمعرفة الحق الواضح


----------



## رؤية (23 أغسطس 2008)

*



			سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وعليكم السلام




			ولكني انا مثلا ارى ان العقوبة ظالمة ، ليس لان الزنى شيء بسيط وسهل ، ولكن بحسب الفكر الاسلام هناك حلول اخرى اكثر عدلا ويكون فيها العقوبة مساوية للجرم 

في الاسلام الحلول الاخرى ليست صعبة ، بالنسبة للزاني أو الزانية 
فليس هناك في الاسلام (ابدية الزواج الواحد ) كما هو موجود في المسيحية مثلا 
الم تعتبري ان العقوبة المناسبة في هذا الجرم هو تطليق الزاني او الزانية ؟؟؟

الاسلام اوجد الطلاق وهو حل لمشاكل كثيرة ، فلماذا لا يكون حلا لهذه المشكلة 
بدلا من القتل مقابل الزنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لأن الاسلام حلل الطلاق فما هو عذر المرأة التي زنت

ان كرهت زوجها فلها حق التطليق منه والزواج بمن تريد

كما أن للرجل حق التعدد ان أراد الزواج بأخرى وابقاء زوجته الأولى

هذه التشريعات لا يجب أن تدع مجالا للتفكير بالزنا للرجل المتزوج أو المرأة المتزوجة

يعني ان كان الزواج حلال لماذا يلجأ للزنا

أما عن قولك ان الطلاق مقابل الزنا

المرأة المتزوجة لماذا تزني؟؟؟؟

المفروض الزواج احصان وعفة

ثم تطليقها سيكون بمثابة جائزة لها على زناها ان كانت تكره زوجها والا ما الذي دفعها للزنا

ألا تعتبر الزنا خيانة لزوجها؟؟؟؟؟

وعندما تزني ان حملت لمن سينسب الابن؟؟؟؟؟

هي عملت على خلط الانساب ان نسبت الولد لزوجها

وتقليل عقوبة الزنا سيؤثر على المجتمع بأكمله بانتشار ابناء الزنا والذين يكونون بدون أب بدون نسب

كما أن شدة العقوبة تجعل من يفكر بالزنا يفكر كثيرا قبل الاقدام على الزنا حيث يعرف ما ينتظره ان زنا

تحث هذه العقوبة الانسان ان يجاهد النفس الامارة بالسوء التي تجعل غريزته تنحرف نحو الحرام والحلال أمامه ليصبح فردا صالحا في المجتمع
أما ان فشل وانجرف مع ما تأمره به نفسه فهو انسان ضعيف فاسد ومفسد لمن حوله وبتره أفضل

كما أن عقوبة الرجم تطهر هذا الشخص من ذنبه فيكون حق الله قد تم فيه ويوم القيامة سيكون عقاب هذا الذنب قد سقط لاقامة الحد عليه




			انك ترين ان العقوبة (القتل مقابل شيء آخر غير القتل) عقوبة عادلة (بدون تفكير ولا تمحيص ) لمجرد انها وردت في القرآن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال لك هذا؟؟؟؟
أنا أتخيل أحيانا لو لم يكن هناك حدود تقام 
لو لم يكن هناك عقاب ماذا كان سيكون حال العالم
أكيد سينجرف نحو الرذيلة

اذن لا بد من وجود نظام للعقوبات

لا أقبل أبدا المساواة في العقاب لجميع الذنوب

أنني حين اغتاب شخصا ما كمن قتل او سرق او زنا




			هل اذا سرق انسان في الاسلام ، ثم بعد القبض عليه تاب واناب واعاد المسروقات : 
هل هذا يعفيه من اقامة العقوبة عليه ( بقطع اليد ) ؟؟؟

لا اعتقد .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال لك انه يحق له الاحتفاظ بالمسروقات وان اقيم عليه الحد

يجب اعادة ما سرق ليعاد الحق لصاحبه

لكن اقامة حد السرقة فهذا حق الله فيه ليتطهر من ذنب سرقته




			ولكنك مع هذا ترين ان الذنب اذا تم ارتكابه في حق الله فقط فيكفي فيه التوبة ، بدون اقامة العقوبة ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا في الذنوب التي ليس فيها حدود او قصاص

لكن الذنوب التي تستوجب الحدود فالحد هو اقامة حق الله في المذنب ليتطهر من ذنبه




			مع انك تتفقين معي ان الذنب يحتسب بقيمة وعظمة من ارتكب الخطأ ضده ؟؟ بقولك ( أجل لاننتظر أن تكبر المعصية بل ننظرالى عظمة من عصينا ) ، فلماذا الخلط والتناقض في ردودك واضح في هذا الامر .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أجل الله عظيم لكنه أيضا رحيم كتب على نفسه الرحمة

لكن ليس بدون حدود

فالعاصي المرتكب للذنوب يعرف ان الله يقبل التوبة لكن التوبة ليست بالامر السهل كما قلت لك بعض الذنوب تستوجب الحدود والتي تكون بجانب التوبة ليعلم العاصي عظمة من عصى فيكف عن ارتكاب ذنوبه




			وربما هذا ناجم عن مشكلة الفكر الاسلامي المتغلغل في افكارك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أي مشكلة تقصد؟؟؟؟




			افترضي معي ان هناك اخوة آخرين في البيت .

ماذا سوف يفعلون اذا رأوا الآب ، الذي وضع قانون بأن من (يفعل جرما ضد قوانين البيت عليه مغادرته) ؟؟ الن يكون هذا تشجيع للاخرين لمعرفة ان هذا الاب هو رحيم وطيب ، ولن يوقع العقوبة باي ابن مادام سوف يعتذر ؟؟ 
كيف ستكون صورة هذا الاب في البيت ؟؟ هل تعتقدين ان احدا سوف يأخذ اي من كلامه بصورة جادة بعد ذلك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا أقول انه كان يجب على الأب من البداية وضع العقاب المناسب دون ترك ابنه فريسة سهلة للمفسدين

ان وضع العقاب المناسب وأخطأ ابنه فانه سيعاقبه بدون تردد ولن يتراجع عن رأيه ولن يضر بباقي أبنائه




			هل تعرفين ماذا يقول علم نفس التربية ، في تهديد الاطفال بعقوبات لا تنفذ ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقني لم أقل انه يجب ترك الابن بدون عقاب

او التراجع عن العقاب

لكن اعتراضي على طبيعة العقاب رأيتها خطأ ستضاعف حجم المشكلة بدل من حلها

يجب عقاب الابن لكن بطريقة مناسبة دون الحاجة للتراجع عن العقاب او الالتفاف حول العقاب




			مرة اخرى اقول : الله في المسيحية هو رحيم وحنّان وطويل الروح وكثير الرحمة ، ومحب للبشر وللخطاة - رغم كره الخطية - بصورة تفوق حتى ما فهمتيه في الاسلام .

في الاسلام الله لا يحب : الكافرين ، الظالمين ، الخائنين ، المستكبرين ، المفسدين ، من كان مختالا فخورا، من كان خوانا اثيما .

بينما المسيح يقول انه يحب الخطاة ، وآتي لخلاصهم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أرجو ان توضح لي الآن

عقاب الخطية الموت أليس كذلك؟؟؟

جاء المسيح ليموت بدلال من البشر

بعد موته ما هو عقاب الخطية؟؟؟؟

ربما التبس علي الأمر ولم أقصد اضافة تصور شخصي

كنت أحاول الرد حسب اجاباتكم
ارجو التوضيح حاليا سرق انسان انسان آخر أي خالف احدى الوصايا العشرة كان عقاب الخطية الطرد من رحمة الله الآن هل اختلف عقابه؟؟؟؟؟؟



			لديك خلطا واضحا حتى الآن في رؤية العدالة انها قسوة ، اذا كانت من وجهة نظر المسيحية ، اما من جهة نظر الاسلام ، فهي مبررة ومقبولة ومنطقية بالنسبة لك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اريد ان تكون العقوبة مناسبة للذنب وارفض مساواة جميع الذنوب ببعضها في العقاب ولا اعتقد هذا عيب او نتيجة اسلامي
لكن جعل العقوبة واحدة اراه غير عادل



			الغفران في المسيحية نأخذه برحمة الله ومحبته ، ولكن الثمن لم ندفعه ولم يطلب الله ان ندفعه ، هو فقط يطلب الايمان بانه قد تم دفعه من قبل الله القادر على دفع الثمن .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بعد الصلب هل يوجد عقاب للخطية؟؟؟؟



			هل اذا قال الله لآدم تحذير قبل الاكل من الشجرة ، يوم تأكل من الشجرة ، سوف تذهب من طريق وانا من طريق ، سوف ننفصل عن بعضنا البعض ، هل هذا حكما عادلا او ظالما ؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان قال له ستذهب من طريق وانا من طريق وبعدها تركه دون فتح مجال لآدم ليتوب او يستغفر لذنبه وان الله سيتقبل منه فهذا ليس عادلا

يجب ترك باب الرجوع الى الله مفتوحا وان عظمت ذنوبنا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة : رؤية 

تحياتي واحترامي 

*



أرجو ان توضح لي الآن

عقاب الخطية الموت أليس كذلك؟؟؟

جاء المسيح ليموت بدلال من البشر

بعد موته ما هو عقاب الخطية؟؟؟؟

ربما التبس علي الأمر ولم أقصد اضافة تصور شخصي

كنت أحاول الرد حسب اجاباتكم
ارجو التوضيح حاليا سرق انسان انسان آخر أي خالف احدى الوصايا العشرة كان عقاب الخطية الطرد من رحمة الله الآن هل اختلف عقابه؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
يبدو انه قد حدث ما كنت اخشاه ، فقد تشعب الموضوع الى اشياء اخرى كثيرة ، ليس هنا مجالها ...

سوف اجيبك عن سؤالك ولن اهمله ، او لنقل ان الاجابة سوف تأتي تلقائية عندما نفهم خطية آدم وماذا تم فيها من جهة الله والانسان .

ولك الان دعيني اركز مرة اخرى ، وبدون الرد على ما تفضلت به ( وان كان عندنا الرد على كل حرف فيه ) 


نحن متفقون الان على مايلي :

1- الخطية لها عقوبة 
2- يجب اخطار الناس بالعقوبات قبل اي شيء ، اي لايجب مفاجأة الناس بالعقوبات بعد الجرم .
3 - عقوبة الخطية تتعاظم بعظمة من تم توجيه الاهانة اليه 
4 - لا يمكن ان يمر الجاني بدون عقاب ، هذا ضد العدالة 
5 - اذا تم تنفيذ العدالة ، في حق مذنب نادم ومعترف ، هذا ضد الرحمة 

اعتراضك الوحيد :

اجرة الخطية هي موت ، عقوبة قاسية لا يستطيع الجاني ان يدفعها ، ودفاعك ، انه يجب ان تكون العقوبة في مستطاع الجاني ان يؤديها .

( وبالرغم من تناقض اجاباتك السابقة وليس هنا مجال الخوض فيها ) الا ان كلامك كان متخبطا بين ما هو عقوبة عادلة أو عقوبة صارمة قاسية .


في ظل ما اتفقنا عليه واختلفنا عليه ، ارجو الاجابة على مايلي :


هل اذا قال الله لآدم تحذير قبل الاكل من الشجرة ، يوم تأكل من الشجرة ، سوف تذهب من طريق وانا من طريق ، سوف ننفصل عن بعضنا البعض ، هل هذا حكما عادلا او ظالما ؟؟؟؟




> *ان قال له ستذهب من طريق وانا من طريق وبعدها تركه دون فتح مجال لآدم ليتوب او يستغفر لذنبه وان الله سيتقبل منه فهذا ليس عادلا*
> 
> *يجب ترك باب الرجوع الى الله مفتوحا وان عظمت ذنوبنا*



احسنت يا اخت رؤية .

لقد اجبت بالصواب .

ان رحمة الله ومحبتة قد فتحت الباب واسعا على مصراعيه لآدم للرجوع الى الله اذا تاب وندم .

ولكن تعال نطبق ما اتفقنا عليه على ما حدث مع آدم .

اولا : الله اخبر آدم مسبقا ، انه يوم يأكل من الشجرة موتا يموت 
أن يذهب آدم من طريق والله من طريق آخر ، هذا انفصال روحي عن الله ، وهو ما عرفناه بان (اجرة الخطية هي موت ) .

توضيح : الموت الجسدي بالنسبة للانسان هي انفصال روحه عن جسده ، والموت الروحي للانسان هو انفصال روحه عن الله مصدر الحياة . 

ثانيا : اخطأ آدم اذ عصى وصدق كذبة الشيطان ، بمعنى انه عند تعارض كلام الله والشيطان في عقله ، جعل الشيطان صادقا و الله كاذبا (حاشاه تبارك اسمه القدوس ).

ثالثا : العقوبة هي (الموت ) انفصال آدم عن الله ، هل تتفقين انها عقوبة عادلة ام لازلت ترين انها عقوبة صارمة ؟؟. 

رابعا : آدم ندم و تاب واناب ووعد انه لن يفعلها . 

نحن الان امام وضعين أو حلين لا ثالث لهما : 

1- اذا غفر الله لآدم بدون تطبيق العقوبة فهو رحيم ولكنه ليس عادل 
2- اذا طرد الله آدم بعد توبته وندمه ، فهو عادل وليس رحيم .




هل هناك مجال امامك لتحقيق غفران الله و لا يتعارض في الحل عدل الله مع رحمته . ؟ 



السؤال بصيغة اخرى :

عندما طلب الله من ابراهيم ان يقدم ابنه ذبيحة (كامتحان) ، وعرف الله من الامتحان ان ابراهيم اطاع ، لماذا لم يقل له ( توقف يا ابراهيم عن تقديم ابنك ذبيحة ، انا عرفت انك خائف ومطيع ومحب لله ) وانتهى الامر عند ذلك الحد ؟؟؟

لماذا طلب الله من ابراهيم ان يقدم ذبيحة عوضا عن اسحق ؟؟

لماذا قدم الله الذبيحة البديل من السماء ولم يطلب من ابراهيم ان يقدم ذبيحة من حظائر اغنامه وقد كان غنيا ومقتدرا ؟؟

الله يريد ان يعلمنا شيء ، هو نفس القصة التي حدثت مع ابونا آدم حين اخطأ ، ماهو الدرس ؟؟

في انتظار اجابتك ، اشكرك سلفا على تعبك معايا حتى هذه اللحظة 
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## رؤية (23 أغسطس 2008)

*



			تحياتي واحترامي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أهلا بك




			يبدو انه قد حدث ما كنت اخشاه ، فقد تشعب الموضوع الى اشياء اخرى كثيرة ، ليس هنا مجالها ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا بأس أسحب سؤالي




			نحن متفقون الان على مايلي :

1- الخطية لها عقوبة 
2- يجب اخطار الناس بالعقوبات قبل اي شيء ، اي لايجب مفاجأة الناس بالعقوبات بعد الجرم .
3 - عقوبة الخطية تتعاظم بعظمة من تم توجيه الاهانة اليه 
4 - لا يمكن ان يمر الجاني بدون عقاب ، هذا ضد العدالة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أتفق معك في هذا




			- اذا تم تنفيذ العدالة ، في حق مذنب نادم ومعترف ، هذا ضد الرحمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا ضد الرحمة

الحق حق



			وبالرغم من تناقض اجاباتك السابقة وليس هنا مجال الخوض فيها ) الا ان كلامك كان متخبطا بين ما هو عقوبة عادلة أو عقوبة صارمة قاسية .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ناقشني فيما تقول عنه تخبط وسأوضح




			العقوبة هي (الموت ) انفصال آدم عن الله ، هل تتفقين انها عقوبة عادلة ام لازلت ترين انها عقوبة صارمة ؟؟.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صارمة ان لم يسامحه الله على ذنبه
عادلة ان كانت توبته كافية لمغفرة ذنبه
تذكر ان كل ذنبه انه أكلمن الشجرة انا معك انه عصى امر الله لكن يكون العقاب قاسيا ان استمر للمالانهاية



			نحن الان امام وضعين أو حلين لا ثالث لهما : 

1- اذا غفر الله لآدم بدون تطبيق العقوبة فهو رحيم ولكنه ليس عادل 
2- اذا طرد الله آدم بعد توبته وندمه ، فهو عادل وليس رحيم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا هذه الحلول اثنان لا ثالث لهما حسب عقيدتك



			هل هناك مجال امامك لتحقيق غفران الله و لا يتعارض في الحل عدل الله مع رحمته . ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أجل

مثلا ان كان لك ابن أعطيته مصروفه ومصروف أخوه مثلا فأخذ المال ولم يعطِ أخيه وأنفقه
ستعاقبه
ليس بالطرد من المنزل
بل العقاب من جنس العمل
ستحرمه من المصروف في اليوم التالي
هو أخطأ
وأنت سامحته
لكن بعد دفع الثمن


اذن ان يدفع آدم ثمن المعصية
لكن ان يكون العقاب من جنس العمل
بعدها سيكون في رحمة الله ورضاه
دون ان تغلب رحمة الله عدله او يغلب عدله رحمته
يعني عقاب على قدر الخطأ




			عندما طلب الله من ابراهيم ان يقدم ابنه ذبيحة (كامتحان) ، وعرف الله من الامتحان ان ابراهيم اطاع ، لماذا لم يقل له ( توقف يا ابراهيم عن تقديم ابنك ذبيحة ، انا عرفت انك خائف ومطيع ومحب لله ) وانتهى الامر عند ذلك الحد ؟؟؟

لماذا طلب الله من ابراهيم ان يقدم ذبيحة عوضا عن اسحق ؟؟

لماذا قدم الله الذبيحة البديل من السماء ولم يطلب من ابراهيم ان يقدم ذبيحة من حظائر اغنامه وقد كان غنيا ومقتدرا ؟؟

الله يريد ان يعلمنا شيء ، هو نفس القصة التي حدثت مع ابونا آدم حين اخطأ ، ماهو الدرس ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أرى رابط بين قصة سيدنا ابراهيم وسيدنا آدم عليهما السلام
سيدنا ابراهيم لم يخطئ بالعكس امتثل لأوامر الله لأبعد الحدود

ولأن الله يحبه كافأه بعدم ذبح ابنه وبذبح الخروف بدلا عنه



			في انتظار اجابتك ، اشكرك سلفا على تعبك معايا حتى هذه اللحظة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا التي أشكرك أعلم أنك صبور جدا بالنسبة لغيرك

ربما لو حاورني غيرك لطفر من أسئلتي من اليوم الأول أو لقام بشتمي بحيث اترك الحوار
شكرا لأدبك في الحوار معي*


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *عادلة ان كانت توبته كافية لمغفرة ذنبه*


 

*التوبه وحدها لا تكفي لأنها تتناول السلوك في المستقبل *

*لكن ماذا عن الخطايا الماضية (فلن يُبرئك القضاء إن قلت تبت عما فعلت)*



رؤية قال:


> *تذكر ان كل ذنبه انه أكل من الشجرة انا معك انه عصى امر الله...*
> *بل العقاب من جنس العمل*


 

*عزيزي *
*الموضوع ليس الأكل لكن لماذا أكل *

*انظر ماذا يقول النص الكتابي*
 
التكوين 3 : 5 
بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ *تَاكُلانِ* مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا *وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ* عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».  

*فالخطية هنا ليست كسر الوصية بعدم الأكل *

*بل ما بعد الأكل وهو وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ* 

*وهذا عقابة الموت ... فالذنب عظيم *
*لذا فالعقاب عظيم ... ولأنه في حق الله*

*بلغتنا ( واحد عاوز يبقى ذي ربنا ) *



رؤية قال:


> *لا أرى رابط بين قصة سيدنا ابراهيم وسيدنا آدم عليهما السلام*


 


*العلاقة بين آدم وإبراهيم *

*أن كلاهما قدم الذبيحة التي أوصى بها الله*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضل رؤية 

مرحبا بك مرة اخرى 

ارى ان تواتر الاجابات اليوم اخذ نمطا سريعا ، لابأس فانا اليوم اجازة واستطيع ان اكتب الردود ، ولكن ارجو ان تعرفي ان نمط الرد بالنسبة لي غالبا ما يكون ابطأ من هذا ، اردت فقط التنويه حتى لا تقلقي في تأخير الردود مستقبلا . او في ايام اخرى .

واحب ان اشكرك على حسن حوارك انت ايضا ، دائما اقول ان الحوار الناجح يحتاج الى طرفين لينجحوه ، فالشكر موصول لك .

اختي الفاضلة :

اتفقتي معي في النقاط الاربعة التي وضعناها معا ، هذا شيء هايل وعظيم 
شكرا لك .



> اقتباس:
> نحن متفقون الان على مايلي :
> 
> 1- الخطية لها عقوبة
> ...


 
بل وزدتي على ذلك بما لم اتوقعه فتقولين :





> اقتباس:
> - اذا تم تنفيذ العدالة ، في حق مذنب نادم ومعترف ، هذا ضد الرحمة
> 
> لماذا ضد الرحمة
> ...


 
وان كنت اعتقد ان هذا تعارضا مع اقوالك سابقا بانه يجب فتح باب الرحمة والمغفرة للمذنب التائب ، هكذا كان كلامك من اول الحوار ، ان المذنب التائب يجب 

لانه اذا كان على المذنب ان يأخذ عقوبته حتى بعد توبته ، فهذه ليست مغفرة . 

لان الانسان عقوبته ان يذهب الى النار ، فاذا لم يغفر له الله ويرحمه ، فيجب ان يذهب الى النار ، بحسب كلامك ، ولكن اعتقد انه مجرد اسائة تعبير ، وسيتم تصحيح هذ النقطة فيما بعد .





> اقتباس:
> العقوبة هي (الموت ) انفصال آدم عن الله ، هل تتفقين انها عقوبة عادلة ام لازلت ترين انها عقوبة صارمة ؟؟.
> صارمة ان لم يسامحه الله على ذنبه
> عادلة ان كانت توبته كافية لمغفرة ذنبه
> تذكر ان كل ذنبه انه أكلمن الشجرة انا معك انه عصى امر الله لكن يكون العقاب قاسيا ان استمر للمالانهاية


 


اختي الفاضلة ، اردت فقط توضيح عظم خطية آدم بالمعصية والاكل من الشجرة 

هل ليست مجرد معصية واكل من الشجرة ، وهي ليست في حد ذاتها الاكل من الشجرة 
تذكري ان آدم لم تكن عنده الوصايا وانواهي التي عندنا الآن ، فلم يكن عنده لا تسرق ، فالكون كله ملكه ، ولم يكن عنده لاتزن ،ولم يكن عنده لا تفعل ، الا شيئا واحدا وحيدا فقط وفقط لاغير 

لا تأكل من الشجرة علامة الطاعة لله والخضوع له .

الآن ، خطية آدم انه لم يذهب الى الشجرة ليجرب من نفسه 
بل .....

استمع الى اقوال الشيطان ، وكان انه جعل الشيطان صادقا وجعل الله كاذبا فيما سمعه من كل منهما .

بمعنى (وارجو ان تأخذي كلامي كمثال للتوضيح فلا تحاسبيني عليه ككلام منزل من عند الله ) :

اذا قال انسان لابنه يجب ان تسمع كلامي في الرجوع من المدرسة الى البيت بالطريق الفلاني والطريقة الفلانية ، وقابله (لص او شرير ) في الطريق ، فاستمع له واطاعه اللص وعصى امر ابوه ، هل تعتقدين ان هذه ( المعصية) لها توبة لحلها ؟؟ 

ان الطفل سوف يتم سرقته بواسطة اللص الكاذب ، فكيف يرجع الى ابوه ؟؟؟ 

افترضي معي ان اللص طلب فدية من الآب ، هل يكفي توبة الابن وندمه لكي يعود الى ابيه ؟؟
واذا لم يكن للابن ان يدفع ثمن الفدية ، فمن يدفعها غير الآب ؟؟؟ 

الان موقف الابن كالآتي :

اذا كان خروجه من بيت ابوه ، اعلان عصيان وعدم طاعة ، فلن يفكر في العودة الى بيت ابيه 

اذا شعر بخطأه في انه استمع لكلام آخر غير ابوه ، فسوف يعلن رغبته للعودة الى بيت ابيه .

الان موقف الاب كالتالي : 

في حالة اعلان الابن ان خروجه عصيان عن الاب ، سوف يكون قلب الاب حزينا محطما ، ولكن ماذا يفعل اذا كانت هذه هي ارادة الابن .

في حالة اعن الابن توبته وندمه ورغبته في العودة الى احضان ابيه ، فسوف يكون الاب يكون رحيما ومحبا وغفورا بدرجة كافية ، ان يسامح معصية ابنه ، ويقوم بدفع الفدية التي هي بكل الاحوال ليست في مقدور الابن ان يدفعها .


هل لديك حلولا اخرى ؟؟؟



************

هذا ما حدث مع آدم ، لقد عصى الله ، وجعله كاذبا ، وصدق الشيطان ، وبالتالي اصبح آدم عبدا ومملوكا للشيطان بارادته الحرة ، اصبح الشيطان سيدا له . 

الآن اذا تاب آدم وندم واراد ان يرجع ، لابد من دفع الفدية ، ثمن الخطية التي اعلن الله عنها مسبقا قبل ان يأكل آدم من الشجرة ، 




> *اذن ان يدفع آدم ثمن المعصية*
> *لكن ان يكون العقاب من جنس العمل*
> *بعدها سيكون في رحمة الله ورضاه*
> *دون ان تغلب رحمة الله عدله او يغلب عدله رحمته*
> *يعني عقاب على قدر الخطأ*


 

اختي الفاضلة :

ارجو الاجابة على المعطيات التي لدينا الان 

نحن لا نفكر في تعديل القانون ، حيث ان القانون كان صادرا لآدم قبل ان يأكل من الشجرة 

( يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت ) 

اكل آدم من الشجرة ، اذا فقد مات روحيا بالانفصال عن الله .

توبته وحدها لاتكفي ، كما تفضلت انت ساببقا وقلت انه يجب ان يدفع ثمن خطيته .

ولكن ليس بمقدور آدم ان يدفع ثمن الخطية . لان معناها ان يموت . ( نقطة آخر السطر وانتهى الامر) .


مرة اخرى ، اختي العزيزة الغالية على قلب الله الذي يحبك .

نحن لا نناقش تعديل القانون ، 


في مثال الابن الذي خرج عن طوع ابوه وضاع ، لايمكن ان اقول يجب ان يكون القانون ارحم من هكذا ، او ان يكون العقاب من جنس العمل . هذا الامر لا يمكن مناقشته في هذا الموضوع ، ولكن الابن هنا ليس بمقدوه ان يقوم باي دور ،سوى ان يعلن ندمه واسفه ، وان يقبل ما يفعله الاب ، الدور هنا والعمل كله هو عمل الاب وليس الابن .


اذا قلت لابني ، امشي بجانبي طول الطريق ، فهناك حفرة عميقة على الجانب ستقع فيها اذا ابتعدت عني ، اذا ابتعد الابن سيقع في الحفرة ( نقطة نهاية السطر انتهى الامر ) كيف نناقش عدالة القانون انه اذا ابتعد الابن سيقع في الحفرة ؟؟؟

اذا قلت لابني لا تأكل من الشجرة المسمومة ، لان يوم تأكل منها سوف تموت ، فعصى بارادته واكل منها ، كيف تحاسبين عدالة القانون والتحذير بعدم الاكل من الشجرة بعد الاكل منها والموت ؟؟؟ هل ينفع الندم وقتها ؟؟؟ لابد من ان يدفع احدهم ثمن اجرة الخطية ، ثمن المستشفى واللقاح الغالي الثمن لانقاذ حياة الابن ، 



اذا ارجو الاجابة مرة اخرى على سؤالي 


قال الله لآدم ، يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت .

وهذا ينطبق على ما وافقتي فيه معي من البداية وتعال نطابقها معا 


1- الخطية لها عقوبة 
2- يجب اخطار الناس بالعقوبات قبل اي شيء ، اي لايجب مفاجأة الناس بالعقوبات بعد الجرم .
3 - عقوبة الخطية تتعاظم بعظمة من تم توجيه الاهانة اليه 
4 - لا يمكن ان يمر الجاني بدون عقاب ، هذا ضد العدالة 
5 - اذا تم تنفيذ العدالة ، في حق مذنب نادم ومعترف ، هذا ضد الرحمة 


الان ارجو ان تجدي مخرجا لآدم بعد معصيته واكله من الشجرة التي تم تحذيره منها مسبقا وقبل الاكل منها ، وهو عصى واطاع الشيطان واكل منها .

الان آدم ميت ( منفصل عن الله روحيا ) ،كيف يمكن ان يحيا ؟؟؟

ارجوك لا تناقشي عدالة القانون ، ( اعتبري ان التحذير مشابها للاكل من شجرة مسمومة فيها الموت ) ، كيف يحيا آدم بعد ان اكل ومات ؟؟؟ ( الموت هنا كما قلنا هو الانفصال عن الله ) .

الحل في الكتاب المقدس واضح وسهل ، انه دور يقوم به الله الآب ، ولا يستطيع آدم ان يفعل فيه شيئا سوى قبوله .


ولكن هل تستطيعين انت ان توجديه ، بدون اللجوء الى تناقض العدل مع الرحمة ؟؟؟


ما رأيك دام فضلك ؟؟


----------



## رؤية (24 أغسطس 2008)

*
fredyyy




			التوبه وحدها لا تكفي لأنها تتناول السلوك في المستقبل 

لكن ماذا عن الخطايا الماضية (فلن يُبرئك القضاء إن قلت تبت عما فعلت)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لقد تناقشت سابقا مع  NEW_MAN  عن العقاب وان العقاب ينبغي ان يتوازن مع حجم المعصية

يعني مثلا الذنوب جميعها ليست متساوية في الضرر الذي تلحقه

القتل ليس كالزنا ليس كالسرقة ليس كالكذب ليس كالغيبة

اذن البعض تكفيه التوبة والبعض لا تكفيه وينبغي ان يعاقب عقابا اكبر




			فالخطية هنا ليست كسر الوصية بعدم الأكل 

بل ما بعد الأكل وهو وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ 

وهذا عقابة الموت ... فالذنب عظيم 
لذا فالعقاب عظيم ... ولأنه في حق الله

بلغتنا ( واحد عاوز يبقى ذي ربنا )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل الاكل من الشجرة تجعله يصبح الها؟؟؟؟؟؟
لم أفهم
كيف ذلك



			العلاقة بين آدم وإبراهيم 

أن كلاهما قدم الذبيحة التي أوصى بها الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لكن تقديم الذبيحة بهدف تكفير الذنوب يختلف عن تقديم الذبيحة من الله لنبي كجائزة له على طاعته*


----------



## رؤية (24 أغسطس 2008)

*new_man 




			مرحبا بك مرة اخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أهلا وسهلا




			ارى ان تواتر الاجابات اليوم اخذ نمطا سريعا ، لابأس فانا اليوم اجازة واستطيع ان اكتب الردود ، ولكن ارجو ان تعرفي ان نمط الرد بالنسبة لي غالبا ما يكون ابطأ من هذا ، اردت فقط التنويه حتى لا تقلقي في تأخير الردود مستقبلا . او في ايام اخرى .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تحمل هما
أنا أيضا قريبا سيأتي رمضان و ربما ستتباعد ردودي




			وان كنت اعتقد ان هذا تعارضا مع اقوالك سابقا بانه يجب فتح باب الرحمة والمغفرة للمذنب التائب ، هكذا كان كلامك من اول الحوار ، ان المذنب التائب يجب 

لانه اذا كان على المذنب ان يأخذ عقوبته حتى بعد توبته ، فهذه ليست مغفرة . 

لان الانسان عقوبته ان يذهب الى النار ، فاذا لم يغفر له الله ويرحمه ، فيجب ان يذهب الى النار ، بحسب كلامك ، ولكن اعتقد انه مجرد اسائة تعبير ، وسيتم تصحيح هذ النقطة فيما بعد .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ربما أسأت فهمي
حسنا
لقد تكلمت سابقا عن الذنوب التي تستوجب اقامة الحدود

فمثلا شخص قتل وندم على فعله وتاب

من داخله يحمل الحسرة ويتمنى ان يغفر الله له

هل هذا كافٍ؟؟؟؟

لا
حقا هو ندم وتاب
لكن ذنبه كبير
فقد سفك دما محرم سفكه
ما ذنب القتيل؟؟؟؟
أليس له حق أيضا؟؟؟؟؟
اذن هو لم يعص الله فقط بل تعدى على حقوق العباد

اذن جرمه الكبير لا يكفيه الندم وحده

عند اقامة الحد عليه وهو القتل طبعا لا يجب ان تشفع له توبته 
لانه أخذ حق ليس له كما انه بسهولة ممكن ان يكذب ويقول تبت ان كانت كلمة توبة ستنجيه من العقاب
لكن يجب ان يكون تفكيرنا أعمق من العقاب الدنيوي
فالقاتل عند توبته أنجز جزء من مرحلة الغفران وليس كل الطريق

عند اقامة الحد يكون قد انجز حق الله فيه بأخذه العقاب الذي يستحقه
ستقول لي ماذا استفاد ان دفع حياته الثمن
أقول لك 
استفاد ان الله رضي عنه
استفاد ان ذنب القتل كان سيودي به الى نار جهنم ان استمر بدون عقاب

استفاد الموت بطهارة نفس

اذن يبقى عليه في الآخرة ان رجحت حسناته ان يدخل الجنة برحمة من الله ونعمة

لكن على فرض ان هذا القاتل ندم أشد ندم وعزم على عدم العودة الى الذنب

لكنه لم يعترف بذنبه ولم ُيقم عليه الحد ماذا سيحدث؟؟؟؟

هو طبعا نجا من العقاب الدنيوي باقمة الحد عليه وهو حد القتل

سيحيا في الدنيا حياة بائسة لشعوره المستمر بالذنب

عندما يرى أي شيء قد يذكره بجريمته

وبعد موته كيف سيقابل ربه

سيقابل ربه ويديه ملطختان بالدماء

وسيكون حسابه عسيرا حيث لم يؤخذ منه حق الله في اقامة الحد وبقي حق القتيل معلقا بعنقه حتى يودي به الى نار جهنم وربما سيبقى فيها لوقت طويل

أيهما أفضل عند ارتكاب مثل هذا الذنب

التوبة المجردة من اقامة الحد

أم التوبة المقرونة باقامة الحد
الاولى ستبقي العقاب مؤجلا في الآخرة وهو أصعب عقاب ممكن أن يأخذه

الثانية يكون أخذ العقاب الدنيوي بازهاق نفسه لكن كسب رضا ربه والخلاص من عقاب الآخرة على هكذا ذنب


أرجو ان أكون قد وضحت ولم يخنني التعبير



			في حالة اعن الابن توبته وندمه ورغبته في العودة الى احضان ابيه ، فسوف يكون الاب يكون رحيما ومحبا وغفورا بدرجة كافية ، ان يسامح معصية ابنه ، ويقوم بدفع الفدية التي هي بكل الاحوال ليست في مقدور الابن ان يدفعها .


هل لديك حلولا اخرى ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا أدري لماذا تجعل من سيدنا آدم عاجز عن الرجوع الى الله

أخي طريق العودة الى الله سهل ان كنت ضللت الطريق

لماذا تجعل ثمن التوبة باهظ لا يمكن سداده

فضل الله علينا عظيما
لا اقصد طبعا اننا نستطيع رد فضل الله علينا بالتوبة عن ذنوبنا
بل سنبقى مدينين لله بالكثير لو حتى بقينا نعبده طوال حياتنا

فرحمة الله واسعة يضاعف الأجر والثواب ليخفف عنا العذاب




			نحن لا نناقش تعديل القانون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا بأس كان اعتراضي من البداية وحتى الآن على طبيعة القانون ورفضي له




			اذا قلت لابني ، امشي بجانبي طول الطريق ، فهناك حفرة عميقة على الجانب ستقع فيها اذا ابتعدت عني ، اذا ابتعد الابن سيقع في الحفرة ( نقطة نهاية السطر انتهى الامر ) كيف نناقش عدالة القانون انه اذا ابتعد الابن سيقع في الحفرة ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بمجرد استنجاد ابنك بك هل كنت ستتركه في الحفرة وتذهب وتقول له هذا ذنبك وتحمل العقاب
طبعا لا
ستسارع بمد يدك له لتخرجه منها
وهو سيبقى شاكرا لك صنيعك ولا اظنه سيتعمد عصيانك بعدها



			اذا قلت لابني لا تأكل من الشجرة المسمومة ، لان يوم تأكل منها سوف تموت ، فعصى بارادته واكل منها ، كيف تحاسبين عدالة القانون والتحذير بعدم الاكل من الشجرة بعد الاكل منها والموت ؟؟؟ هل ينفع الندم وقتها ؟؟؟ لابد من ان يدفع احدهم ثمن اجرة الخطية ، ثمن المستشفى واللقاح الغالي الثمن لانقاذ حياة الابن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو تصرفك؟؟؟؟
هل تركت ابنك وحده
طبعا لا
رغم خطئه لكنك سارعت لمساعدته  وستبقى تحبه رغم خطئه
كان اعتراضي هو
حسب قانون عقاب الخطية الموت
يعني لو طبقناه على هذه القصة الولد الذي أكل من الشجرة المسمومة
قلت له ان اكلت من الشجرة سأتركك
أنت من طريق وانا من طريق

ان اكل منها وتسمم هل ستتركه؟؟؟
هل ستقول له ستأخذ عقابك بأنني سأتركك
هكذا تكون قاسيا
وان كان الولد مخطئا
لكنك عاملته بقسوة قد تودي بحياته



			الان آدم ميت ( منفصل عن الله روحيا ) ،كيف يمكن ان يحيا ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الندم اول الطريق
التوبة ثاني جزء
الرجاء من الله ليغفر له ثالثا
محاولة التقرب الى الله بأي طريقة
بالاستغفار بالصلاة بالصيام
اي عبادة تقربه من الله
ويلح في طلبه من الله برجاء المغفرة

حتى يرضى الله عنه



			ولكن هل تستطيعين انت ان توجديه ، بدون اللجوء الى تناقض العدل مع الرحمة ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عدل الله تطبق عندما شعر آدم بالندم
عندما تعذب لبعده عن الله
عندما يدعوه ولا يستجيب له

ربما يكون العذاب النفسي اشد بكثير من العذاب الجسدي

تحقق العدل بأنه أخذ العقاب

تحققت الرحمة بمغفرة الله له ذنبه بعد الحاحه ومحاولة آدم التقرب الى الله بشتى الطرق استكمالا لطريق العدل*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

اختي الفاضلة رؤية 

سلام ونعمة 

ارى في كلامك انك لازلت تتكلمين عن ان الذنوب انواع واصناف 
واحدة يكفي التوبة فيها واخرى لا تكفيها التوبة ويجب توقيع العقوبة .


ونسيت انني قلت لك في الايمان المسيحي ، ليس هناك تصنيف للذنوب 
الكل متساو ، ليس لان السرقة مثل الكذب مثل القتل 
ولكن لان كلها موجهة ضد الله ذاته مشرع القوانين 

هذا الامر كتبته لك بالتفصيل وبالشواهد الكتابية سابقا لن اعود اليها 
يمكنك الرجوع اليها اذا شئت بالمداخلة رقم # 50 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=878573&postcount=50


واعتقد انك وافقتيني في مرحلة ما على هذا الامر ، حينما اتفقنا على البنود السابقة 
واحداها 

عقوبة الخطية تتعاظم بعظمة من تم توجيه الاهانة اليه 


اذا انتهينا من هذه النقطة .

الان تقولين :



> *اذن جرمه الكبير لا يكفيه الندم وحده*
> 
> *عند اقامة الحد عليه وهو القتل طبعا لا يجب ان تشفع له توبته *
> *لانه أخذ حق ليس له كما انه بسهولة ممكن ان يكذب ويقول تبت ان كانت كلمة توبة ستنجيه من العقاب*
> ...




حسنا جدا ، تعال نطبق كلامك هذا على خطية آدم مع الله 

اذا كان آدم في خطيته الاولى لم يخطيء تجاه انسان آخر ، بل اخطأ الى الله مباشرة .

واجرة الخطية التي قال له الله عليها مسبقا وقبل ارتكاب اي خطية ( يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت ) ووافق عليها آدم ضمنيا ، فهو لم يناقش ولم يطلب التخفيف ، فهو يعرف ان كسر وصية الله لا يمكن التفاوض فيها او تخفيف العقوبة ، حتى لمجرد التفكير فيها قبل ان يأكل من الشجرة .

واكل آدم من الشجرة ، وواضح انه لم يسقط ميتا ، فهي ليست شجرة مسمومة ، اذا فالموت الذي تكلم به الله لم يكن المقصودبه الموت الجسدي بل الموت الروحي .

اذا آدم منفصل روحيا عن الله ، ومهما تاب ومهما ندم ، لن يستطيع ان يحي نفسه روحيا ، يحتاج الى الله لكي يحيه روحيا .

كيف يستفاد آدم من موته كعقوبة ؟؟؟ هنا ؟؟؟ 
لم يتطهر هو ولا نفسه بالموت ،وان كان شيئا وحيدا قد تطهر بموت آدم فهو محضر الله القدوس الذي تطهر من الخطية بموت آدم الخاطيء، وتحقيق العدالة الالهية .


*



لا أدري لماذا تجعل من سيدنا آدم عاجز عن الرجوع الى الله

أخي طريق العودة الى الله سهل ان كنت ضللت الطريق

لماذا تجعل ثمن التوبة باهظ لا يمكن سداده

فضل الله علينا عظيما
لا اقصد طبعا اننا نستطيع رد فضل الله علينا بالتوبة عن ذنوبنا
بل سنبقى مدينين لله بالكثير لو حتى بقينا نعبده طوال حياتنا

فرحمة الله واسعة يضاعف الأجر والثواب ليخفف عنا العذاب

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
يا اختي رؤية : هداكي الله ورعاكي 

في كل مرة تكتبين لي عن رحمة الله الواسعة ، كما لو كان كلامي ان الله قاسي . 

يا اختي انا اقول ان الله رحيم، ولكنه لن يكسر العدالة من اجل الرحمة ، وما فعله الله في الاعلان المسيحي لم يكن فيه قاسيا بل رحيما اكثر من رحمته في الاسلام . 

رحمة الله ومغفرته في المسيح يسوع كافيه وكاملة ، لا تجعل الانسان يدخل النار لتطهير بعض خطاياه كما في الاسلام ( ان منكم الا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ) ، اين الرحمة والمغفرة في دخول الناس المؤمنين النار ؟؟؟

ولكن تساؤلك عن عجز آدم ، انا لم اجعله عاجزا 
لانه بالفعل بعد الخطية هو عاجز ، بل هو ميت ... ميت ... ميت 

كيف يستطيع الميت ان ينقذ نفسه ...

بل في مثال آخر قلته لك سابقا ، انه اذا كان اب يحذر ابنه من الابتعاد عنه لان المنطقة مليئة بالحفر العميقة ، ولكن بعد التحذير ، مضي بعيدا ، واختبأ ، وسقط في حفرة ،كيف يكون ندمه واعترافه بالخطأ كافيا لان يخرجه من الحفرة بنفسه ؟؟؟

ان لم يصرخ ، ويقول يا ابي ، اخطأت ، ووقعت في الحفرة ، فان الحل في يد الاب ، سوف يأتي ليخرج ابنه ، ولكن الابن ، في الحفرة، كيف يخرج منها ويعود الى ابيه ، بالصوم والصلاة والزكاة؟؟؟

الا آدم ميت روحيا ، وقلت لك ان الحل في يد الله ، ولابد من ان تلتقي العدالة والرحمة .

كل كلامك يحقق الرحمة بدون العدالة .

***********

تعالي اجيبي عن المثال الذي وضعته لك في مداخلتي السابقة ولنرى كيف سوف تنقذي المخطيء باعماله الصالحة ، بالصوم والصلاة والزكاة .

**********

اذا قال انسان لابنه يجب ان تسمع كلامي في الرجوع من المدرسة الى البيت بالطريق الفلاني والطريقة الفلانية ، وقابله (لص او شرير ) في الطريق ، فاستمع له واطاعه اللص وعصى امر ابوه ، هل تعتقدين ان هذه ( المعصية) لها توبة لحلها ؟؟ 

ان الطفل سوف يتم سرقته بواسطة اللص الكاذب ، فكيف يرجع الى ابوه ؟؟؟ 

افترضي معي ان اللص طلب فدية من الآب ، هل يكفي توبة الابن وندمه لكي يعود الى ابيه ؟؟
واذا لم يكن للابن ان يدفع ثمن الفدية ، فمن يدفعها غير الآب ؟؟؟ 

الان موقف الابن كالآتي :

اذا كان خروجه من بيت ابوه ، اعلان عصيان وعدم طاعة ، فلن يفكر في العودة الى بيت ابيه 

اذا شعر بخطأه في انه استمع لكلام آخر غير ابوه ، فسوف يعلن رغبته للعودة الى بيت ابيه .

الان موقف الاب كالتالي : 

في حالة اعلان الابن ان خروجه عصيان عن الاب ، سوف يكون قلب الاب حزينا محطما ، ولكن ماذا يفعل اذا كانت هذه هي ارادة الابن .

في حالة اعن الابن توبته وندمه ورغبته في العودة الى احضان ابيه ، فسوف يكون الاب يكون رحيما ومحبا وغفورا بدرجة كافية ، ان يسامح معصية ابنه ، ويقوم بدفع الفدية التي هي بكل الاحوال ليست في مقدور الابن ان يدفعها .


هل لديك حلولا اخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## رؤية (24 أغسطس 2008)

*



			ونسيت انني قلت لك في الايمان المسيحي ، ليس هناك تصنيف للذنوب 
الكل متساو ، ليس لان السرقة مثل الكذب مثل القتل 
ولكن لان كلها موجهة ضد الله ذاته مشرع القوانين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أجل هذا ما لديكم ولكني غير مقتنعة بالعدل فيه هكذا



			واعتقد انك وافقتيني في مرحلة ما على هذا الامر ، حينما اتفقنا على البنود السابقة 
واحداها 

عقوبة الخطية تتعاظم بعظمة من تم توجيه الاهانة اليه 


اذا انتهينا من هذه النقطة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أجل الله عظيم لكن حجم الجريمة يختلف ان عصيت الله أو ان عصيت الله وألحقت الضرر بأحد بمعصيتك



			اذا آدم منفصل روحيا عن الله ، ومهما تاب ومهما ندم ، لن يستطيع ان يحي نفسه روحيا ، يحتاج الى الله لكي يحيه روحيا .

كيف يستفاد آدم من موته كعقوبة ؟؟؟ هنا ؟؟؟ 
لم يتطهر هو ولا نفسه بالموت ،وان كان شيئا وحيدا قد تطهر بموت آدم فهو محضر الله القدوس الذي تطهر من الخطية بموت آدم الخاطيء، وتحقيق العدالة الالهية .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وآدم ماذا حدث له

هل تعرف معنى الشعور ببعد الله عنك؟؟؟؟
أنت تقول تحققت العدالة بتطهير محضر الله من الخطية
ماذا عن العدل مع آدم نفسه

الله خلقه
يعلم الله أن لديه النفس الامارة بالسوء والتي يمكن أن تجعله يضعف فيسمع لكلام الشيطان

قد ضعف وسمع لكلام الشيطان
ماذا بعد؟؟؟؟
العدل ان يتركه الله بعيدا عنه للأبد لقمة سائغة للشيطان؟؟؟؟
حتى وان أظهر توبته لا يغفر له؟؟؟؟
كيف سيُغفر له؟؟؟؟



			يا اختي رؤية : هداكي الله ورعاكي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


آمين أجمعين




			يا اختي انا اقول ان الله رحيم، ولكنه لن يكسر العدالة من اجل الرحمة ، وما فعله الله في الاعلان المسيحي لم يكن فيه قاسيا بل رحيما اكثر من رحمته في الاسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما أدراك ان الله رحيم في المسيحية أكثر من الاسلام



			رحمة الله ومغفرته في المسيح يسوع كافيه وكاملة ، لا تجعل الانسان يدخل النار لتطهير بعض خطاياه كما في الاسلام ( ان منكم الا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ) ، اين الرحمة والمغفرة في دخول الناس المؤمنين النار ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم أفهم
هل معنى هذا ان الانسان المسيحي ان عصى الله فان الله لن يعذبه؟؟؟؟
هل الانسان العابد لله ُيعامل كالانسان العاصي؟؟؟؟
هل في هذا عدل؟؟؟؟



			بل في مثال آخر قلته لك سابقا ، انه اذا كان اب يحذر ابنه من الابتعاد عنه لان المنطقة مليئة بالحفر العميقة ، ولكن بعد التحذير ، مضي بعيدا ، واختبأ ، وسقط في حفرة ،كيف يكون ندمه واعترافه بالخطأ كافيا لان يخرجه من الحفرة بنفسه ؟؟؟

ان لم يصرخ ، ويقول يا ابي ، اخطأت ، ووقعت في الحفرة ، فان الحل في يد الاب ، سوف يأتي ليخرج ابنه ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أجل صدقت عليه ان يصرخ ويستنجد بأبيه
هذا ان قارنناه بمعاملة آدم في معصيته فان آدم بعد وقوعه بالمعصية سيصرخ ويستنجد بالله ليغفر له
ولن يخرج من معصيته ان لم يغفر الله له
التوبة بدون المغفرة لا تعني شيئا
يعني طرف واحد لا يكفي
العاصي يتوب والتوبة هي بمثابة استصراخ واستنجاد الى الله
الله يرى صدق التائب
ان كان تائبا وكفر عن ذنبه وغفر له تحقق الطرف الثاني
توبة ومغفرة



			ولكن الابن ، في الحفرة، كيف يخرج منها ويعود الى ابيه ، بالصوم والصلاة والزكاة؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الابن استعطف أباه باستنجاده 
العاصي استنجد الله بتوبته واستغفاره وعبادته

الاب أشفق على ابنه فعاد وساعده

الله برحمته غفر للعاصي وتاب عليه



			افترضي معي ان اللص طلب فدية من الآب ، هل يكفي توبة الابن وندمه لكي يعود الى ابيه ؟؟
واذا لم يكن للابن ان يدفع ثمن الفدية ، فمن يدفعها غير الآب ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الاب يعرف بضعف ابنه
ويعرف انه ان تركه وحده فلن ينجو
بما ان الاب ليس شاهد لما في قلب ابنه
فهو يعلم بشكل طبيعي ان ابنه سيكون نادما على عصيانه
وسيهب لنجدته



			اذا كان خروجه من بيت ابوه ، اعلان عصيان وعدم طاعة ، فلن يفكر في العودة الى بيت ابيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الابن بخروجه من البيت وعملية اختطافه ستجعله يندم لانه قاسى ببعده عن ابيه

لنفترض ان الابن جاحد هل الاب سيتركه
أكيد سيحاول اعادته له 



			اذا شعر بخطأه في انه استمع لكلام آخر غير ابوه ، فسوف يعلن رغبته للعودة الى بيت ابيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أكيد الاب سيكون سعيدا جدا بعودة ابنه له



			في حالة اعلان الابن ان خروجه عصيان عن الاب ، سوف يكون قلب الاب حزينا محطما ، ولكن ماذا يفعل اذا كانت هذه هي ارادة الابن .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل انتهت الحياة عند هذه النقطة
طبعا لا
ان كان الابن جاحدا وترك أباه بعد ان دفع الفدية سيحاول الاب استرجاعه
الانسان العاصي تكون معصيته لفترة قد تحدث له صدمات بحياته كفقد عزيز او اي مصيبة ربما تكون السبب في عودته الى طريق الايمان
أما ان قصدت ان الاب سيفكر قبل دفع الفدية ان ابنه ربما يكون جاحدا
هل هذا سيغير من رحمة الاب لابنه 
بامكانه معاقبته بعد العودة لكن في لحظات الاختطاف الابن بحاجة له ان تركه سيموت




			في حالة اعن الابن توبته وندمه ورغبته في العودة الى احضان ابيه ، فسوف يكون الاب يكون رحيما ومحبا وغفورا بدرجة كافية ، ان يسامح معصية ابنه ، ويقوم بدفع الفدية التي هي بكل الاحوال ليست في مقدور الابن ان يدفعها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عند عودة الابن النادم سيكون شاكرا لابيه على موقفه معه
ويأخذ من هذا الموقف العبرة ان لا يعيد نفس الخطأ وهذا بمثابة اقرار بالذنب وتوبة*


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *fredyyy**لقد تناقشت سابقا مع new_man عن العقاب وان العقاب ينبغي ان يتوازن مع حجم المعصية*


 

*نعم لقد تناقشت مع الأخ /  new_man   ومن إجابته أوضح لك أن عقاب الخطية *

*لا يتوازن مع حجم الخطية ... لكنه يتوازن مع قيمة الذي أخطأ الانسان في حقه وهو الله *

*فالانسان دائماً يحب التخفيف من حدة وشناعة الخطية ... لكن الله ليس كذلك *

*فالخطية هي الخطية مهما خففتها ومها أضعفت من خطورتها *

*فهي بالأخير في حق الله*



رؤية قال:


> *يعني مثلا الذنوب جميعها ليست متساوية في الضرر الذي تلحقه*


 

*سأعطي لك مثلاً لإيضاح الفكرة وليس لتطبيق كل جوانبه*

*الطبيب إذا تلوث أحد أصابعة أو تلوثت يده أو تلوث جسدة كله*

*في كل الحالات لا يصلح أن يدخل حجرة العمليات*

*فالمبدأ وجود الانسان في حالة عدم التلوث وليس في حجم التلوث*



رؤية قال:


> *القتل ليس كالزنا ليس كالسرقة ليس كالكذب ليس كالغيبة*


 

*سأذكر لك قصة من الكتاب المقدس تفيد أن الكذب *

*لاحظ الكلمات الملوَّنه*

اعمال الرسل 5 
1 وَرَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا وَامْرَأَتُهُ سَفِّيرَةُ بَاعَ مُلْكاً 
2 وَاخْتَلَسَ مِنَ الثَّمَنِ وَامْرَأَتُهُ لَهَا خَبَرُ ذَلِكَ وَأَتَى بِجُزْءٍ وَوَضَعَهُ عِنْدَ أَرْجُلِ الرُّسُلِ. 
3 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا لِمَاذَا مَلأَ الشَّيْطَانُ قَلْبَكَ لِتَكْذِبَ *عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* وَتَخْتَلِسَ مِنْ ثَمَنِ الْحَقْلِ؟ 
4 أَلَيْسَ وَهُوَ بَاقٍ كَانَ يَبْقَى لَكَ؟ وَلَمَّا بِيعَ أَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي سُلْطَانِكَ؟ فَمَا بَالُكَ وَضَعْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ؟ *أَنْتَ لَمْ تَكْذِبْ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَلْ عَلَى اللهِ*». 
5 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ حَنَانِيَّا هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ *وَقَعَ وَمَاتَ*. وَصَارَ خَوْفٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا بِذَلِكَ. 
6 فَنَهَضَ الأَحْدَاثُ وَلَفُّوهُ وَحَمَلُوهُ خَارِجاً وَدَفَنُوهُ. 
7 ثُمَّ حَدَثَ بَعْدَ مُدَّةِ نَحْوِ ثَلاَثِ سَاعَاتٍ أَنَّ امْرَأَتَهُ دَخَلَتْ وَلَيْسَ لَهَا خَبَرُ مَا جَرَى. 
8 فَسَأَلَهَا بُطْرُسُ: «قُولِي لِي أَبِهَذَا الْمِقْدَارِ بِعْتُمَا الْحَقْلَ؟» فَقَالَتْ: «نَعَمْ بِهَذَا الْمِقْدَارِ». 
9 فَقَالَ لَهَا بُطْرُسُ: «*مَا بَالُكُمَا اتَّفَقْتُمَا عَلَى تَجْرِبَةِ رُوحِ الرَّبِّ؟* هُوَذَا أَرْجُلُ الَّذِينَ دَفَنُوا رَجُلَكِ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَسَيَحْمِلُونَكِ خَارِجاً». 
10 *فَوَقَعَتْ فِي الْحَالِ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ وَمَاتَتْ*. فَدَخَلَ الشَّبَابُ وَوَجَدُوهَا مَيْتَةً فَحَمَلُوهَا خَارِجاً وَدَفَنُوهَا بِجَانِبِ رَجُلِهَا. 
11 فَصَارَ خَوْفٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْكَنِيسَةِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا بِذَلِكَ. 

*فالكذب كان عقابه الموت والموت الفوري*



رؤية قال:


> *اذن البعض تكفيه التوبة والبعض لا تكفيه وينبغي ان يعاقب عقابا اكبر*


 

*التوبة هي رغبة في عدم فعل خطية قد تمت *

*ولا تحتوي في طياتها على القيمة الفعلية لعقاب تلك الخطية لأنها مجرد كلمات*




رؤية قال:


> *هل الاكل من الشجرة تجعله يصبح الها ؟؟ **لم أفهم **كيف ذلك*


 

*الغرض من الأكل من الشجرة هو *
*إتمام الرغبة المعروضة من الشيطان وهو ... تكونان كالله (أن يتساوى الانسان بالله)*

*وإليك النص الكتابي مرة أخرى وهذا كلام الشيطان لحواء :*

التكوين 3 : 5 
بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ *يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ* مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا *وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ* عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ». 

*فالرغبة في الأكل لم يكن لهدف الأكل بل كان ورائها رغبة في أن يكونان كالله*




رؤية قال:


> *لكن تقديم الذبيحة بهدف تكفير الذنوب يختلف عن تقديم الذبيحة من الله لنبي كجائزة له على طاعته*


 

*الذبيحة لم تكن في يوم من الأيام جائزة لأنها تخص الله *

اللاويين 1 : 13 
وَامَّا الاحْشَاءُ وَالاكَارِعُ فَيَغْسِلُهَا بِمَاءٍ وَيُقَرِّبُ الْكَاهِنُ الْجَمِيعَ وَيُوقِدُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ. انَّهُ مُحْرَقَةٌ *وَقُودُ رَائِحَةِ سُرُورٍ لِلرَّبِّ*.

*أما الجائزة التي حصَّلها إبراهيم لطاعته لله هي وعد الله الذي أتمَّه له*

التكوين : 22 
15 وَنَادَى مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ *ابْرَاهِيمَ* ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ 
16 وَقَالَ: «*بِذَاتِي اقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ* *انِّي* مِنْ اجْلِ انَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الامْرَ *وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ* 
17 *ابَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً* *وَاكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيرا* كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ *وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ اعْدَائِهِ* 
18 *وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ* جَمِيعُ امَمِ الارْضِ *مِنْ اجْلِ انَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي*».


----------



## المشتاقةللجنة (24 أغسطس 2008)

*لقد غفر الله تعالى لسيدنا ادم عليه السلام حين اكل من الشجره 

حيث قال في كتابه الكريم القران الكريم
قال الله تعالى: " فتلقى ادم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم " البقرة:اية37  


في كتاب تفسير العّزامي للفرقان القرآن وذكره السيوطي في الخصائص الكبرى ج1 عن عدة من الحفاظ عن عمر بن الخطاب قال : ( قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) : لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة قال: يا رب أسألك بحق محمد لما غفرت لي فقال الله: يا آدم وكيف عرفت محمداً ولم أخلقه ؟ 
قال : يا رب لأنك لما خلقتني بيدك ونفخت فيّ من روحك ، رفعت رأسي فرأيت على قوائم العرش مكتوباً : لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله فعلمت انك لم تضف الى اسمك الا احب الخلق اليك ، فقال الله : صدقت يا آدم . انه احب الخلق الي ادعني بحقه قد غفرت لك ولولا محمد ما خلقتك .


وهنا يتضح ان الله تعالى قد غفر لادم عليهالسلام ​*


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *ماذا عن العدل مع آدم نفسه*


 

*آدم نفسه لم يُعارض قضاء الله بل َقَبِلَ الطرد *

*لأنه إختبر أن الله يُحبه فالله يحبة بعدل ... وهو وعادل في حبه*

*هذا ما لا يعرفه كثير من الناس اليوم *
*فالذي يعرف أن الله يحبه لا يخاف من عدله*

يوحنا الاولى  4 : 18 
*لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ،* بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ *تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ* 
لأَنَّ الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ. 




رؤية قال:


> *هل معنى هذا ان الانسان المسيحي ان عصى الله فان الله لن يعذبه؟؟؟؟*


 

*نعم الانسان المسيحي لا يُغذبه الله *

*لأن الآب السماوي لا يُعذب أولاده*

*فالتأديب الصادر من الله نوعان :*
*1 - تأديب أبدي الخاطي*
*2 - تأديب أبوي للمؤمنين *
​*فتأديب الخاطي أبدي لأن الخاطي رفض المسيح الفادي *
*وفيه عذاب*

*أما التأديب الأبوي للمؤمنين لكي يحفظهم في طريق الإستقامة دائما أمام الله *
*وليس فيه عذاب بل هو عذاء*

مزمور 23 : 4 
أَيْضاً إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرّاً لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي.
*عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي*. 

مزمور 118 : 18 
تَأْدِيباً *أَدَّبَنِي الرَّبُّ* *وَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ لَمْ يُسْلِمْنِي*. 





.


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة رؤية :

تحية محبة وسلام 

اشكر الله ان الاجابة خرجت من لسانك وليس من لساننا ...

في مثال الابن ، كتبت تقولين 



> اقتباس:
> في حالة اعلان الابن ان خروجه عصيان عن الاب ، سوف يكون قلب الاب حزينا محطما ، ولكن ماذا يفعل اذا كانت هذه هي ارادة الابن .
> هل انتهت الحياة عند هذه النقطة
> طبعا لا
> ...




جميل جدا 

الله ينور عقلك وقبلك 

انت الان توافقين ان الابن الهارب من محبة ابيه بالمعصية ، معرضا ان يموت ، فهل هذه قسوة من الاب ؟؟؟
ام انه الثمن الطبيعي الذي من الممكن ان يدفعه الابن ، لن يكون هذا هو عقاب الاب ، ولكنه نتيجة لكسر القانون الذي وضعه الاب ، فالاب هنا غير ظالم . 

اليس كذلك ؟؟

ولكنك تقولين ان من ضمن ما يفعله الله لكي يرجع التائب هو ان (يفقد عزيز ) او يموت شخص عزيز لديه .

كيف تشرحين ، فقد عزيز على انه طريقة الله في ارجاع التائب .

هل بهذا توافقين على ان موت هذا العزيز ، هو ثمن غالي قد يدفعه ( احدا ما ) لكي يعود الانسان تائبا الى الله ؟؟؟

فهذا اذا ما نقوله نحن من البداية وانت ترفضينه !!!!!!!!!!!!!

بل نحن نقول ان عدالة الله ومحبته اعظم ، فلم يكلفنا نحن ثمن العودة اليه ، 

نحن نقول ان الله فدانا بموت يسوع المسيح ( ابن الله الوحيد ) لكي نعود نحن الى احضانه 

فلماذا تكتبين هذا في اجابتك ومع هذا ترفضينها اذا قلناها نحن ؟؟؟

الان هل هذا ظلم من الله ؟؟؟ اعتقد انه ليس ظلما ، فانت التي كتبتي من نفسك .

اذا قلتي ان الله ( يجعل انسانا يموت ) لكي يرجع التائب اليه .
هذا هو مفهوم الفداء ، ان يموت انسانا لكي يرجع التائب الى الله فيحيا .

وهذا ما نقوله من بداية الحديث .

ارجو ان تتفضلي بالاجابة .

ولي كلام آخر سوف اضعه ، لتوضيح بعض المفاهيم الاضافية والرد على باقي مداخلتك ، ولكن بعد ان استمع الى ردك وتوضيحك .

ربنا معاكي


----------



## رؤية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*fredyyy 




			سأذكر لك قصة من الكتاب المقدس تفيد أن الكذب 

لاحظ الكلمات الملوَّنه

اعمال الرسل 5 
وَرَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا وَامْرَأَتُهُ سَفِّيرَةُ بَاعَ مُلْكاً 
2 وَاخْتَلَسَ مِنَ الثَّمَنِ وَامْرَأَتُهُ لَهَا خَبَرُ ذَلِكَ وَأَتَى بِجُزْءٍ وَوَضَعَهُ عِنْدَ أَرْجُلِ الرُّسُلِ. 
3 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا لِمَاذَا مَلأَ الشَّيْطَانُ قَلْبَكَ لِتَكْذِبَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَتَخْتَلِسَ مِنْ ثَمَنِ الْحَقْلِ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه القصة عن الكذب بهدف الاختلاس أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟
اذن هذا ليس كذب مجرد بل فيه سرقة وشهادة زور
طبعا عقاب السرقة وشهادة الزور كبير




			التوبة هي رغبة في عدم فعل خطية قد تمت 

ولا تحتوي في طياتها على القيمة الفعلية لعقاب تلك الخطية لأنها مجرد كلمات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل التوبة فقط كلمات؟؟؟؟
التوبة ندم على فعل معصية وعزم على عدم الرجوع لها واللجوء الى الله ليغفر الذنب بشتى طرق العبادات
ليست مجرد كلمات بل فعل (العبادة) وعزم على الابتعاد عن المعصية التي هي فعل أيضا



			فالرغبة في الأكل لم يكن لهدف الأكل بل كان ورائها رغبة في أن يكونان كالله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنت بهذا القول تجعل آدم أكثر شرا من الشيطان؟؟؟؟
هل كان آدم عليه السلام يطمح ان يصبح اله
ولماذا اذن تاب  المفروض من في قلبه هذا الكم من الشر لا يرجع عنه بسهولة هكذا



			الذبيحة لم تكن في يوم من الأيام جائزة لأنها تخص الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

برأيك لماذا انزل الله الكبش لفداء ابن ابراهيم؟؟؟؟؟؟



			آدم نفسه لم يُعارض قضاء الله بل َقَبِلَ الطرد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل قبل ان يطرد نهائيا من رحمة الله
أي عاقل يقبل بهذا؟؟؟؟؟



			لأنه إختبر أن الله يُحبه فالله يحبة بعدل ... وهو وعادل في حبه

هذا ما لا يعرفه كثير من الناس اليوم 
فالذي يعرف أن الله يحبه لا يخاف من عدله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا اقول ان الله يحبه أكيد طبعا
لكن حسب قولكم هو طرده بعيدا عنه أين يظهر الحب ان لم يقبل رجاءه وتوبته؟؟؟؟




			نعم الانسان المسيحي لا يُغذبه الله 

لأن الآب السماوي لا يُعذب أولاده

فالتأديب الصادر من الله نوعان :
1 - تأديب أبدي الخاطي
2 - تأديب أبوي للمؤمنين 


فتأديب الخاطي أبدي لأن الخاطي رفض المسيح الفادي 
وفيه عذاب

أما التأديب الأبوي للمؤمنين لكي يحفظهم في طريق الإستقامة دائما أمام الله 
وليس فيه عذاب بل هو عذاء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أين العدل اذن
أليس الله رفض قبول آدم لعصيانه والامر يستحق العدل
لماذا عدم معاقبة المسيحي العاصي لا يعد ظلم واجحاف بحق آدم 
هذا يسمى كيل بمكيالين فجميعنا من خلق الله
لماذا بعض الخاطئين يحاسب حسابا عسيرا كما افترضتم ما حدث لآدم والبعض لا يحاسب بالمرة كالمسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟



			تَأْدِيباً أَدَّبَنِي الرَّبُّ وَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ لَمْ يُسْلِمْنِي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا لم تستمر قاعدة عقاب الخطية الموت الا مع آدم فقط؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## رؤية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*new_man **



			تحية محبة وسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وعليكم السلام



			انت الان توافقين ان الابن الهارب من محبة ابيه بالمعصية ، معرضا ان يموت ، فهل هذه قسوة من الاب ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ان تركه وحده ليعاني جزاء معصيته فهي قسوة




			ام انه الثمن الطبيعي الذي من الممكن ان يدفعه الابن ، لن يكون هذا هو عقاب الاب ، ولكنه نتيجة لكسر القانون الذي وضعه الاب ، فالاب هنا غير ظالم . 

اليس كذلك ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما سلوك الاب بعد عصيان ابنه؟؟؟؟
ان تركه فهو ظالم ولا يحمل مشاعر محبة لابنه
ان حاول مساعدته ثم بعد ذلك عاتبه وعاقبه فهو عادل ويعفو عن ابنه برغم زلاته




			ولكنك تقولين ان من ضمن ما يفعله الله لكي يرجع التائب هو ان (يفقد عزيز ) او يموت شخص عزيز لديه .

كيف تشرحين ، فقد عزيز على انه طريقة الله في ارجاع التائب .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

البعض منا في أكثر اوقات عصيانه يمهله الله
لكن ممكن ان يموت ابوه او اخوه او ابنه أي شخص يعني له الكثير
أصابته مصيبة الموت مثلا
ماذا سيكون حاله في حال فقدان عزيز
اكيد سيصل الى اكثر حالات الحزن
ماذا سيفعل
كثرة الحزن تجعلنا نشعر بحاجتنا الشديدة الى من يخفف حزننا
الى من نلجأ
ربما يحاول المحيطون بنا التخفيف لكن ما فقدناه اكبر ويحتاج تعويض اكبر
ترك بداخلنا فراغ كبير
ان وجد في قلب هذا الانسان القليل من الخير فانه سيلتجأ الى الله 
محبة الله تعبئ هذا الفراغ بداخله
يخاطبه يدعوه يستغفره يعبده
يفعل اي شيء لينال رضا الله من جديد
ممكن طبعا حالة فقدان العزيز ان تفعل العكس عند البعض فبدلا من البحث عن محبة الله بداخله
ممكن ان يلجأ الى فتن الدنيا ليحاول بها التعويض مع اغواء الشيطان له قد ينجرف نحو الهاوية

المحن محكات الرجال أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟
المحن تظهر من معدنه طيب فينقيه ويظهر بشكل اتجاه عميق نحو الطريق المستقيم لرضا الله
ومن كان معدنه خبيث سيزداد خبثا في المحن وينحرف بشكل اكبر من السابق



			هل بهذا توافقين على ان موت هذا العزيز ، هو ثمن غالي قد يدفعه ( احدا ما ) لكي يعود الانسان تائبا الى الله ؟؟؟

فهذا اذا ما نقوله نحن من البداية وانت ترفضينه !!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

متى قلت هذا وكيف رفضته انا؟؟؟؟



			بل نحن نقول ان عدالة الله ومحبته اعظم ، فلم يكلفنا نحن ثمن العودة اليه ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا هو الظلم
انا من أذنب بحق خالقه وعصاه
اذن أنا من يستحق هذا الاختبار
لا أريد أن يحاسب أحد عن ذنوبي
أريد الموت ان كان ثمنا لتكفير معصيتي
أنا أكره الظلم وحاشا لله ان يكون ظالما
لن يحاسب احد عني
ولن يحاسبني حسابا عسيرا ويترك غيري بدون حساب
كل منا سيحاسب بناء على عمله
ان خيرا فخيرا وان شرا فشرا



			نحن نقول ان الله فدانا بموت يسوع المسيح ( ابن الله الوحيد ) لكي نعود نحن الى احضانه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أريد طرح اسئلة تشتت الموضوع
لكني لم افهم يوما هل المسيح ابن او هو الله
وقصة الفداء ابدا لم اقتنع بها



			فلماذا تكتبين هذا في اجابتك ومع هذا ترفضينها اذا قلناها نحن ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اقرأ سطوري جيدا ستجدني اوافقك في بعض النقاط لكنك فجأة  تستنتج استنتاجا بعيدا عن تفكيري وقناعتي



			الان هل هذا ظلم من الله ؟؟؟ اعتقد انه ليس ظلما ، فانت التي كتبتي من نفسك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما قلته ان قدر انسان ان يموت انتهى أجله
لم يمت لاجلي
لم ينتحر لاجلي
مات بشكل طبيعي بقدر من الله
لكن هل مات وانتهى الامر
لا
موته كان بالنسبة لي ناقوس ايقظني من غفلتي
لم اخطط ان يموت
ولم اطلب ان يموت
لكن قدر الله نافذ ومات
لم يقصد هو ان يموت
ولم يأتِ الى الارض ليموت فاستيقظ انا
لا اريده اضحية بدلا مني
لكن هذه المصيبة علمتني
أيقظت في حاجتي الى الله
جعلتني اشعر بالفراغ في معصيتي
هل سأبقى أندب على من مات أم سأموت خلفه؟؟؟؟
لا
لم تكسرني المصيبة
ان لم تكسرني فقد زادتني قوة
قوة بربي
حاجتي لله غنى عن الناس
تذللي لله عزة
أشكر الله على كل محنة أمر بها
ان لم تقتلني فقد استفدت منها كثيرا


سأعود لاستنتاجك
انت تفترض ان موت يسوع ايقظ حاجتكم الى الله؟؟؟
ألم تفقد عزيز في حياتك كنت بأمس الحاجة له؟؟؟؟؟
ان كان الجواب نعم
اذن هذا الشخص العزيز افادك كما فعل يسوع
هل ستعبده
هل ستعبد من فقدت لانه بفقدك له التجأت الى الله؟؟؟؟؟
كم يسوع اذن يصبح في حياتنا
كم اله أصبح لنا

أرجو ان تفرق بين من مات وانا افتقدته فقربني حزني عليه الى الله
وبين عقيدة الفداء بيسوع




			ولي كلام آخر سوف اضعه ، لتوضيح بعض المفاهيم الاضافية والرد على باقي مداخلتك ، ولكن بعد ان استمع الى ردك وتوضيحك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بانتظار ردك هدانا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *fredyyy *
> *هذه القصة عن الكذب بهدف الاختلاس أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟*
> *اذن هذا ليس كذب مجرد بل فيه سرقة وشهادة زور*
> *طبعا عقاب السرقة وشهادة الزور كبير*


 

*عزيزي أتيت لك بهذه القصة لبيان أن كل الخطايا التي يقترفها الانسان عقابها الموت *
*إذ هي في حق الله في المقام الأول*

*حتى لو كان حكم الانسان عليها صغيرة أو كبيرة*

*فقانون الله ثابت لا يخضع لتعديل الانسان*

*مكتوب *
رومية 6 : 23 
لأَنَّ *أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ* وَأَمَّا *هِبَةُ اللهِ* فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ *بِالْمَسِيحِ* يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.

*تجد في الآية عقاب الخطية وفي نفس الوقت تجد طريقة الهروب والخلاص من عقابها *

*فلماذا أراك تركز على تعديل العقوبة وتحول عينك عن حل القضية*

*عندما أذهب الى الطبيب لا ُأركز كثيراً على قوة المرض وتأثيره الضار*

*لكني ُأركز جيداً على العلاج وطريقة تناوله لضمان تأثيره رعبة ً في الشفاء*

*هل ستقضي عمرك في تقصي الحقائق حول العقبة ونوعها وتترك العلاج*

*وبعد الموت تجد نفسك فقدت فرصة العلاج الإلهي فتندم حين لا ينفع الندم ؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة : رؤية 

نعمة وسلام في المسيح 

ارى انه من غير اللائق ولا الانصاف ان نكون اثنان متحاوران ضدك انت وحدك 
لاني ارى ان هذا يضع مزيد من الارهاق وعدم التركيز لك ولنا في الحوار 


سوف اتوقف اكراما لاحترام خصوصية الحوار والمتحاورين 

يمكنني ان اشترك بعد انتهائك مع الاخ المحبوب فريدي 
او اذا شئت يمكنك ان تفتحي حوارا مستقلا في ساحة الحوار الثنائي 

هذا اذا كان ذلك يوافق رغبتك .

الرب معك


----------



## رؤية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*



			تجد في الآية عقاب الخطية وفي نفس الوقت تجد طريقة الهروب والخلاص من عقابها 

فلماذا أراك تركز على تعديل العقوبة وتحول عينك عن حل القضية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لاني اريد ان يعاقب الجاني بقدر جرمه
لا اريد ان اهرب من العقاب ان كنت استحقه

اريد ان اعاقب ان أذنبت حتى اتطهر من المعصية عند لقاء ربي
لا اريد ان يتحمل احد اثمي




			عندما أذهب الى الطبيب لا ُأركز كثيراً على قوة المرض وتأثيره الضار

لكني ُأركز جيداً على العلاج وطريقة تناوله لضمان تأثيره رعبة ً في الشفاء

هل ستقضي عمرك في تقصي الحقائق حول العقبة ونوعها وتترك العلاج

وبعد الموت تجد نفسك فقدت فرصة العلاج الإلهي فتندم حين لا ينفع الندم ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا اناقش الحل من المعصية حسب شريعتكم وليس اي حل للمعصية
فانا حسب شريعتي اجد ضالتي
لا اتساءل لماذا لاني فهمت الحكمة من كل جزء*


----------



## رؤية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*
 new_man 



			نعمة وسلام في المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وعليكم السلام



			ارى انه من غير اللائق ولا الانصاف ان نكون اثنان متحاوران ضدك انت وحدك 
لاني ارى ان هذا يضع مزيد من الارهاق وعدم التركيز لك ولنا في الحوار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا تقول ضدي
هل نحن في ساحة حرب
انا اتحاور ولا احارب
اناقش لجلاء الحق ولا اشعر بالارهاق



			سوف اتوقف اكراما لاحترام خصوصية الحوار والمتحاورين 

يمكنني ان اشترك بعد انتهائك مع الاخ المحبوب فريدي 
او اذا شئت يمكنك ان تفتحي حوارا مستقلا في ساحة الحوار الثنائي 

هذا اذا كان ذلك يوافق رغبتك .

الرب معك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يؤسفني قرارك
لكن لا بأس 
كما قلت لك بعد اقل من اسبوع سيبدأ رمضان فكان من الطبيعي الوصول لنقطة النهاية

شكرا لك لصبرك معي وتفهمك لفكري
احترم فيك المحاور الذي يحاول ايصال الفكرة دون تعسف او تجريح لمحاوره

أتمنى لك الهداية والصلاح

ربما سنلتقي فيما بعد في حوارات اخرى ان كان للعمر بقية

هدانا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *لاني اريد ان يعاقب الجاني بقدر جرمه*


 

*دعني ُأكرر إحدى الثوابت أجرة الخطية هي موت *

*الله لن ُيغيِّر قانونه لمجرد رأيك الشخصي*

*وإن كنت غير مسيحي كيف تريد تغيير مبادئ المسيحية*

*هل ُيمكن لأحد أن يتدخل في معاملات جاره الحُبية مع أولاده*



رؤية قال:


> *لا اريد ان اهرب من العقاب ان كنت استحقه*


 

*أنت ُتقر بما لا تعلم *

*فالعقاب أبدي ولا رجوع فيه ... فالعقاب هو العذاب الأبدي مع الشياطين*

*لم أرى من يتمنى لنفسة هذه النهاية *

*إن موضوعنا ليس موضوع فلسفي ليعطي كل واحد رأيه*

*لكن الموضوع مصيري والكلمة الأخيرة فيه لحُكم الله *
*فالحكيم يفوز بخلاص الله المقدم مجاناً*




رؤية قال:


> *اريد ان اعاقب ان أذنبت حتى اتطهر من المعصية عند لقاء ربي ... **لا اريد ان يتحمل احد اثمي*


 

*أخي الحبيب *

*عقاب الذنب لن يطهرك بل هو هلاكٌ لك *

*وإن كنت تريد أن لا يتحمل أحد إثمك *

*فأنت لم تعرف الله كالمُحب الذي يُريد أن يُبرأك ويصالحك معه*

*وإن كنت ترفض مبدأ البدلية ( البار من أجل الأثيم )*

*فأنت بذلك ترفض الذبيحة التي ُقدمت بدلاً عن ابن إبراهيم وهذا واقع لا يختلف عليه أحد*



رؤية قال:


> *أنا اناقش الحل من المعصية حسب شريعتكم وليس اي حل للمعصية*


 

*الحل لعقاب كل المعاصي عند الله *

*أن تقبل بدلية المسيح عنك لأنه ُقدِمَ ذبيحة من معاصيك وخطاياك*

*كما ُقدمت الذبيحة بدلاً من ابن ابراهيم*

*مكتوب*

العبرانيين 9 : 14 
فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ *قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلَّهِ* بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، *يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ* لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ!

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 15 
وَهُوَ *مَاتَ لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ* كَيْ يَعِيشَ الأَحْيَاءُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ لاَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بَلْ لِلَّذِي *مَاتَ لأَجْلِهِمْ وَقَامَ*.


----------



## رؤية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*



			دعني ُأكرر إحدى الثوابت أجرة الخطية هي موت 

الله لن ُيغيِّر قانونه لمجرد رأيك الشخصي

وإن كنت غير مسيحي كيف تريد تغيير مبادئ المسيحية

هل ُيمكن لأحد أن يتدخل في معاملات جاره الحُبية مع أولاده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لقد أسأت فهمي

لم أكن اناقش لأغير المبدأ

بل أحاكم المبدأ هل هو عادل؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا لا علاقة لي بايمانك ان كنت تراه صحيحا

وان رفضت رأيي ونقاشي لا بأس أنسحب



			أنت ُتقر بما لا تعلم 

فالعقاب أبدي ولا رجوع فيه ... فالعقاب هو العذاب الأبدي مع الشياطين

لم أرى من يتمنى لنفسة هذه النهاية 

إن موضوعنا ليس موضوع فلسفي ليعطي كل واحد رأيه

لكن الموضوع مصيري والكلمة الأخيرة فيه لحُكم الله 
فالحكيم يفوز بخلاص الله المقدم مجاناً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أسأت فهمي مرة أخرى

العقاب للخطية الذي تكلمت عنه هو ملاقاة العقاب في الدنيا لاتطهر من ذنبي في الآخرة
عذاب الدنيا مقدور عليه لكن عذاب الآخرة اللهم أجرنا منه




			أخي الحبيب 

عقاب الذنب لن يطهرك بل هو هلاكٌ لك 

وإن كنت تريد أن لا يتحمل أحد إثمك 

فأنت لم تعرف الله كالمُحب الذي يُريد أن يُبرأك ويصالحك معه

وإن كنت ترفض مبدأ البدلية ( البار من أجل الأثيم )

فأنت بذلك ترفض الذبيحة التي ُقدمت بدلاً عن ابن إبراهيم وهذا واقع لا يختلف عليه أحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد وجه تشابه بين كبش فداء ابن ابراهيم عليه السلام وبين قانون الفداء المسيحي

قانون الفداء لديكم ان المسيح أتى ليتعذب بدلا عن عصاة البشر 
هم بالتالي يكونوا قد خلصوا من العقاب المفروض ان  يواجهوه

يعني بهذا لا يوجد عقاب يلاقيه الخاطئ وهذا بنظري ظلم

أما كبش فداء ابن ابراهيم عليهما السلام فقد كان لرؤيا رآها ابراهيم عليه السلام انه يذبح ابنه
ولانه يعرف ان رؤيا النبي حق وانه امر من الله

فقد تهيأ هو وابنه للذبح تحقيقا لامر الله
يعني لا يوجد عاصي في الموضوع

فلما أراد ذبحه افتداه الله بكبش جزاء حسنا من عند الله لطاعة ابراهيم عليه السلام لامر ربه وكذلك طاعة ابنه ورضوخهما لامر الله




			الحل لعقاب كل المعاصي عند الله 

أن تقبل بدلية المسيح عنك لأنه ُقدِمَ ذبيحة من معاصيك وخطاياك

كما ُقدمت الذبيحة بدلاً من ابن ابراهيم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لمَ لا تكون الطاعة والعبادة لله والتصرف بسلوك حسن ورد السيئة بالحسنة هو تكفير منا عن ذنوبنا

عندها ان عصيت الله سأجاهد نفسي لطاعته وسأفعل الخير بدلا من شر اقترفته

وتقربت الى الله بما يحب من طاعات

وطهرت نفسي من شر استقر فيها فاستبدلته بخير*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *بل أحاكم المبدأ هل هو عادل؟*


 

*ومن يحاكم الله فيما يفعل؟  أليس هذا تعدي على سلطان الله؟*



رؤية قال:


> *العقاب للخطية الذي تكلمت عنه هو ملاقاة العقاب في الدنيا لاتطهر من ذنبي في الآخرة*


 

*هذا المبدأ ليس مبدأ إلهي ... بل هو منطقية إنسانية مدمرة*



رؤية قال:


> *عذاب الدنيا مقدور عليه لكن عذاب الآخرة اللهم أجرنا منه*


 

*في المسيحية لا عذاب في الدنيا ولا عذاب في الآخرة *

*هذا ما يضمنه المسيح لنا ... لأننا أولاد الله وهذه مشاعر الله أبونا*



رؤية قال:


> *لا يوجد وجه تشابه بين كبش فداء ابن ابراهيم عليه السلام وبين قانون الفداء المسيحي*
> *قانون الفداء لديكم ان المسيح أتى ليتعذب بدلا عن عصاة البشر *


 

*أخي *
*هذا ليس فكر الله ... فكبش الفداء لابن ابراهيم هوإشارة لحَمَل الله*

*مكتوب *
يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «*هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي *يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ*. 



رؤية قال:


> *لمَ لا تكون الطاعة والعبادة لله والتصرف بسلوك حسن ورد السيئة بالحسنة هو تكفير منا عن ذنوبنا
> عندها ان عصيت الله سأجاهد نفسي لطاعته وسأفعل الخير بدلا من شر اقترفته*


 
*الانسان بدون المسيح لا يستطيع رد السيئة بالحسنة*

*لأن الانسان بدون المسيح نجس والنجس لا يستطيع أن يُقدم لله شئ بيده النجسة*

*فحسنات الانسان الطبيعي كلها أقذار*

إشعياء 64 : 6 
وَقَدْ صِرْنَا كُلُّنَا *كَنَجِسٍ وَكَثَوْبِ عِدَّةٍ كُلُّ أَعْمَالِ بِرِّنَا* وَقَدْ ذَبُلْنَا كَوَرَقَةٍ وَآثَامُنَا كَرِيحٍ تَحْمِلُنَا. 



رؤية قال:


> *وطهرت نفسي من شر استقر فيها فاستبدلته بخير*


 

*الانسان يغرر بنفسة إذ يصدق قول الشيطان بأن *

*( الانسان يستطيع أن يُطهر نفسه )*

*كيف للمغروس في الطين أن ينظف نفسه ... ويُقدم هدية لله بالأيدي القذرة*

*إنظر ماذا قيل بهذا الصدد :*

رومية 7 : 24 
وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! *مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي* مِنْ جَسَدِ هَذَا الْمَوْتِ؟ 


 تيموثاوس الثانية 4 : 18 
*وَسَيُنْقِذُنِي الرَّبُّ* مِنْ كُلِّ عَمَلٍ رَدِيءٍ وَيُخَلِّصُنِي لِمَلَكُوتِهِ السَّمَاوِيِّ. الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ. 

مزمور 51 : 2 
*اغْسِلْنِي* كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي *طَهِّرْنِي*. 

*إذاً الرب هو من يُنقذ ويُطهر ويغسل الانسان *

*فالانسان لا يستطيع أن يُنقذ ويُطهر ويغسل نفسه*


----------



## رؤية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*



			ومن يحاكم الله فيما يفعل؟ أليس هذا تعدي على سلطان الله؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا لا أؤمن بيسوع كاله
ايماني بعيسى انه نبي



			هذا المبدأ ليس مبدأ إلهي ... بل هو منطقية إنسانية مدمرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وضح مقصدك أكثر
هل من الشر ان أطمح بدخول الجنة

هل من الشر انني اريد نفسي نقية من الذنوب

هل من الشر انني اريد مقاومة شر الخطيئة بالخير

هل من الشر تحويل الانسان العاصي الى مؤمن




			في المسيحية لا عذاب في الدنيا ولا عذاب في الآخرة 

هذا ما يضمنه المسيح لنا ... لأننا أولاد الله وهذه مشاعر الله أبونا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما الذي يمنع المسيحي اذن من ارتكاب الخطيئة طالما لا يوجد عقاب؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا اعرف طبيعة النفس البشرية التي تميل الى فعل الخطيئة
كيف ستقاومها انت كمسيحي؟؟؟؟؟

ما الرادع الذي يردع نفسك عن القيام بكل ما هو شرير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




			أخي 
هذا ليس فكر الله ... فكبش الفداء لابن ابراهيم هوإشارة لحَمَل الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ادري كيف تربطون الامور ببعضها
انا لا ارى اي تشابه بينهما
ولا ادري هل انت ترتاح نفسيا بفكرة ان ذنوبك حملها غيرك وتعذب بها؟؟؟؟؟؟



			الانسان بدون المسيح لا يستطيع رد السيئة بالحسنة

لأن الانسان بدون المسيح نجس والنجس لا يستطيع أن يُقدم لله شئ بيده النجسة

فحسنات الانسان الطبيعي كلها أقذار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لك على رأيك هذا
هل افهم من كلامك ان كل من هو غير مسيحي نجس؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكل ما يقوم به من خير هباء منثورا؟؟؟؟

أين العدل في التعامل اذن مع غير المسيحي من الهك؟؟؟؟؟

أجد في هذا كيل بمكيالين وعنصرية



			الانسان يغرر بنفسة إذ يصدق قول الشيطان بأن 

( الانسان يستطيع أن يُطهر نفسه )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل الشيطان يساعد الانسان على تطهير روحه من الذنوب؟؟؟؟
اعذرني في هذه الحال فالشيطان لم يعد شيطانا اذ يأمر بفعل الخير

انني حينما قلت ان الخاطئ سيبذل جهده بالطاعة والعبادة ومقاومة شر نفسه واستبداله بخير هذا لن يكون بمعزل او بعيدا عن الله خالقه

بدون الله لا نستطيع فعل شيء

ان لم اشعر برضا الله علي وقبوله عملي فانني لن استمر

عندما نفعل المعاصي يقابلها تعب نفسيا أتوافقني الرأي؟؟؟؟؟

ان استمررت بفعل المعصية سيقسو القلب

لكن ان حاولت التكفير عن ذنبك ستشعر بأن الهم المتكون بداخلك قد بدأ يتلاشى تدريجيا

ان زادت صلتك بالله لن تشعر بهموم الدنيا تثقل كاهلك

بل يصبح كل شيء في الدنيا جميلا حتى ان واجهت المصاعب بوجود الله تهون

هل توافقني الرأي؟؟؟؟؟



			كيف للمغروس في الطين أن ينظف نفسه ... ويُقدم هدية لله بالأيدي القذرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما مصير الانسان العاصي اذن طالما اغلقت بوجهه الابواب؟؟؟؟؟؟

أظن الانتحار في حالة انغلاق باب الله بوجهه هو أقرب الحلول أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟



			إذاً الرب هو من يُنقذ ويُطهر ويغسل الانسان 

فالانسان لا يستطيع أن يُنقذ ويُطهر ويغسل نفسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا لم أقل انه علينا اسثناء الله من المعادلة
بل أنا أحاول التقرب الى الله بشتى طرق العبادات
وأدعوه ليتقبل عملي خالصا لوجهه

لن استمر بدون الله

تضرعي وبوجود رحمة الله ومغفرته سيتقبل توبتي

سيغفر لي ذنبي ان كانت توبتي صادقة وخالصة لوجه الله

بدون رضا الله علينا تصبح الحياة غما بغم

ان شعرنا ببعد الله عنا لن نشعر بالسعادة وان امتلكنا الدنيا بأكملها

لا أريد حياة مرفهة أكون فيها بعيدا عن ربي

لا أريد حياة المعاصي الغير متناهية بدون توبة

لا أريد بذنبي أن أزيد ذنوبي بظلم انسان غيري ليحمل من آثامي ويخففها عني

اريد علاقتي مع ربي فقط بيني وبينه

اريد توبتي من القلب

اريد ان أشعر برحمة الله وعفوه عني انا المخطئ والمذنب

اريد ان أشعر بمحبة الله لي بعفوه عن زلاتي ومساعدتي لاقوم مرة اخرى*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2008)

رؤية قال:


> *أنا لا أؤمن بيسوع كاله **ايماني بعيسى انه نبي*
> *سيغفر لي ذنبي ان كانت توبتي صادقة وخالصة لوجه الله*
> *هل من الشر انني اريد نفسي نقية من الذنوب*


 
*شكراً جزيلاً لصراحتك ... **أنظر ماذا يقول الله *

العبرانيين 9 : 22 
وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيباً يَتَطَهَّرُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ بِالدَّمِ، *وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ*!


رؤية قال:


> *هل من الشر ان أطمح بدخول الجنة
> هل من الشر انني اريد مقاومة شر الخطيئة بالخير
> هل من الشر تحويل الانسان العاصي الى مؤمن*


 
*ليس من الشر أن تطمع في الجنة ... لكنها ليست الهدف*

*فلقد خرج منها أفضل إنسان خلقه الله ولم يستطيع البقاء فيها*

*فلا يوجد إنسان مهما كانت أعماله وهو خارجها أن يُرجع نفسة الى الجنة*

*لكن المسيح أتى لكي يفتح ليس باب الجنة بل باب السماء *

*فلا طريق لتحويل العاصي الى مؤمن إلا فداء المسيح*



رؤية قال:


> *ما الذي يمنع المسيحي اذن من ارتكاب الخطيئة طالما لا يوجد عقاب؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا اعرف طبيعة النفس البشرية التي تميل الى فعل الخطيئة
> كيف ستقاومها انت كمسيحي؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*رائع رائع جداً *

*هذا أفضل ما سألت *

*الذي يمنع المسيحي من فعل الشر ليس العقاب*

*لكن سُكني روح الله فيه ... فبقوة الروح القدس يُمنح المؤمن حصانة ضد العيشة في الخطية*

*فلقد أصبح انسان سماوي أفكاره سماوية ورغباته سماوية وثمار أعمالة سماوية*


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

اختي الفاضلة : رؤية 



رؤية قال:


> *new_man *
> 
> *لماذا تقول ضدي*
> *هل نحن في ساحة حرب*
> ...




عندما قلت اثنان ضدك ، لم اقصد في حالة الحرب ولكن اقصد في حالة النقاش 
فاثنان يقفان على ناحية من الحوار وانت في ناحية اخرى وحدك 
هذا ماقصدته 
وانت ترين اننا لا نستخدم اي كلمات او تعبيرات يفهم منها احد اننا في حالة حرب 
حتى لو كانت حرب كلامية 




> *يؤسفني قرارك*
> *لكن لا بأس *
> *كما قلت لك بعد اقل من اسبوع سيبدأ رمضان فكان من الطبيعي الوصول لنقطة النهاية*




انا بالطبع يسعدني ان استكمل معك الحوار في اي وقت 
فقد وصلنا معا الى نقطة كانت اقرب الى الانتهاء من الموضوع 
غير اني لا احب ان اكون في موقف اثنان يتناقشان معي 
ولذلك اردت ان اعفيك من هذا الموقف 

اتمنى لك شهرا طيبا للصيام والتقرب الى الله 
ففي حالة انسان مثلك عرف السيد المسيح ربا ومخلصا 

قصته في الانجيل في سفر الاعمال الاصحاح 10 
واول حرف من اسمه ( كرنيليوس )   

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## رؤية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*fredyyy




			شكراً جزيلاً لصراحتك ... أنظر ماذا يقول الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

منذ البداية اظهرت اسلامي لم اخفيه
طالما انا مسلمة اذن لست مؤمنة بيسوع الها



			وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيباً يَتَطَهَّرُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ بِالدَّمِ، وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا سفك الدم؟؟؟؟



			ليس من الشر أن تطمع في الجنة ... لكنها ليست الهدف

فلقد خرج منها أفضل إنسان خلقه الله ولم يستطيع البقاء فيها


فلا طريق لتحويل العاصي الى مؤمن إلا فداء المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الهدف الأول طبعا رضا الله
لكن النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة أيضا هدفي ولا أناله الا برضا الله ومحبته

حسب ايمانكم تقولون انكم ستصبحون كالملائكة في الملكوت أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟
اذن سيحدث تغيير على طبيعتك البشرية
ألا يمكن ان نبقى بشرا هناك لكن بنزع الشر منا حيث ستلجم الشياطين في النار يعني لا يوجد من يحاول ايقاعنا في المعصية هناك

الا يمكن ان نبقى كما نحن لكن بنزع الشر منا طالما سنتغير؟؟؟؟



			فلا يوجد إنسان مهما كانت أعماله وهو خارجها أن يُرجع نفسة الى الجنة

لكن المسيح أتى لكي يفتح ليس باب الجنة بل باب السماء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا نرجع الى الجنة الا بفضل من الله ومنة

يعني ان اراد الله اعادتنا الى الجنة نكون بافضل حال



			فلا طريق لتحويل العاصي الى مؤمن إلا فداء المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سأسألك سؤالا ان امكنك الاجابة عليه هنا يكون خيرا منك

نحن كمسلمين ألا ترى أي انسان مسلم حسن الخلُق؟؟؟؟؟
يعني ولا مسلم فيه خير حسب رأيك؟؟؟؟؟
ولا مسلم ممكن ان يصدر منه خير فيكون مؤمنا؟؟؟؟



			الذي يمنع المسيحي من فعل الشر ليس العقاب

لكن سُكني روح الله فيه ... فبقوة الروح القدس يُمنح المؤمن حصانة ضد العيشة في الخطية

فلقد أصبح انسان سماوي أفكاره سماوية ورغباته سماوية وثمار أعمالة سماوية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المسيحيون عددهم كبير هل تراهم على قلب رجل واحد؟؟؟؟
يعني اي مسيحي اينما كان فهو صالح واي غير مسيحي فهو فاسد؟؟؟؟؟
أظنني حاورت البعض منهم ولم ألمس من الكل الأخلاق الجيدة
يعني أكيد يوجد عصاة
واكيد هناك مسيحي نفسه الامارة بالسوء قد غلبته ففعل الشر
ماذا تصف له ليمتنع عن فعل الشر ويلتزم بفعل الخير فقط*


----------



## رؤية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*new_man




			عندما قلت اثنان ضدك ، لم اقصد في حالة الحرب ولكن اقصد في حالة النقاش 
فاثنان يقفان على ناحية من الحوار وانت في ناحية اخرى وحدك 
هذا ماقصدته 
وانت ترين اننا لا نستخدم اي كلمات او تعبيرات يفهم منها احد اننا في حالة حرب 
حتى لو كانت حرب كلامية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أجل أعلم انه لم يصدر من أي منكما أي سوء او تعبير مهين لي لشخصي

رغبت بحوار هادئ لاني لا اريد الشعور بأنني ضد شخص أحد




			انا بالطبع يسعدني ان استكمل معك الحوار في اي وقت 
فقد وصلنا معا الى نقطة كانت اقرب الى الانتهاء من الموضوع 
غير اني لا احب ان اكون في موقف اثنان يتناقشان معي 
ولذلك اردت ان اعفيك من هذا الموقف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لك لكني لم أشعر بضغط نفسي جراء ذلك
بالعكس منذ تسجيلي بهذا المنتدى رغبت بحوار كهذا لكن للاسف لم يحدث




			اتمنى لك شهرا طيبا للصيام والتقرب الى الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لك واتمنى ان تستفيد أنت أيضا من هذا الشهر الفضيل فهو شهر تقيض فيه الشياطين
يعني لا يوجد شر الا من داخل الانسان نفسه
أرجو أن تجد الخير فيه



			ففي حالة انسان مثلك عرف السيد المسيح ربا ومخلصا 

قصته في الانجيل في سفر الاعمال الاصحاح 10 
واول حرف من اسمه ( كرنيليوس ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تقصد أنه يشبهني؟؟؟؟؟

لقد بحثت في كتابك وقرأت عن هذا الشخص يبدو جيدا لكن لم يعجبني فيه سجوده لبشر حيث  سجد لبطرس

لكن شكرا لك لانك لم تختر شخصا سيئا لتشبيهي به

أرجو ان تكونَ أنت مثله في بحثه عن الحق أينما كان

أدام الله عليك ثوب الصحة والعافية*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

طيب الموضوع هو سبب صلب المسيح

ما دخل الحوار القائم بالموضوع؟


----------



## Basilius (26 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> طيب الموضوع هو سبب صلب المسيح
> 
> ما دخل الحوار القائم بالموضوع؟


 

_*مش عارف يا روك دة برضة سؤال سالتة لنفسي ومش عاوز اقفل الموضوع او احذف مداخلات خارجة *_


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

الاحباء  My Rock And Dioscours 
ارجو ترك الموضوع مفتوحا ، فان الحوار يسير  بالفعل في صميم السؤال والرد عليه  : *ماذا سبب صلب المسيح ؟* 

Many Thanks and God bless you


----------

